# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  دور القضاء في تطبيق العقوبات

## hazem mohamed

دور القضاء في تطبيق العقوبات

مقدمـــــة:  

إذا مددنا النظر إلى آفاق الإنسانية البعيدة منذ خلق الإنسان ، نرى أن جميع الكتب السماوية تذكر أن الله تعالى قد فرض على آدم عند خلقه بعض الوصايا ، طالبا إليه أن يحترمها وأن لايقرب حدود الله تحت طائلة حرمانه من النعيم الذي أحاطه به ، وخطر لآدم أن يقرب الشجرة التي حرم الله ، فخرق بذلك النظام الذي فرض عليه ، فغضب الله عليه وجازاه على عمله بأن قال له ولزوجه :"إهـبطا مـنها جمــــيعا ....."
وجاء آدم إلى الأرض بنتيجة عقوبة من عند الله سبحانه ، وأخذ يشقى في الحياة ، وكان هذا الشقاء عبارة عن حرمانه من النعم التي كان يتمتع بها .
إذن ، فإن أول فكرة للعقاب هي الحرمان ، وقد أخذها فيما بعد بعض الفلاسفة الذين عالجوا مسألة العقاب كفكرة أساسية لكل عقوبة ، وعللوا ذلك بأن الجرم الذي يرتكبه أحد الأشخاص يجلب له بعض المتعة ، ولكي يشعر المجرم بسفهاته ، يجب أن يفرض عليه عقاب يحرمه من المتعة التى حصل عليها بوسائل غير مشروعة ، وهذا الحرمان يكون إما بتعذيبه أو بتحميله الآلام أو بنزع ثمرة جريمته وعدم تمكينه من الإستفادة منها .   
ويرى الفيلسوف الإغريقي بروتاغوراس ، أن من يعاقب شخصا على خطأ إرتكبه لايضع نصب عينيه هذا الخطأ بحد ذاته ، إذ لو فعل ، لما أمكن تمييزه عن حيوان ضار هدفه الإنتقام ، ولكن إذا لم تنفع النصيحة أو العقوبة الأولى عندئذ يقتضي طرد المجرم أو قتله .
ففكرة العقاب عند هذا الفيلسوف تعكس إذن هّم المجتمع في جعلها أداة رادعة ووسيلة للإصلاح.

أما أرسطو ، فإعتبر أن وجود الناس على الأرض هبة إلاهية ، وزعت فيما بينهم خيرات الدنيا بالتساوي فإذا إعتدى أحدهم على قسمة الآخر ، معنويا أو ماديا ، إضطرب العدل والتوازن بين الناس ، مما يوجب إعادته بواسطة العقوبة ، التي تنزع من المجرم ثمرة عدوانه وتعيده إلى الوضع الذي كان عليه في السابق ، وواجب الدولة إنزال العقوبة بالمجرم حفظا لهذا التوازن ، الذي يشكل القاعدة الأساسية في تعايش الناس فيما بينهم ، ويرى أرسطو دائما ، أن الدولة مسؤولة عن سلامة المواطنين وسعادتهم ومن واجبها قيادتهم نحو هذه الأهداف بتهذ يبهم .
ولكي تحقق هدف وجودها ، لابد لها من سن القوانين التي تنص على الأعمال الحسنة وتعاقب على الأعمال السيئة ، فالمواطن الذي تعود على حياة الإستقامة لن تمسه القوانين بشيء ، أما الذي تعود على حياة الشهوات فالقانون سيطاله ويعاقبه على تصرفاته .

ويضيف أرسطو ، أنه لكي يكون العقاب رادعا ووسيلة للتهذيب ، يجب أن يكون شره أعظم من الشر الذي يتعمد المجرم إلحاقه بالغير ، كما أنه يجب إنزال العقاب بالمجرم في أسرع وقت ممكن ، حتى لايضعف مفعوله عليه وعلى الآخرين .
وعمل العقاب يكون بإنزال العذاب في نفس المجرم حتى لايقدم مجددا على خرق القانون ، وحتى تتعافى نفسه برجوعها للتقوى ، بعد إزالة السرور الذي لحق بها من جراء العمل الإجرامي.
وبهذا لاتختلف العقوبة عن الدواء الذي يصفه الطبيب للمريض ، وإن كان هذا الأخــير لايستسيغه لسبب أولآخر لكنه يشفيه حتما.
وأتى الشرع الإسلامي ، يعطي للعقوبة معنى الردع والزجر والتكفير ، فالردع يحول دون إرتكاب الجرم لما يتبعه من عقاب ، والزجر يحول دون تكرار الجرم لما يحمله العقاب من ألم يقع على المجرم .
وقد جاء في القرأن الكريم ، بعد بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :" ولــــكـــــم في القــــصاص حيــاة يـــــــأولـــــــي الألـــــباب........"
وقد إستعرض المؤلف الأستاد أحمد فتحي بهنسي 1 بعض الآراء الإسلامية حول العقوبة .
فذكر أن الماوردي قال :" الحدود زواجر وضعها الله تعالى للردع عن إرتكاب ماحظر وترك ما أمر  لما 
في الطبع من فعالية الشهوات الملهية عن وعيد الآخرة بعاجل اللذة ، فجعل الله تعالى من زواجر الحدود
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1-/ الأستاد أحمد فتحي بهنسي - العقوبة في الفقه الإسلامي - مكتبة دار العروبة في القاهرة ـ مصرـ سنة 1961 صفحة         09 و مايليها.
ما يردع به ذا الجهالة ، حذرا من ألم العقوبة وخيفة من نكال الفضيحة ، ليكون ما حظر من محارمه  ممنوعا ، وما أمر به من فروضه  متبوعا، فتكون المصلحة أعم والتكليف أتم".
وذكر المؤلف أيضا عن إبن تيمية قوله :" العقوبات الشرعية إنما شرعت رحمة من الله تعالى بعباده فهي صادرة عن رحمة الخلق وإرادة الإحسان إليهم ، ولهذا ينبغي لمن يعاقب الناس على ذنوبهم أن يقصد بذلك الإحسان إليهم  والرحمة بهم ، كما يقصد الوالد تأديب ولده  وكما يقصد الطبيب علاج المريض."
ومن ثم ، العقوبة في الحياة الدنيا  تكفير عن الذنب وإزالة له ، فقد ذكر نفس المؤلف عن السمرقندي  قوله :" إن المسلم إذا حدّ أو إقّتص منه في الدنيا ، لايحّد ولايقتص منه في الأخرة ، لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( من أذنب ذنبا فعوقب به في الدنيا لم يعاقب به في الآخرة ).
وإذا عدنا إلى آدم ، نرى أنّ الله سبحانه وتعالى ، لم يكتف بالعقاب فقط كوسيلة لتأديب عبده ، بل جعل له من الكد والجهد والألم في الحياة كفارة عن سيئاته ، توصله إلى النعيم الذي فقده فيما إذا تاب وعمل صالحا ، وبعد أن يكون قد تطهر بالعذاب والألم من ذنوبه .
ويعتبر هذا وجها آخرا للعقوبة ، فالحرمان ليس غاية في حد ذاتـه ولكنه وسـيلة فعالـة ومجدية للتكفير عن الذنوب وتطهير النفس من آثامها.
هذه النظرة للعقاب ، تبناها فيما بعد الكثير من رجال العلم الجنائي ، الذين أكدوا على رفضهم لفكرة العقوبة كوسيلة للحرمان فقط ، بل لابد أن تستخدم لغاية مفيدة ، متمثلة في تهذيب نفس المجرم وتطويرها نحو السبل الصالحة والإنسجام مع المحيط الإجتماعي .
وعلى ذلك ، أصبحت دراسة الظاهرة الإجرامية ووظائف العقوبة ، محل نظر ، وتغيرت النظرة للمجرم  بمحاولة البحث عن الأسباب المؤدية إلى إجرامه ، فالمجرم فرد من المجتمع ، لم يستطع  التكيف معه  ووجب العمل على تفهم وضعيته والوقوف على الأسباب المؤدية لذلك ، ومحاولة مساعدته على تجاوز مشاكله الإجتماعية ، وتكييف رد فعل المجموعة بتسوية شذوذه وإعادة تأهيله وتعديل طباعه ، حتى يتكيف من جديد مع المجموعة الإجتماعية .
ومن هذا المنطلق ، صارت معاملة المجرم أثناء تطبيق الجزاء ، من أهم إهتمامات السياسة العقابية، فهدف المجتمع في منع الجريمة لايمكن أن يتحقق إذا جرى تطبيق الجزاء على نحو أعمى ، ولم يعد بالتالي مشكل علم العقاب هو اختيار الجزاء الأنسب ، وإنما كذلك أسلوب المعاملة الأفضل ، وكان بذلك بداية الطريق أمام أسلوب تفريد العقوبة ، الذي نادى الفقهاء إلى ضرورة إحاطته بالضمانات القانونية وكذا بالضمانات المكرسة قضاءا.
وتحقيقا لهذه الغاية ، سادت فكرة وجوب القيام بالإشراف على عملية تطبيق العقوبة بعد تنفيذها ، بما يكفل تحقيق الأغراض الإصلاحية والإجتماعية التي تحرص السياسات العقابية الحديثة على ضمانها.
ويمكن القول ، أن الفكر العقابي قد إستقر منذ بداية القرن العشرين ، على ضرورة وأولوية إشراف القضاء على تطبيق العقوبات  ، ويعتبر أنريكو فري رائد المدرسة الوضعية أول المنادين بضرورة مواصلة القاضي عملية التفريد أثناء مرحلة تطبيق الجزاء ، ويرجع البعض ذلك إلى تأثره تاريخيا بالقانون الروماني الذي كان يفرض على القضاة تفتيش السجون وزيارتها .
وقد شكلت الدعوة إلى التدخل القضائي في مرحلة ما بعد الحكم ، موضع إهتمام عدة مؤتمرات دولية ذهبت في إتجاه تكريس هذا التدخل ، وكان مؤتمر لندن الذي عقد سنة 1925 أول من أيد التدخل ، حيث جاء في توصيته أن ( القضاة الجنائيون ، يجب أن يلموا بالمعرفة الدقيقة للسجون و المؤسسات المشابهة لها و أن يكلفوا بالزيارة الدورية لها ) .
كما إنتهى المؤتمر الدولي الجنائي و العقابي الحادي عشر، المنعقد في برلين سنة 1930 ، إلى إقرار مبدأ التدخل القضائي في التنفيذ مؤكدا ( أنه من المناسب أن تعهد بغير تحفظ إلى القضاة أو أعضاء النيابة العمومية أو لجان يرأسها قاض إتخاذ القرارات الهامة التي يحددها القانون و المتعلقة بتنفيذ العقوبات السالبة للحرية).\

كما جاءت في نفس المعنى ، توصيات مؤتمر باريس الدولي اللقانون الجنائي الذي عقد سنة 1937 وكذلك المؤتمر الدولي لعلم العقاب المنعقد في براغ سنة 1935.

أما على الصعيد العربي ، فقد أكد المؤتمر الثامن لخبراء الشؤون الإجتماعية العرب ، المنعقد بالجامعة العربية سنة 1964 على ضرورة تدعيم وسائل الرقابة القضائية على التنفيذ العقابي .
وتبعا لذلك ، سارعت عديد التشريعات إلى إشراك القضاء في تنفيد العقوبات ، غير أنها إختلفت في أسلوب تنظيمه ، مما أدى إلى تبني عدة إتجاهات لعل أهمها هو نظام الرقابة على التنفيذ بمعرفة قاضي فرد ، الذي يعتبر الإتجاه الغالب في الفقه و التشريع ، ويبرر هذين الأخيرين منح إختصاص الرقابة على التنفيذ لقاض فرد بجملة من الإعتبارات ، أهمها قدرة القاضي الفردي على المتابعة الشخصية للمعاملة الجزائية ، وعلى التطورات التي تطرأ على شخصية المحكوم عليه سواء بالإتصال المباشر أو عن طريق التقارير المرفوعة إليه من معاونيه ، كما أن سرعة و فاعلية إتخاذ القرارات في مرحلة تطبيق العقوبة ، تستوجب منح الإختصاص لقاض فرد .
وقد بادرت جل التشريعات إلى تبني هذا النظام مثل المشرع الإيطالي ، الذي أرسى نظام قاضي الإشراف على التنفيذ سنة 1930 ، والمشرع البرازيلي الذي إستحدث نظام قاضي تنفيذ العقوبات سنة 1940 ، أما المشرع الفرنسي فقد بقي في منأى عن تكريس تدخل القضاء رسميا في التنفيذ ، إلى أن بادرت الإدارةالعقابية ذاتها بناءا على برنامجها الإصلاحي لسنة 1954 داعية فيه قاضيا عهدت إليه مهمة تسيير العقوبات في بعض السجون المركزية ، وعلى إثر ذلك إستحدث المشرع الفرنسي لسنة 1958 نظام قاضي تطبيق العقوبات .

وقد إرتبط مبدأ التدخل القضائي في مرحلة تطبيق الجزاء منذ ظهوره ، بفكرة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي للجاني ، وغيّر العديد من المبادئ التقليدية التي تحكم قانون العقوبات ، كما أنه جاء بمفهوم جديد في مجال المعاملة العقابية هو مفهوم العلاج العقابي ، فأحرز بذلك مكانة هامة في مجال العلوم الجنائية.

أما المشرع الجزائري ، فقد تبنى نظام التدخل القضائي في مرحلة تنفيذ الجزاء من خلال الأمر 72/02 المؤرخ في 10/02/1972 المتضمن تنظيم السجون و إعادة تربية المساجين ، حيث ورد في الفصل الثاني منه تحت عنوان مؤسسات الدفاع الإجتماعي ، القسم الثاني منه بعنوان قاضي تطبيق الأحكام الجزائية ، كما سمّاه المشرع الجزائري ، وهذا المصطلح الذي تبناه مشرعنا يدعونا إلى طرح التساؤل التالي :ما موقع هذه التسمية من الصواب؟
إن تسمية هذا القاضي بقاضي تطبيق الأحكام الجزائية يدعونا إلى معرفة معنى الحكم الجزائي:

 إن مضمون الحكم الجزائي لا يعدو أن يكون إلا سجنا أو حبسا مع الغرامة المالية أو حبسا ، و قد لايتعدى الغرامة ، أو حبسا موقوف النفاذ أو أية عقوبة أصلية أو تكميلية أو تبعية أخرى ، فهل هذا القاضي مختص بتطبيق كل هذه الأحكام ؟ طبعا لا، ونحن شخصيا نرى أن هذه التسمية لا تجسد فعليا إختصاصات و دور هذا القاضي ، الذي حبذنا تسميته قاضي تطبيق العقوبات كما فعل المشرع الفرنسي بإعتبارها الأقرب إلى الصواب ، رغم أن العقوبة حسب المادة الرابعة من قانون العقوبات الجزائري تنقسم إلى عقوبات أصلية وهي :الإعدام ، السجن المؤبد ، السجن المؤقت ، الحـبس  والغرامات ، وأخرى تبعية وهي :الحجر القانوني ، الحرمان من الحقوق الوطنية ، وأخرى تكميلية وهي: تحديد الإقامة، المنع من الإقامة ، الحرمان من مباشرة بعض الحقوق ، المصادرة الجزئية للأموال ، حل الشخص الإعتباري ، نشر الحكم.

إضافة إلى هذا ، ومن باب وضع المصطلح المناسب في المكان المناسب ، فإن بعضا من التشريعات المقارنة مثل التشريع التونسي إستعملت مصطلح قاضي تنفيذ العقوبات ، لذا وجب علينا توضيح معنى التنفيذ والتطبيق .
 يرى الدكتور عبدالعظيم مرسي وزير، أن مصطلح التطبيق ينصرف إلى أمرين : الأول تحديد العقوبة والثاني تقديرها ، ويكون بذلك التطبيق هو إنزال حكم القانون على الواقعة المحددة والخروج بالقاعدة من دائرة التجريد والعمومية إلى دائرة التحديد والتطبيق على الواقع ، بينما يهدف التنفيذ إلى إعمال القرار القضائي وإبرازه إلى حيز الوجود الخارجي الملموس .
وبالتالي ، فإن التطبيق يهدف إلى تحديد الجزاء بما يقتضي ذلك من تقدير مدة العقوبة ونوعها ، أما التنفيذ فيقتضي تحديد المؤسسة التي سيجري فيها التنفيذ وكيفية معاملة المحكوم عليه ، إضافة إلى أن مهمة التنفبذ منوطة بالنيابة العامة ، لذا نجد أن المصطلح الأقرب إلى الصواب كما أسلفنا الذكر هو تطبيق العقوبة وليس تنفيذها.
من أجل هذا ، عمدنا في بحثنا المتواضع هذا ، إلى إستعمال تسمية قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بدلا من أي مصطلح آخر ، بينما إستعملنا تسمية قاضي تطبيق الأحكام الجزائية فيما تعلق بالنصوص القانونية الواردة في الأمر 72/02 ، إلى حين إيجاد التسمية الصحيحة لهذا القاضي والمناسبة لدوره وإختصاصاته  

وللتعرف على نظام التدخل القضائي في مرحلة تنفيذ الجزاء الجنائي ، لابد من إلقاء نظرة شاملة عليه تكشف عن أهمية هذا التدخل والخلفيات التي أدت إلى إرسائه ، فقهية كانت أو تشريعية ، وكذا التعرض إلى مساس هذا التدخل بالمبادىء التقليدية التي يقوم عليها القانون  ، وأبرزها حجية الشيء المقضي فيه ، مع التعرض كذلك لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات في التشريع الجزائري وبعض صور تطبيقه في التشريعات المقارنة ، وذلك من أجل فهم عام لموضوع البحث ، فإرتأينا أن نقدم كل هذا في فصل تمهيدي بعنوان  تدخل القضاء في تطبيق العقوبات .
لقد ورد في ديباجة الأمر 72/02 أن " العقوبة السالبة للحرية تستهدف أساسا إصلاح المحكوم عليهم و إعادة تربيتهم وتكييفهم الإجتماعي "و أن "  التربية والتكوين ثم الأعمال النافعة هي من الوسائل الفعالة لإعادة التربية بالإضافة إلى العامل الدائم لترقيتها" وترمي إلى " تهذيب خاصية المسجونين الفكرية والأخلاقية بصفة دائمة مستهدفة بذلك حماية المجتمع ".
كما جاء في المادة الأولى من ذات الأمر ، أن تنفيذ الأحكام الجزائية وسيلة للدفاع الإجتماعي .
وعليه فنصوص الأمر 72/02 ، تفيد صراحة بأن السياسة العقابية التي تبناها المشرع الجزائري تهدف إلى تحقيق إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي للمحكوم عليهم ، وهو الإتجاه المساير لتعاليم مدرسة الدفاع الإجتماعي الجديد الذي يرتكز على ثلاثة محاور أساسية هي:
1- تفريد الجزاء الجنائي .
2- تدخل الجهاز القضائي في مرحلة تطبيق العقوبة.
3- دراسة الجهاز القضائي في مرحلة تطبيق العقوبة ودراسة شخصية الجاني من أجل إخضاعه للعلاج العقابي قصد تحقيق إعادة تأهيله إجتماعيا.
وقد أسندت المادة السابعة من الأمر 72/02 مهمة تحقيق إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي للمحكوم عليهم إلى قاضي تطبيق الأحكام الجزائية ( قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ) الذي يسهر من أجل ذلك على :
- تشخيص الجزاءات .
- تشخيص أنواع العلاج .
- مراقبة تطبيق تشخيص العقوبات والعلاج طبقا لما ورد في أحكام الأمر72/02 .
وهذا طبعا بهدف  ضمان حقوق المحكوم عليهم وكذا تحقيق أهداف السياسة العقابية الحديثة .
ومن أجل معرفة الدور المنوط بقاضي تطبيق العقوبات في مجال سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، لابد أن نكشف في بادئ الأمر على صور العلاج العقابي في التشريع الجزائري ، سواء بالنسبة للبيئة المغلقة أو البيئة المفتوحة ، ثم نحاول بعد ذلك التعرف على السلطات التي منحت له بغية تطبيق هذه الطرق العلاجية وإستخدامها ، مستندين في ذلك على نصوص الأمر 72/02 ، وآخذين بعين الإعتبار ما أمكننا إستنباطه من زياراتنا لمؤسسة الوقاية ببرج بوعريريج ومؤسسة إعادة التربية برأس الوادي الواقعتين في دائرة إختصاص مجلس قضاء برج بوعريريج ، وكذا لقاءاتنا المتكررة مع قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بذات المجلس ، الشيء الذي جعلنا نحصر هذه السلطات في السلطة الرقابية والإستشارية وكذا سلطة التقرير والإشراف ، من أجل كل هذا إرتأينا الخوض فيما سبق ذكره ، بالتحليل والتفسير في الفصل الأول تحت عنوان صلاحيات قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الجزائري في سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي.
لكن ما حقيقة هذه الصلاحيات في عالم الواقع ؟ أو بالأحرى هل أن هذه الصلاحيات مكرسة فعلا أم أنها مجرد حبر على ورق ؟
من أجل الإجابة عن هذا التساؤل ، أردنا تسليط الضوء في الفصل الثاني على القيود الواردة على سلطاته من الناحيتين القانونية والتطبيقية ، تحت عنوان القيود الواردة على سلطات قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الجزائري وتقييم دوره .
كما إرتأينا نفس الفصل تقييم عمل هذا القاضي ، عارضين بعض الإقتراحات  لعّل وعسى أن نخرج بها مؤسسة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات من النفق المظلم الذي تجسد لنا من خلال معاينتنا الميدانية خلال تربصنا التطبيقي بمجلس قضاء برج بوعريريج.
بقي أن نشير فقط ، إلى أننا استبعدنا من بحثنا هذا دور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بالنسبة للأحداث الجانحين وذلك لكون هذه الفئة تخضع من حيث المتابعة والتحقيق والمحاكمة والمعاملة العقابية لإجراءات خاصة تختلف عن تلك المتبعة بالنسبة للبالغين.
وعلى كل حال ، وبإجماع الفقه والقانون ، فإن قاضي تطبيق العقوبات يعتبر بحق الحجر الأساسي  والشريان الدي تتنفس به سياسة إعادة التربية و التأهيل الإجتماعي للمساجين ، وأي نجاح للسياسة العقابية على إختلاف أنواعها مرهون بالمكانة المخولة قانونا لهذا القاضي ، وتجسيد هذه المكانة سيحقق لامحالة الأمن والاستقرار الإجتماعيين المرجوين ، محدثين قفزة حضارية نوعية للمجتمع بأكمله ، شعارها الثقة الخالصة بين أفراد المجتمع وجهاز العدالة .
من هذا المنطلق ، تبرز أهمية مؤسسة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات داخل المجتمع  والجهاز القضائي ككل ، وهي ذات الأهمية التي جعلتنا نختار موضوع قاضي تطبيق العقوبات "دراسة نظرية وتطبيقية" كموضوع لمذكرتنا دون سواه من المواضيع الأخرى .
ولقد لجأنا في بحثنا المتواضع هذا الى الخطة العامة التالية :

الفصل التمهيدي : دور القضاء في تطبيق العقوبات .

الفصــل الأول : سلطات قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الجزائري في ظل سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي.

الفصـل الثـاني : القيود الواردة على سلطات قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الجزائري وتقييم دوره

الفصل التمهيدي : 

دور القضاء في تطبيق العقوبات.
* المبحث الأول : الأسس الفقهية و التشريعية .
            المطلب 01 : الأسس و المدارس الفقهية .   
            المطلب 02 : الأسس التشريعية .  
* المبحث الثاني: تدخل القضاء في تطبيق العقوبات و مبدأ حجية الشيء المقضي فيه .
            المطلب 01 : مفهوم المبدأ .  
            المطلب 02 : المذاهب الفقهية و مصير هذا المبدأ .
* المبحث الثالث : قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في التشريع الجزائري و التشريع المقارن .
            المطلب 01 : قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في التشريع المقارن . 
            المطلب 02 : قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في التشريع الجزائري .


الفصل الأول :
سلطات قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الجزائري
في ظل سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي.

* المبحث 01 : صور العلاج العقابي في ظل الأمر 72/02
        المطلب 01 : صور العلاج في البيئة المغلقة .
        لمطلب 02  :صور العلاج في البيئة المفتوحة. 
*المبحث02: السلطة الرقابية و الاقتراحية لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات .   
         المطلب 01 : السلطة  الرقابية. 
         المطلب 02 : السلطة و الاقتراحية و  الاستشارية 
*المبحث 03 : سلطات قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في الإشراف والتقرير.
         المطلب 01: سلطة الإشراف.
         المطلب 02 : سلطة التقرير.
الفصل الثاني : 
القيود الواردة على سلطات قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الجزائري
 و تقييم دوره.
*المبحث الأول : القيود القانونية الواردة على سلطاته .
        المطلب 01 : من حيث الأشخاص و الهيئات .
        المطلب 02 : من حيث طرق العلاج .
*المبحث الثاني : القيود الواردة على سلطاته من الناحية التطبيقية.
         المطلب 01 : الإمكانيات البشرية و المادية .
         المطلب 02 : النظرة المسلطة على قاضي تطبيق العقوبات
*المبحث الثالث : تقييم واقتراحات حول دور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الجزائري .
         المطلب 01 : تقيم دوره في ظل الأمر 72/02.
         المطلب 02 : اقتراحات و توصيات حول دور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات. 
الخاتمة .


الفصل التمهيدي
إن ضمان قضاء عادل و متحرر هدفه إحقاق الحق و تأمين العدالة الإنسانية ، و الحلول دون التنكيل بكل ما يمس كرامة الفرد أدى إلى تغيير نظرة المجتمع إلى المجرم، و بدأت تتخذ إتجاها أكثر واقعية ، و لم يعد المجرم بنظر المجتمع ذلك الفاسق الذي تلبسه الشياطين و الأرواح الشريرة ، بل مواطنا مثل سائر المواطنين زلت به القدم لأسباب كثيرة ، منها عرضي و منها مرضي أو إجتماعي أو إقتصادي ، فإنحرف عن طريق الصواب و الإستقامة ، هذا الإنحراف ليس دليلا على خروجه  النهائي عن السبيل الإجتماعي القويم ، بل ربما كان خروجا ظرفيا مؤقتا ، إذا ما عولج بطريقة صحيحة أمكن التغلب على العوامل التي أدت لحدوثه ، و تحصين الفاعل بمؤهلات شخصية و مهنية تشكل درعا واقيا له في المستقبل ، تحول دونـه و الإنحراف مجددا .
مع هذا الإتجاه الإنساني ظهر أيضا الإهتمام بمستقبل المذنب المحكوم عليه ، ذلك أن المحاكمة الجزائية لا تفرغ المشكلة الإنسانية من محتواها  بمجرد  صدور الحكم بسجن المتهم ، بل أن هذه الفكرة تحدد دور القاضي في ملاحظة المجرم و الحكم عليه ، و تعتبر العقوبة منذ لحظة الصدور على المجرم بدء مرحلة جديدة بالنسبة للمحكوم عليه و بالنسبة للمجتمع .
و أكثر من ذلك ، فإما أن تكون هذه المرحلة إبتداء لحياة أفضل و إما إبتداءا لحياة أشد إنحرافا ، في المستقبل لما يمكن أن تزود به المجرم من حقد على الإنسانية و على المجتمع ككل ، و هنا يدور التساؤل حول المسؤولية المعنوية التي تتحملها المؤسسة الإجتماعية التي أنيط بها واجب التصدي للإجرام         و العمل على الوقاية و العلاج منه ، تماما كما يسأل الطبيب المعالج في إحدى المستشفيات ، ليس فقط عن الدواء الذي يصفه لمريضه أو عن العملية الجراحية التي يجريها ، و لكن عن  الظروف التي تحيط بمريضه أثناء وجوده بالمستشفى ، لكي يأخذ الدواء مجراه الطبيعي دون أن يشل مفعوله إهمال الممرضات أو الفنيين القائمين على المرحلة العلاجية ، و كما لا يمكن للطبيب من الناحية المهنية و المعنوية ، أن يقول بأن وظيفته تنتهي عند وصف العلاج و إتمام العملية الجراحية ، كذلك لا يمكن من الناحية المهنية و المعنوية ، أن يقول القاضي أن وظيفته كقيم على المؤسسة المسؤولة عن التصدي للجريمة ، و معالجتها و الوقاية منها أن وظيفته تنتهي بإصدار حكمه .
و كان لهذه النظرة العلمية الحديثة تأثيرها الفعال في الممارسة القضائية في أنحاء العالم المتطور، فجاءت التشريعات الجزائية تكرسها و تؤكد إمتداد وظيفة القاضي إلى مرحلة ما بعد لفظ الحكم ، و ذلك خلافا للمبدأ التقليدي الذي يفرض رفع يد القاضي الجزائي عن الدعوى  بعد إصدار حكمه فيها ، و هكذا أحدثت وظائف لقضاة دعوا بقضاة تطبيق العقوبات ، كما هو الحال في فرنسا و الجزائر و غيرهما من البلدان .
و عندما نشير للقاضي الذي يسهر على تطبيق العقوبة ، لا نقصد القاضي الذي أصدر الحكم ، بل كل قاض يوكل إليه أمر الإشراف على متابعة تطبيق العقوبة ، بدءا من تنفيذها و إتخاذ التدابير المناسبة في سبيل تأمين علاج أفضل للمحكوم عليه ، و في سبيل ذلك تناولنا في المبحث الأول الأسس الفقهية و التشريعية ، التي أدت إلى تعزيز دور القاضي في مرحلة تطبيق العقوبة ، كما عالجنا في المبحث الثاني تصادم دور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بمبدأ حجية الأحكام القضائية ، و عرجنا في الأخير على وضعية قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في بعض التشريعات المقارنة ، أوردناها على سبيل المثال و خصصنا جزءا منها للتشريع الجزائري في ظل الأمر 72/02 .

المبحث الأول :

الأسس الفقهية و التشريعية .
لقد ظهرت إلى الوجود فكرة التدخل القضائي في مرحلة تطبيق الجزاء الجنائي نتيجة لمجهودات فقهية منفردة أو مجتمعة ، غالبا ما تم التعبير عنها في إطار المؤتمرات الدولية وهذا ما سنتناوله في المطلب الأول ، كما تم تأسيس فكرة التدخل هذه على أسانيد و أسس تشريعية متنوعة ، مرتبطة أساسا بالهدف من الجزاء الجنائي ، و بالجاني كفرد يكون محل توقيع هذا الجزاء ، و هذا ما سنتناوله في المطلب الثانــي ويكون الهدف في النهاية هو إعادة تأهيل الجاني إجتماعيا .

المطلب الأول: الأسس الفقهية لدور القضاء في مرحلة تطبيق العقوبات.
لم يكن المحكوم عليه محل إعتبار عند توقيع العقاب عليه ، بل كان الأمر يسلط على الفعل الإجرامي الذي إرتكبه ، و لكن مع تطور الفكر العقابي أصبح إصلاح المحكوم عليه هدفا ، يأخذ بعين الإعتبار شخصية الجاني ، و يعود هذا التحول أساسا إلى المجهودات الفقهية التي عملت على تطوير وتوضيح مفهوم الهدف من الجزاء الجنائي ، و تطور مفهوم المسؤولية الجنائية ، و تقرير ضرورة التدخل القضائي في مرحلة تطبيق العقوبة .
01- تطور مفهوم الهدف من الجزاء الجنائي 1   : 
كان  الفكر العقابي التقليدي يصور توقيع العقوبة بالمكافأة ، و هي توقع على الجاني من خلال 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1 /-لقد لخص الدكتور رو ماجون هذا التطور في خمس مراحل و هي: مرحلة الإنتقال ، مرحلة القصاص ، مرحلة الأخلاق ، مرحلة التسعيرة و مرحلة  العلاج .
- أنظر الصيفي عبد الفتاح ، الجزاء الجنائي دراسة تاريخية و فلسفية و فقهية ، القاهرة . دار النهضة العربية 1972 ص 12 وما بعدها .

الإستنتاجات التي يقوم بها القاضي مرتكزا على النصوص القانونية ، التي تعبر عن إرادة المشرع بصفة تجريدية تامة، و لم يكن الجاني في ظل هذا التصور محل إعتبار في أية مرحلة من مراحل الخصومة الجنائية ، حيث كان الحكم الجنائي ينبني و ينصب  مباشرة على الفعل الإجرامي ، بينما تنصب العقوبة على الفاعل دون أي تقدير .
و لكن هذا التفكير المعبر عنه بفلسفة الفعل الإجرامي التام ، المأخوذ كأساس طبيعي لتوقيع حكم الإدانة  قد تلاشى تماما  وبصفة تدريجية ، بفضل التطورات التي عرفها قانون العقوبات في مختلف مجالاتـه ويرجع الفضل في هذا التطور إلى فقهاء كبار أمثال" بكاريا ، جاروفا لو ، فيري " و غيرهم من الفقهاء الذين بفضل مجهوداتهم ، تحولت الأنظار من الفعل الإجرامي إلى الإنسان المجرم ، و الدعوة إلى إيجاد مؤسسات عقابية تعتمد على تنظيم عقلاني ، و ترمي إلى تحقيق إعادة تأهيل الجاني و حماية المجتمع ،  و قد لفتت المدرسة الوضعية الإيطالية أنظار المشرعين نحو حلول جديدة ، تعطي المكانة الأولى لشخص الجاني ، من خلال مكافحة الظروف الإجتماعية المساعدة على الإجرام ،  و الإهتمام بمختلف أبعاد الفعل الإجـــرامي ، و حددت في الوقت نفسه معالم المفهوم الجديد للجزاء الجنائي ، الذي لم يعد يرمي إلى الإنتقام من الجاني نتيجة مخالفته لقواعد قانونية ، بل يرمي إلى إصلاحه مع إعتراف دائم بأنه خالف القواعد القانونية .
وإذا كانت المدرسة الوضعية الإيطالية ، قد لعبت دورا أساسيا في توجيه مسار المبادئ العامة لقانون العقوبات ، و خاصة التمهيد لظهور الجزاء الجنائي ذو الهدف التقويمي، فإن المدرسة العقابيــــــة الفرنسية - البلجيكية لعبت هي الأخرى دورا فعالا في إدخال المفهوم الصلب للقوانين الوضعية القائمة ، حيث أن نشاطها المتعدد قد مهد لإدخال عدة إصلاحات ، كان لها أثرها العميق في هذا المجال.
 ففي سنة1791 ألغيت العقوبات المؤبدة من صلب قانون العقوبات الفرنسي ، و كذلك ألغيت العقوبات الثابتة ( مبدأ التحديد المسبق للعقوبة ) سنة 1810 ، و حذت بعض التشريعات الأخرى حذو التشريع الفرنسي ، كالمشرع البلغاري الذي ألغى هذا النوع من العقوبات سنة 1813 ، و تلى هذه الإصلاحات التبني التدريجي لقواعد الظروف المخففة في التشريع الفرنسي ، في الفترة ما بين 1824 و1832  ،     و بعد ذلك إعترف المشرع الفرنسي بنظام الإفراج المشروط لصالح الأحداث ، و ذلك بموجب قانون   05 أوت 1850 القاضي بتربية الأحداث و رعايتهم ، ثم بالنسبة للبالغين سنة 1885  ، و تلى ذلك إدخال نظام وقف التنفيذ في التشريع الفرنسي سنة 1888  ، و في التشريع البلجيكي سنة 1891 .
و إلى جانب الإصلاحات السابقة ، بدأ تطبيق النظام التدريجي في إنجلترا إبتداءا من سنة 1820 ،        و كذلك نظام العقوبات غير المحددة المدة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بمؤسسة " الميرة " ، و هذا التطور كان مهملا في ظل المفهوم التقليدي للجزاء الجنائي ، الذي كان مبنيا على أساس تفريد عقابي أقيم على إعتبارات فلسفية ، تتمثل في البحث عن مساواة مجردة و سياسية تتمثل في تجنب تحكم القضاة ،          و تربوية تهدف إلى الإعلام المسبق بالعقوبات ، و بذلك أهمل التفريد الكلاسيكي شخصية الجاني و ظل مجرد تفريد قانوني .
و لعّل أهم إتجاه فقهي له الطابع الإصلاحي ، هو مذهب الدفاع الاجتماعي الذي يتزعمه " فيليبو غراماتيكا" ، حيث ألح هذا الأخير على أن النظام القانوني لا يجب أن يقتصر على حماية المجتمع ، بل يجب أن يذهب أبعد من ذلك ، بأن يسعى إلى تحسين سلوك الجاني و إعادة تأهيله الإجتماعي                                                                                      و من أجل تحقيق هذا الهدف ، وجب إصطحاب العقوبة التقليدية بتدابير وقائية و إجتماعية و دفاعية ،      و هي الطريقة الأنسب لإيجاد توازن بين حاجات الجاني الخاصة و حاجات المجتمع ، و يمكن تحقيق ذلك باللجوء إلى التربية و التثقيف و التكييف  ، و السير نحو الإصلاح  خلال مرحلة تطبيق العقوبة .
أما مدرسة الدفاع الاجتماعي الجديدة ، و على رأسها المستشار " مارك أنسل " فقد أعطت للجزاء الجنائي هدفا جديدا ، يسعى إلى إعادة تأهيل الجاني إجتماعيا ، و ذلك بجعل قانون العقوبات أكثر إنسانية  و لقد إرتبط تطور النظرة إلى الجزاء الجنائي بنمو و إتساع اللجوء إلى العقوبة السالبة للحرية ، و تغيير النظرة إلى السجن كمؤسسة  لتطبيق العقوبات ، حيث لم يعد السـجن ذلك المكان الذي تطبق فيه العقوبات بل أصبح مؤســـسة  مخصصة لإعادة تأهيل الجانحين 1.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

01-/ أنظر : مهدي عبد الرزاق . السجن كجزاء جنائي في ضوء السياسة الجنائية الحديثة القاهرة 1978 ص: 23
.و هكذا بفضل هذه المجهودات الفقهية ظهر إلى الوجود مفهوم جديد للجزاء الجنائي ، يأخذ بعين الإعتبار شخصية الجاني وتطوره خلال مرحلة تطبيق هذا الجزاء ، و لقد لخص فيري هذا الإتجاه الحديث في السياسة العقابية بقوله : " إن الحكم الجزائي لا يجب أن يكون نهائيا بل يجب إعادة النظر فيه بصفة منتظمة و منهجية " و بذلك تغير مفهوم الجزاء الجنائي ، من جزاء ردعي بحت إلى جزاء إصلاحي     و لكن مثل هذه التطورات ما كانت لتتحقق ، لولا التطورات التي ظهرت على ساحة مجاورة ، و هي ساحة المسؤولية الجنائية.
1-تطور مفهوم المسؤولية الجنائية :
لقد ظل مبدأ حرية الإختيار مع قيام الثورة الفرنسية  أساسا للمسؤولية الجنائية و قاعدة لقانون العقوبات ، و ذلك بالرغم من بعض الأفكار مثل فكرة المنفعة الإجتماعية ، و فكرة الحماية ، و فكرة التعويض التي بدأت تسيطر و تحل تدريجيا محل فكرتي عقاب المجرم و تكفيره المعنوي ، لكن مع ذلك لم تقض فكرة إصلاح الجاني و تحسينه على فكرة القياس العقابي ، التي تقتضي بأن تكون العقوبة واجبة التطبيق          و متناسبة مع خطورة الفعل الإجرامي ، الذي يعد فعلا حرا و إراديا قام به الجاني . 
وتحت تأثير ما توصلت إليه بعض العلوم التي لها علاقة بالإنسان من نتائج ، بدأ هذا البنيان يتلاشى في النصف الثاني من القرن التاسع عشر ، وبفضل هذه النتائج مثل الطب العقلي ، طب الأعصاب ، علم الإنسان ، علم الاجتماع ، علم النفس ، دخلت فكرة اللامسؤولية الجنائية التشريع الفرنسي سنة 1865-المادة 64 من قانون العقوبات الفرنسي – والتشريع البلجيكي سنة 1867- المادة 71 من قانون العقوبات البلجيكي.
و يعتبرما توصل إليه فقهاء المدرسة الوضعية الإيطالية من نتائج ، ثورة حقيقية  تعني في مجملها الدعوة إلى التخلي عن مبدأ حرية الإختيار كأساس للمسؤولية الجنائية ، والإقرار بأن الجاني لا يرتكب الجريمة إلا بتأثير من عوامل داخلية و خارجية ، من أهمها الظروف الإقتصادية و الإجتماعية .                                                                                                            إن ترك مبدأ حرية الإختيار يؤدي حتما إلى إستبدال العقوبة كجزاء تكفيري  بتدابير إجتماعية متعددة الأشكال ذات طابع حمائي و علاجي أو تربوي أو إقصائي عند الإقتضاء .
و هكذا يبدو أن تحديد المسؤولية الجنائية على مستوى جهة الحكم ، يظل تحديدا نسبيا لذا ، كان من الضروري مساهمة القاضي في مرحلة التنفيذ للتأكد مرة ثانية من درجة هذه المسؤولية ، بل لا يمكن تصور غياب القاضي عن هذه المهمة .   
2- ضرورة تدخل القاضي في مرحلة تنفيذ الجزاء الجنائي .
إن تسليط العقوبة على الجاني لا يجب أن يحول دون عودته إلى حظيرة المجتمع ، و ما تدخل القاضي في مرحلة تطبيق العقوبة إلا فرصة لمساعدة الجاني في العودة إلى وسطه الإجتماعي ، ويكشف هذا التدخل في الوقت نفسه عن الدور الإجتماعي المسند للقاضي الجزائي في هذه المرحلة ، و هو ما يوسع مجال تدخلاته ، و يتماشى ووظيفته الأساسية و هي حماية المجتمع ، من أجل ضمان حسن سير عملياته و مع مرور الزمن تأكد هذا الإتجاه و تقرب عالم القضاء من عالم السجون ، فأصبح القانـون والعدالة يهيمنان على مرحلة تطبيق العقوبات ، التي تتطلب هي الأخرى توافر الإقتناع الذاتي لدى القاضي ، كما تتطلب إيجاد قواعد جديدة تشبه تلك القواعد التي تحكم الخصومة الجزائية ، إحتراما للحريات الفردية     و مبدأ الشرعية ، و تحقيقا للهدف المرجو من وراء توقيع الجزاء الجنائي ، و هو إعادة تأهيل الجاني إجتماعيا .
 و التدخل القضائي في ظل التطور الإصلاحي ، تمليه عدة إعتبارات أهمها أن موظفي إدارة السجون  لا يتوفرون على التكوين الكافي للإدارة المعنوية للجزاء ، إذ أنهم أولا و قبل كل شيء إداريون تطغى عليهم الاهتمامات الأمنيـة  والاقتصادية ، و همّهم الأساسي إرضاء الجهاز التنفيذي بالإمتثال لتعليماته ، و بذلك يكون القاضي الشخص المؤهل بحكم وضعه و تكوينه لإدارة التنفيذ المعنوي للجزاء 1   ، حيث لديه 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

1-/  المقصود بالتنفيذ المعنوي للجزاء ، تنفيذ الجانب المتعلق بالنظام الإجتماعي منه  أساسا ، أي كل ما يتعلق بالإنسان كفرد ينتمي إلى المجتمع ، بحيث تتولى الإدارة  العقابية السهر على تنفيذ الجانب المادي المتعلق بماديات الإعتقال ، بينما يتولى القاضي السهر على تنفيذ الجانب المعنوي بإعتباره عضوا في الجهاز القضائي ، مهمته الأساسية السهر على النظام الإجتماعي.
كل معطيات القضية سواء ما تعلق بموضوعها ، أو بإجراءاتها فتكون لديه كافة المعلومات التي تسمح له
بمتابعة المحكوم عليه داخل المؤسسة ، وحتى خارجها ، و تسمح المتابعة التي يقوم بها القاضي بالتحقق من  مدى نجاعة الجزاء الذي نطقت به المحكمة ، و النظر في النظام العقابي المطبق على المحكوم عليــه      و تمكنه من تقدير ما إذا كان يجب تغييره أو الإستمرار فيه ، قصد تحقيق الهدف المنشود من وراء توقيع الجزاء ، وإعادة تأهيل الجاني إجتماعيا ، هذا فضلا عن أن تدخل القاضي يشكل ضمانة هامة لحماية الحريات الفردية للمحكوم عليه ، وضمان حقوقه والسهر على إحترام مبدأ الشرعية .
 و بصفة تدريجية دخل القاضي عالم السجون المغلق ، ليساهم في عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي للجانحين ، فظهرت فكرة الخصومة الجنائية المتواصلة التي تبدأ من التحريات الأولية إلى إطلاق سراح الجانــي ، وأحيانا إلى ما بعد إطلاق سراحه ، و قد طرح التساؤل في البداية حول السلطة التي تختص بإتخاذ القرارات المتعلقة بتطبيق الجزاء الجنائي ، فوجدت عدة تصورات أهمها إختصاص إحدى الجهات التالية وهي: مدير المؤسسة العقابية أو النيابة العامة أو وزير العدل ، أو اللجان الخاصة المختلطة التشكيــــل ، و أخيرا السلطة القضائية بإتخاذ هذه القرارات ، و لقد تأكد الميل في النهاية إلى إتجاهين أساسيين : أولهما يرمي إلى إسناد هذه المهمة إلى السلطة الإدارية ( إدارة المؤسسة العقابية ) ، و ثانيهما يرى أن تسند هذه السلطة إلى الجهة القضائية منفردة ، أو في إطار لجان مختلطة على أن تكون الغلبة من حيث التمثيل للسلطة القضائية ، و لقد أيد غالبية الفقهاء الإتجاه الثاني نظرا للتكوين المتين الذي يتمتع به رجال القضاء .
وبناءا على الإتجاهين السابقين ، طرحت مشكلة الفصل ما بين السلطتين وصورة العلاقة التي ستقوم في هذه المرحلة ، أولهما مرحلة التنفيذ ، و قد اشترط بعض الفقهاء الإستقلال و التخصص في الجهة القضائية التي تتولى مرحلة التنفيذ ، فإستبعدوا إسناد هذا الدور إلى الجهات القضائية العادية بحجة أن موضوعيتها في هذه المرحلة تصبح محل شك ، غير أن هذا مردود كون السلطة القضائية تتمتع منذ القدم بثقة كافية ، تجعلها مؤهلة لإعادة تأهيل الجاني بعد النطق بالحكم ، و ذلك بمتابعة تنفيذ الجزاء ، و عليه فهناك تداخل يظهر بين سلطتي القضاء و الإدارة و هي علاقة تكاملية و تعاونية ، وإن الدعوة إلى التدخل القضائي في مرحلة تطبيق الجزاء الجنائي ، لم تقتصر على مجهودات فردية ، و إنما كانت محل إهتمام العديد من المؤتمرات الدولية 1  ، التي تناولتها كمبدأ كما تناولت مختلف إنعكاساتها ، فإنتهت إلى الإقرار بضرورتها.

المطلب الثاني : الأسس التشريعية.
إن تطور مفهوم المسؤولية الجنائية و تطور النظرة إلى الهدف من توقيع الجزاء الجنائي ، إنتهى إلى ضرورة التدخل القضائي في مرحلة تنفيذ الجزاء الجنائي ، غير أن ما تجدر إليه الملاحظة ، هو أن الفكر القانوني لم يكتف بإبراز مميزات هذا التدخل ، بل ذهب إلى تكريس الجهد في البحث عن السند الذي يرتكز عليه هذا التدخل في هذا المجال ، و مما سبق يمكن أن نتوقف عند ثلاث إتجاهات أساسية:
- أولها أساس إجرائي ، و ثانيها الأساس القائم على التصور القانوني ، و أخيرا نبين تدخل القضاء وماله من دور في حماية الحقوق و الحريات.                                   
1- الأساس الإجرائي للتدخل القضائي : 
يقوم هذا الإتجاه على فكرة أساسية ، هي إشكالات التنفيذ المحتملة القيام أثناء تنفيذ الحكم ،  ومن أمثلتها أن يثور النزاع حول تنفيذ  الحكم ذاته ، على إعتبار أنه غير واجب التنفيذ أو بصفة أخرى يراد تنفيـــذه على غير المحكوم عليه أو تنفيذه بخلاف الشكل الذي قضى به ، أو أن يقوم النزاع حول مدة العقوبة ذاتها  أو سقوطها ، إذ تصبح هذه الإشكالات بمثابة حجر عثرة تحول دون تنفيذ الحكم . 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

1-/ و أهم المؤتمرات التي تطرقت للموضوع هي : 
 - مؤتمر لندن 1925 وهو.أول مؤتمر تناول موضوع الإشراف القضائي صراحة ، حيث أبدى المؤتمرون من علماء الإجرام و القانون تأييدهم لتدخل السلطة  القضائية فيمرحلة تطبيق الجزاء .
- المؤتمر الدولي لعلم العقاب - براغ 1930- و قد تناول المؤتمرون خلاله موضوع القواعد التي يجب صياغتها من أجل تطبيق العقوبات في إطار التشريعات الحالية ، مع الأخذ بعين الإعتبار أفكار إعادة تأهيل الجناة و التعاون مع العناصر العاملة في التنفيذ العقابي .
إن السياسة الجنائية عرفت تقدما ملحوظا من خلال إدخال مفهوم تكوين المحكوم عليهم ، إذ بفضله نجد أن الأركان الأساسية للجزاء لايمكن تحديدها إلا من خلال عملية التنفيذ .
وعلى هذا الأساس ، فإن التنفيذ يتمثل في تحقيق الأمر القضائي الذي يحتويه  الجزاء ، وأن هذا التحقيق تقوم به جهة قضائية ، بما يتضمنه من إشكالات ، بحيث أن الجزاء الجنائي أصبح يهدف إلى تحقيق إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي للجاني ، ومن دعاة هذه النظرية ـ نظرية إشكالات التنفيذ- نجد الفقه المصري الذي أقر إختصاص القضاء الجنائي في البت في إشكالات التنفيذ ، و على هذا النهج سار المشرع الجزائري من خلال المادة 09 من الأمر 72/02 المؤرخ في 10/02/1972 المتضمن قانون تنظيم السجون و إعادة تربية المساجين .
إن هذه النظرية إذ نجحت في مجال تبرير التدخل القضائي في مرحلة التنفيذ ، فإنها بنت هذا التدخل على أساس تطبيق الحكم الجزائي كما نطقت به المحكمة ، بينما التدخل القضائي الذي نبحث له عن أساس قانوني ، هو ذلك التدخل الذي يأخذ بعين الإعتبار الواقع التنفيذي ، وعليه فإن هذه النظرية تأخذ بعين الإعتبار التدخل الصادر عن جهة الحكم ، دون غيره من أشكال التدخل القضائي في مرحلة التنفيـذ        و بالتالي فإن هذه النظرية تبقى بعيدة تماما عن إعطاء أساس قانوني.
 2- الأساس القائم على التصور القانوني : 
يقوم هذا الأساس على نوع من التصور القانوني لإيجاد تفسير لهذا التدخل  ، و في هذا المجال هناك ثلاث نظريات هي نظرية الظروف الطارئة ، نظرية إستمرار القضاء ، و نظريتا الإنابة .
2-1- نظرية الظروف الطارئة : و على رأس هذه النظرية نجد الفقيه ـ سليفوفسكي ـ  الذي بدوره نقل نظرية الظروف الطارئة من مجالها في القانون الإداري و القانون المدني إلى مجال التدخل القضائي في مرحلة تنفيذ الجزاء الجنائي ، و عليه فإنه من خلال هذه النظرية يؤخذ كل ما يستجد خلال مرحلة التنفيذ حكم الظروف الطارئة ، و بالتالي فإنه بناءا على هذه المستجدات يختص القضاء بإعادة النظر في الحكم من أجل تقييم جديد و إتخاذ قرار جديد ، و أن وجود هذه المستجدات تكون حتمية ، إذ أن العناصر المكونة للجزاء لا تقبل التحديد المسبق ولا يمكن التنبؤ بها  أثناء النطق بالحكم ، إذ أنها تبرز أثناء تنفيذ الــحكم .
و عليه ، فإن المركز القانوني للمحكوم عليه الذي كان في السابق لا يقبل التعديل ، أصبح يتسم بطابع مؤقت ، وهذا بفضل مبادئ السياسة الجنائية الحديثة التي أعطت أهمية بالغة للمحكوم عليه بدلا من الفعل الإجرامي .
ومن أمثلة الظروف الطارئة ، ما يحدث من تغييرات يكون لها أثرها على وضعية المحكوم عليه ، نتيجة تطبيق النظام التدريجي أو ما ينجر من تغييرات على مركز المحكوم عليه ، من خلال تطبيق نظام الإجازات ...إلخ ، والنظام الداخلي للمؤسسة ومدى إستجابة المحكوم عليه لذلك .
و بما أنه قد يحدث أن تثور نزاعات بين المحكوم عليه كصاحب مركز قانوني و الإدارة العقابية ، فإن السلطة القضائية يؤول لها إختصاص النظر في مثل هذه النزاعات ، على أن تأخذ هذه العوامل حكم الظروف الطارئة .

-2- نظرية استمرار القضاء :   من المتعارف عليه ، أن الحكم النهائي لا يعد آخر مرحلة في مكافحة الظاهرة الإجرامية ، بل يعتبر إحدى مراحل عملية معقدة تستمر إلى ما وراء النطق بالحكم ، و أن الحكم الجنائي و ما يمليه  من إعتبارات خلال مرحلة  التنفيذ لايمكن تجاهله ، بحيث أن المبادئ التي تحكمه يجب أن تظل متجانسة من وقت النطق بالحكم إلى غاية نهاية التنفيذ .

 إن تنفيذ الجزاء ، عملية مستمرة و متغيرة بحيث تسعى إلى بلوغ الهدف الذي تم تحديده عند إتخاذ القــرار، و الحكم الجنائي يعد بمثابة دعوة موجهة من طرف  قضاء الحكم إلى الإدارة العقابية حتى تقوم هذه الأخيرة بتطبيق نظام عقابي معين ، وعلى القاضي في هذا الإطار، أن يقوم بمتابعة المحكوم عليه داخل المؤسسة العقابية ، موضحا  الإجراءات المتخذة ومعدلا فيها عند الإقتضاء .
وما تجدر الملاحظة إليه ، أن هذه النظرية وإن كانت تكشف عن ظاهرة  قانونية في صدور قرارات من السلطة القضائية تتعلق بمرحلة التنفيذ ، فهي بذلك تكشف عن مظهر الإستمرار القضائي ، غير أنهــــــــا   
تعطي التفسير الكافي لهذا الإستمرار والأساس الذي يمكن أن يقام عليه.
2-3- نظريتا الإنابة : تحاول هاتان النظريتان الوقوف عند الأساس القانوني للتدخل القضائي في مرحلة تنفيذ الجزاء الجنائي  و هي بدورها تتفرع إلى نظريتين : 
- أولاهما : نظرية إنابة قضاء الحكم لقضاء التنفيذ ، التي تقوم على أساس التفرقة مابين السلطات التي تتدخل في التنفيذ ، حيث يمكن التفرقة مابين السلطة الآمرة بالتنفيذ والسلطة المكلفة بالبت في إشكالات التنفيذ ، وما ينجر عنها من منازعات حول المركز القانوني للمحكوم عليه ، ثم السلطة التي تتكفل بتحقيق الهدف من التنفيذ ، حيث أن التنفيذ تتكفل به النيابة العامة بينما قضاء الحكم  ومع تطور السياسة الجنائية أصبح يصدر أمرا يرجى منه تحقيق نتيجة تتمثل في إعادة تأهيل المحكوم عليه.
و ما يعاب على هذه النظرية ، أنها تبقى بعيدة كل البعد عن إعطاء الأساس القانوني للتدخل القضائي في مرحلة التنفيذ. 
- ثانيهما : نظرية إنابة الإدارة العقابية للقضاء ، و هي الأخرى تنطلق من فكرة الإنابة، غير أن هذه الإنابة بدلا من أن تكون صادرة من قضاء الحكم لقضاء التنفيذ ، نجدها تصدر عن الإدارة العقابية لقضاء التنفيذ.
و بحسب هذه النظرية ، فإن الجهة القضائية المكلفة بالتنفيذ  تعمل على تفويض الإدارة العقابية ، حيث تظهر كممثلة للإدارة العقابية  أكثر منها قضائية ،  فتتخذ القرارات و تبت في الأمور بإسم السلطة التنفيذية –وزير العدل -  ، و ما يعاب على هذه النظرية  أنها  تقر حق الإدارة العقابية في إدارة التنفــيذ    و هذا ما يتنافى  و المبادئ  التي يبنى عليها التدخل القضائي .
 تبعا لما سبق ذكره ، نجد أن نظرية الأساس الإجرائي عجزت عن إعطاء الأساس القانوني للتدخل القضائي في مرحلة تنفيذ الجزاء الجنائي ، بالإضافة إلى ذلك فشل نظريتا الإنابة عن إيجاد هذا الأســاس.
 و هذا ما سنتناوله في نظرية الأساس القائم على ما للقضاء من دور في حماية الحقوق و الحريات 1 .

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

1-/ هذه الفكرة ظهرت مع ظهور الإصلاح العقابي في إيطاليا و طورها الفقيه الإيطالي ــ نوفل ــ
03- الأساس القائم على ما للقضاء من دور في حماية الحقوق والحريات .
إن وجود المحكوم عليه داخل المؤسسة العقابية ، يشكل مركزا قانونيا وأن وجوده هذا يمكن أن يكون له أثر على الحقوق والحريات التي يتمتع بها كشخص ، إنطلاقا من هاتين الفكرتين حاول بعض الشراح إيجاد الأساس القانوني للتدخل القضائي في مرحلة تنفيذ الجزاء الجنائي ، وفي هذا الصدد نعرض نظريتين وهما :
3-1- نظرية المركز القانوني للمحكوم عليه :  وترجع هذه النظرية إلى الفقيه الألماني فرود نتال ومفادها أنه إذا كانت المراكز القانونية وليدة القواعد القانونية ، فإنه يمكن إعتماد ذلك للوقوف عند الأساس القانوني لتدخل القضاء في مرحلة تنفيذ الجزاء الجنائي ، حيث أن التنفيذ يجد مصدره في القواعد القانونية ، إذ يولد علاقة قانونية وطيدة مابين الدولة من جهة ، والمحكوم عليه من جهة ثانية ، فالسلطة القضائية تتدخل في مرحلة التنفيذ لتصون وتحمي المحكوم عليه ، وهي تمثل بذلك الضمانة الحقيقية لهذا المركز القانوني ، كما تقوم هذه النظرية أيضا على إحتمال نشوب نزاع مابين المحكوم عليه - بإعتباره صاحب مركز قانوني معين - والإدارة العقابية ، لتقر تدخل السلطة القضائية  في هذه المرحلة .                       
3-2- نظرية الحقوق الشخصية للمحكوم عليه : جاءت هذه النظرية إلى الوجود على غرار النظرية السابقة ، و هي نظرية لم يعد المحكوم عليه في نظرها ذلك الإنسان الخارج عن القانون ، بل ذهبت إلى البحث عن الحقوق التي يتمتع بها المحكوم عليه أثناء مرحلة التنفيذ.
هذا الإتجاه الحديث في الفكر العقابي ، يحاول ضم كل الحقوق التي يقرها القانون للمحكوم عليه كمواطـن  وتلك الناجمة عن حكم الإدانة ، بحيث يضمنها القانون ، و بالمقابل على الإدارة العقابية الإعتراف بهــا    و تختص السلطة القضائية بالفصل في النزاعات التي تثور بشأنها ، غير أن هذه النظرية لم تسلم من النقد فهي لم تقدم السند القانوني ،  الذي على أساسه يمكن تدخل القضاء في مرحلة تنفيذ الجزاء الجنائي لحماية
هذه الحقوق .
04 ــ نظرية امتداد الشرعية في مرحلة التنفيذ : بناءا على المحاولات السابقة ، التي بنت إقامة التدخل القضائي إما على أساس اشكالات التنفيذ أو بناءا على الحقوق الشخصية للمحكوم عليه وضرورة حمايتها في مرحلة التنفيذ ، ظهرت فكرة تقضي بالتدخل القضائي في مرحلة التنفيذ ، و ذلك من أجل فرض رقابة قضائية عامة على شرعية التنفيذ ، و هذا يتطابق مع مبدأ شرعية الجرائم و العقوبات ، التي تهيمن على مرحلتي التجريم و المحاكمة ، فإنه يجب أن يستمر إلى مرحلة التنفيذ.
و ما تجدر الإشارة إليه ، أن إستمرار مبدأ الشرعية إلى مرحلة التنفيذ عن طريق رقابة قضائية على تطبيق الجزاءات الجنائية ، هو أن السلطة القضائية تعتبر الضامن الوحيد لتنفيذ الجزاء و الدرع الواقـي    و الحامي لحقوق المحكوم عليه 1 ، وأن إقرار مبدأ الشرعية في مرحلة التنفيذ هو نتيجة منطقية للإختصاص القضائي في هذه المرحلة من مراحل الخصومة الجزائية.
وعليه يمكن القول ، بأن فكرة التدخل القضائي في مرحلة تنفيذ الجزاء ، تحقق الهدف المرجو من هذا الأخير، لذلك نجد أن أغلب التشريعات تبنت ذلك من أجل تحقيق سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي.


المبحث الثاني :
تدخل القضاء في مرحلة تطبيق العقوبات و مبدأ حجية الشيء المقضي فيه .
إن فكرة تدخل القضاء أثناء مرحلة تطبيق العقوبة الموالية لمرحلة التنفيذ ، لم تكن في منأى عن النقــــــد
 و المعارضة من قبل بعض الفقهاء و النقاد ، نتيجة تعارضها مع المبادئ التقليدية العامة التي تحكم هذا المجال ، و لعل أهم و أبرز مظاهر هذا التعارض ، مخالفة فكرة التدخل القضائي لمبدأ حجية الشيء المقضي فيه ، لذا سنحاول توضيح ذلك في هذا المبحث الذي قسمناه إلى مطلبين ، نتعرض في المطــلــب
الأول لمفهوم المبدأ و في المطلب الثاني لمختلف الإتجاهات الفقهية التي تناولت المبدأ و مصير الحجية 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1-/ لقد جاء تأييد هذا المبدأ في توصيات مؤتمر باريس ، بحيث أن مبدأ الشرعية و ضمانات الحرية الفردية للمحكوم عليه تتطلبان تدخل السلطة القضائية في مرحلة تنفيذ العقوبات

في ظل التدخل القضائي .

المطلب الأول : مفهوم مبدأ حجية الشيء المقضي فيه.
إن لكل حكم فاصل في واقعة من وقائع الدعوى حجية ، بمعنى أنه يعتبر عنوانا للحقيقة في شأن هذه الواقعة ، و الحجية هي نوع من الحرمة ، يتمتع بها الحكم و بمقتضاها يعتبر متضمنا قرينة لا تقبل الدليل العكسي على أنه صدر صحيحا من حيث إجراءاته ، و أن ما قضى به هو الحق بعينه من حيث الموضوع.
إن حجية الشيء المقضي فيه ، تختلف عن قوة الشيء المقضي به ، غير أن الفقه و القضاء كثيرا ما يخلطان بينهما ، بل الغالب في أحكام المحاكم أن تعبر بعبارة - قوة الشيء المقضي به-  عن معنى- حجية الشيء المحكوم فيه- رغم أن حجية الشيء المحكوم فيه 1  لا يقصد بها سوى الحجية التي يكتسبها الحكم بمجرد صدوره ، و التي تعتبر قرينة قاطعة لا يجوز إدحاضها ، إلا بسلوك إحدى الطرق المقررة للطعن في الأحكام ، بينما يقصد بقوة الشيء المحكوم فيه 2  القوة التي تثبت للحكم متى كان أثره الملزم نهائيا ، أي متى كان لا يجوز التخلص منه بالطعن في الحكم بطريق من طرق الطعن العادية . 
ويرى جانب آخر من القضاء ، أن قوة الشيء المقضي به ، التي يجب أن تتحلى بها الأحكام النهائية ليست في الواقع إلا قوة نسبية ، لأنها لا تنصرف إلاّ على الأطراف الماثلين في الحكم ، أما في حق الغير الذي لم يكن ماثلا في الدعوى ، فإن قوة الشيء المقضي به لا تعني شيئا بالنسبة إليهم 3   .
كما تجدر بنا الإشارة ، إلى أن حجية الشيء المحكوم فيه جزائيا متعلقة بالنظام العام ، لايجوز التنازل عنها و يتعين على المحكمة مراعاتها من تلقاء نفسها ، لأن توقيع العقوبات على المجرمين و تبرئة ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1-/ autorite de chose jugee.
.   Force de chose jugée /- 2   
3-/ المجلة القضائية عدد 01 سنة 1989 رسالة الاجتهاد القضائي في دولة القانون بقلم الدكتور أحمد مجـــحودة ص13.
غيرهم يمس مصلحة المجتمع العليا ، و لايجوز أن يكون محلا للمساومة بين الأفراد، و قد زود المشرع المحاكم الجزائية بسلطة في تحري الحقيقة أوسع بكثيرمن سلطة المحاكم المدنية ، و أعتبر ما تقرره الأولى من حقائق قضائية ، أقرب إلى الحقائق الواقعية مما تقرره الثانية ، وجعل للأحكام الجزائية حجية مطلقة ، أي أنها تسري قبل الكافة وألزم المحاكم المدنية أن تتقيد بما قضت به المحاكم الجزائية 1.
و عليه و بناءا على ما تقدم ، فالحكم الجنائي يكتسب بعد النطق به قوة يعبر عنها فقها و قانونا بحجية الشيء المقضي به ، و بمقتضى ذلك ، لا يجوز للمحكمة التي صدر عنها الحكم ولا لغيرها الرجوع فيه 2 كما لايجوز للنيابة العامة أن تقوم بتحريك دعوى عمومية جديدة بصدد الواقعة نفسها ، على إعتبار أنه من أسباب إنقضاء الدعوى العمومية صدور حكم حائز لقوة الشيء المقضي به ، لذلك لا تجوز متابعة المتهم مرة أخرى من أجل نفس الجريمة ، وإذا حصل ذلك و صدر ضد نفس المتهمين من أجل ذات الواقعة حكمان متتاليان  تعين إلغاء الثاني منهما 3 ، و أمام الحكم الحائز لحجية الشيء المقضي به لا يبقى للنيابة أو الخصوم من طريقة بمناقضة هذا الحكم إلا الإلتجاء إلى طرق الطعن ، التي قررها القانــون    وبغير الإلتجاء إلى طرق الطعن هذه  أو أن مواعيدها قد فقدت قبل إعمالها تجاه الحكم الصادر، وفي هذه الحالة يحوز هذا الحكم الحجية التي يصبح معها عنوانا للحقيقة و يترتب عن ذلك ضرورة احترام ماقضي به وعدم مخالفته والإلتزام بتنفيذه .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1-/  الدكتور سليمان مرقس - أصول الإثبات و إجراءاته في المواد المدنية في القانون المصري مقارنا بتقنيات سائر البلاد العربية - الجزء الثاني الطبعة الرابعة لسنة 1986 ص167  .
2 -/ متى تعدد المتهمون وصدر الحكم ببراءتهم ولم تستأنف النيابة العامة هذا الحكم إلا بالنسبة لبعضهم دون الآخرين تعين على المجلس القضائي تحت طائلة البطلان أن ينظر القضية في الحدود المبينة ، فالتصريح بالإستئناف لايسيئ بمركز المتهم الذي إكتسب الحكم الإبتدائي بالنسبة إليه قوة الشيء المقضي فيه . أنظر: القرار الصادر بتاريخ 17 ديسمبر 1980من القسم الثاني للغرفة الجنائية الثانية في الطعن رقم :36852 المجلة القضائية للمحكمة العليا العدد 2 لسنة 1993 ص 183 .
/-3 قرار صادر بتاريخ 20/05/1969 ، من الغرفة الجنائية-نشرة العدالة لسنة-1969 ص218.
 فالحجية تظهر بهذا المعنى ، قاعدة قانونية مفادها أن ماتم الفصل فيه نهائيا لايعاد النزاع فيه مرة ثانية ، وذلك حتى يتحقق للأحكام الجزائية هيبتها بإعتبارها عنوانا للحقيقة هذا من جهة ، ومن جهة أخرى ، يتم وضع حد نهائي للمنازعات المحتملة القيام بشأن هذا الحكم مستقبلا ، وضمان الحرية الفردية وتحقيق الأمن والإستقرار داخل المجتمع 1.                           
لكن ما تجدر الإشارة إليه  في هذا الصدد ، هوأن هناك صنفا من الأحكام لاتكتسي حجية الشيء المقضي فيه ، وهي ما يطلق عليها بإسم الأحكام التهديدية ، حيث يستفاد من صريح النص للمادة 326 قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الجزائري أن الحكم الصادر على المتهم المتخلف عن الحضور أمام محكمة الجنايات هو حكم تهديدي ، لا يكتسب حجية الشيء المقضي فيه ، وإنما يسقط بحكم  القانون بمجرد إلقاء القبض على المحكوم عليه ، أو تسليم نفسه إلى السلطات المختصة ، مالم تكن العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه قد إنقضت بالتقادم 2.                                                                                                     
 إلا أن مبدأ الحجية يبدو شديد الإرتباط بالفكر العقابي التقليدي ، إذ من خلاله يتضح أن الحكم الجزائي ينصب على الواقعة الإجرامية دون الجاني ، فالهدف منه هو تحقيق الردع  والتكفير مقابل الخطأ المرتكب في حق المجتمع ، فهو عمل قضائي يرمي إلى وضع  حد للنزاع القائم بين المجتمع والمتهم وتكون الحجية تجسيدا لهذه الفكرة .
غير أن أخذ شخصية الجاني بعين الإعتبار طوال إمتداد الخصومة الجزائية بمفهومها الحديث ، والإعتماد على الخطورة الإجرامية في تقرير الجزاء ، وإعتماد مبدأ التفريد القضائي ، والتفريد في مرحلة التنفيذ هي أفكار أثرت على الغاية من الحكم الجزائي وما يحتويه من جزاء ، بأن أصبح موجها نحوا المستقبل ، هادفا إعادة تأهيل الجاني إجتماعيا  وبذلك تبدو الخصومة الجزائية بداية أكثر منها نهاية.
 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1-/ أنظر عوض محمد محي الدين- القانون الجنائي ،:مبادئه الأساسية ونظرياته العامة-  القاهرة 1969 .
2-/- قرار صادر بتاريخ 22-11-1988 من الغرفة الجنائية الأولى- في الطعن رقم 040 –50- المجلة القضائية للمحكمة العليا-العدد 1- لسنة 1992 ص183.
إن قضاء تنفيذ العقوبات خلال عمله المتمثل في وضع العلاج العقابي حيز التنفيذ ، ملزم بإتخاذ مجموعة من القرارات ، من بينها القرارات المتعلقة بما يسمى بالتفريد اللاحق ، والتي تتمثل أساسا في تكـييف مــا قضى به الحكم الجزائي وتطور المحكوم عليه خلال مرحلة التنفيذ ، نتيجة إخضاعه للعلاج العقابي ، وهو بذلك ينال لا محالة من محتوى الجزاء الجنائي ، الذي حدده الحكم الجزائي المشمول بحجية الشيء المقضي فيه.
وتعديل محتوى الحكم الجزائي خلال مرحلة التطبيق الموالية للتنفيذ ، ليس بالفكرة الجديدة في المجال العقابي ، فقد عرفت العديد من التشريعات ، ومنذ أمد بعيد أنظمة قانونية تنال من محتوى الحكم الجزائي مثل: نظام العفو العام ، نظام العفو الخاص ، نظام الإفراج المشروط  ونظام الحرمان من ممارسة بعض المهن ، بحيث أصبح من العسير في الوقت الحاضر الوقوف على حالات ثابتة لا يعدل فيها محتوى الحكم الجزائي في مرحلة تطبيق العقوبة ، سواء تعلق هذا التعديل بمدة الجزاء أو بطرق تنفيذه ، أو الأمرين معـا.
وقد أصبحت عملية تعديل الحكم الجزائي في مرحلة التطبيق الموالية للتنفيذ ، أمرا مستحسنا لدى الفكر العقابي ، وضروريا لضمان نجاعة النظام العقابي الذي يجب أن يتسم بالمرونة ، حتى يستجيب لكافة متطلبات السياسية العقابية الحديثة ، هذه المتطلبات جعلت من التحديد اليقيني للجزاء في مرحلة الحكم أمرا مستحيلا من الناحية العملية ، وبالمقابل أصبحت عملية التعديل اللاحق أمرا ضروريا ومهما.
  فالوضع القائم إذن ، يتمثل في وجود مبدأ حجية الشيء المقضي فيه راسخا في الفكر العقابي على إختلاف تشريعاته من جهة ، وفي ظهور مقتضيات سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي  من جهة ثانية ، وهي سياسة تقتضي إعادة النظر في الأحكام الجزائية بصفة دورية ومستمرة ، بغرض تفريد ما تضمنته من تدابـيـر.
لقد أدى هذا الوضع ، إلى انقسام الفقه بين مؤيد و معارض إلى ثلاثة إتجاهات أساسية ، إتجاه يرى بأن قرارات التنفيذ تمس بمبدأ الحجية ، وإتجاه ثان يرى بأن هذه القرارات لا تمس بالمبدأ وإتجاه ثالث يقضي 
 بنسبية المبدأ بالنظر إلى التطورات التي ظهرت في مجال العلوم الجنائية بصفة عامة ، ومجال تنفيذ الجزاءات بصفة خاصة ، وهذا ما سنحاول التطرق إليه في المطلب الثاني من هذا البحث

المطلب الثاني:  الإتجاهات الفقهية و مصير مبدأ الحجية.

إن عملية التفريد ، التي تتم عن طريق قرارات التطبيق تدل على ضعف مبدأ حجية الشيء المقضي  فيه وإنهياره ، وذلك تحت تأثير الأفكار العقابية الحديثة ، على إعتبار أن الحجية تشمل تحديد طبيعة الجزاء ومدته وإثبات مادية الوقائع ، إضافة إلى إسنادها إلى المحكوم عليه ، ومنه يتضح جليا من خلال هذه القرارات أن قاضي تطبيق العقوبات - وهو بصدد ممارسة وظيفته- يكون قد مس بالمبدأ بطريقــة   مباشرة 1  ،  ويتجلى ذلك من خلال التدابير الإحترازية المتخذة ، والتي من طبيعتها تفترض ضرورة العمل على تعديلها بصفة مستمرة ، وبذلك نكون أمام صورة واضحة للإعتداء على المبدأ ، لأن الحجية صفة تلحق بمضمون العمل القضائي وآثاره ، و هو ذو حدود واضحة المعالم وثابتة ونهائية ، غير قابلة للتغيير سواء بإلغائها أو إستبدالها كما أنها ذات حجية القانون 2  ، بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن المدرسة الوضعية قد دعت في فكرها إلى هجر المبدأ على إعتبارات ، ذلك أضحى أكثر من ضرورة  لضمان  حسن سير قضاء التطبيق  وللإستجابة إلى متطلبات التفريد العقابي اللاحق.
في حين  يرى البعض ، أن الحجية لا  تشمل العمل القضائي  الفاصل في مخالفة  القانون ، وما يقضي به القاضي من جزاء لهذه المخالفة ، وذلك بإعتبار أن ما تشمله الحجية هو العمل القضائي المنصب على تقرير الإدانة ،  وأن العمل المنوط  بقاضي تطبيق العقوبات لا يتعــلق إلا بمجال تطبيــــق الأحكـــام أوالقرارات الصادرة بالإدانة ، وعليه فإن الحجية لا تلحق إلا عنصر الإدانة وحده دون  عملية إختيار الجزاء وتحديد مدته ، وبالتالي فإن التعديل في حدود وطبيعة الجزاء لا يعتبر مساسا بمبدأ الحجية ، ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
1-/ وجدي راغب :نظرية العمل القضائي -ص206،207
2-/ أنظر الدكتور أحمد محمد حشيش –نظرية وظيفة القضاء- دار الفكر الجامعي 2002.ص128.129
إستنادا إلى إعتبار التقدير الأولي للقاضي ، في حاجة إلى إعادة نظر، كون هذا التقرير يخضع للسلطة التقريرية للقاضي ، وليس لمبدأ  الاقتناع الذاتي ، وبالتالي لا تثبت الحجية إلا لقرار الإدانة وحده.
إن هذا الإتجاه ، يهدف إلى تكييف  مبدأ حجية الشيء المقضي  فيه مع المستجدات التي ظهرت في ساحة العلوم الجنائية ، ومن هذا المنطلق لا يعد إضعافا للمبدأ بقدر مايهدف إلى إعطائه أفضل سبيل للتطبيق   وذلك بفتح المجال أمام قاضي تطبيق العقوبات لإستكمال و مواصلة مهمة قاضي الحكم ، لأن لفظ العقوبة بحق المحكوم عليه لا ينهي بأي شكل من الأشكال فصول الجريمة ، و إنما يشكل بدأ مرحلة جديدة في حياة المحكوم عليه ، خاصة وأن قاضي الحكم لم يكن بمقدوره وقت النطق بالحكم التنبؤ بتطور حالة المحكوم عليه سلبا أو إيجابا ، فقد يترتب على الحكم إصلاح المحكوم عليه و هذه هي الغاية الرئيسية من العقوبة ، و إما القضاء على ما يمكن أن يكون قد تبقى من شعور إنساني لدى هذا الشخص الذي أدى به ظرفا أو آخر إلى الجريمة .
وبذلك يكون التفريد الجزائي ، الذي قام به قاضي الحكم تفريدا كاملا ، بفضل القرارات التي تتخذ في   مرحلة التطبيق. 
إذا ما تقيدنا في الواقع بالمفهوم التقليدي لمبدأ الحجية ، نجد أن قرارات التطبيق تمس بالمبدأ مهما كانت طبيعتها و مجالها ، غير أن هذا المساس له ما يبرره وعلة ذلك أن مفهوم الجزاء الجنائي أصبح مصبوغا بالحركية ، أي قابل للتغيير وفق المستجدات التي قد تطرأ بعد ذلك ، كما أصبحت له أهداف متعددة يصعب على قاضي الحكم أن يتنبأ بتحقيقها مسبقا ، غير أن هذا لا يمنعه من أخذها بعين الإعتبار وقت صدور الحكم.
إن تغيير أساليب تطبيق الجزاء الجنائي ، يؤدي لا محالة إلى تغيير نوعية و طبيعة الجزاء الوارد في حكم الإدانة ، وبالتالي أصبح أكثر من ضروري، و ذلك في سبيل تحقيق أهداف السياسية الجنائية و التي تصبو إلى التصدي للجريمة و الوقاية منها عبر المؤسسات القائمة ، وفقا للمتطلبات المستحدثة في إطار نسق تشريعي معين ، و عليه فإن المساس بالمبدأ يتم في إطار الشرعية ، و تحقيقا لمقتضيات العلاج العقابي ، علاوة على ذلك أننا نعيش اليوم في مجال القانون الجنائي مرحلة التحديد الكمي للعقوبة القابل
للتغيير في مرحلة التطبيق ، و عليه لم يعد من الضروري الكلام على المساس بالمبدأ ، الذي لم يعد يشكل غاية في حد ذاته .
و أنه أضحى من الضروري أن تتسم الحجية بقسط وافر من المرونة ، في سبيل تحقيق الهدف المرجو من وراء توقيع الجزاء الجنائي ، وهو إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي للجاني، لأن الإعتبارات المعتمدة في السابق للإلتزام بالمبدأ و إحترامه ، أصبحت ذاتها تحتم اليوم خص هذا المبدأ بإحترام جزئي، و عليه فإن الجزاء الجنائي لا يخضع اليوم للحجية لا في طبيعته و لا في طرق تطبيقه.
 و على ضوء ما سبق ، يتبين لنا أن القدسية التي كانت تتمتع بها المبادئ التقليدية ، لم تستطع الصمود أمام المفاهيم الحديثة التي ظهرت في مجال العلوم الجنائية عموما ، و بوجه أخص مبدأ التدخل القضائي في مرحلة التطبيق ، و منه فمبدأ الحجية فقد قطعيته وأصبح  مرنا و قابلا للتغيير في أي وقت ، تماشيا مع مقتضيات إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي للمحكوم عليه ، و الذي يجب تحقيقه بكافة السبل كونه الهدف الأساسي من العقاب ، هذا من جهة ، ومن جهة أخرى لم يعد هذا المبدأ يشكل غاية في حد ذاته .
إذا كان الهدف من التدخل القضائي هو تحقيق إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي للمحكوم عليه، وذلك قصد تسهيل إدماجه في المجتمع وسيرورته عضوا فعالا فيه، فإن بلوغ هذا الهدف السامي لا يتأتى إلا عن طريق إخضاعه إلى مختلف عمليات العلاج العقابي ، سواء كان ذلك في البيئة المغلقة داخل المؤسسة العقابية أو خارجها ( البيئة المفتوحة ).
فالعلاج العقابي ، هو وسيلة القاضي لتحقيق إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي للمحكوم عليه ، ذلك أنه يساعد على تقويم إعوجاجه ، و تنشأة شخصيته على أسس سليمة و تأهيله مهنيا لمواجهة أعباء الحياة بجرأة           و طموح ، و هكذا يعطي المحكوم عليه فرصة الإرتقاء إلى مستوى المواطن الصالح الكفؤ ، هذه الفرصة التي لم تتح له لأسباب غالبا ما كانت خارجة عن إرادته ، و لا دخل له فيها كالنشوء في عائلة مفككة      أو فقــيــرة أو فاسدة ، كما يشكل  في حد ذاته ردا لمنتقدي السياسة العقابية المبنية على الإصلاح والتأهيل والذين يرون فيها إفراغا للعــقوبة من مضمونها الزاجر ، كمــا يرون فيها مكافأة للجريمة ، بأن يعطـــي

 للمجرم  في السجن ظروفا حياتية وتربوية لا تتسنى للمواطنين الصالحين في الخارج1  .
 ومنه نخلص إلى أن مبدأ الحجية وإن إتسم بالقدسية والثبات قديما ، فإنه أضحى من الضروري اليوم في ظل الأهداف المرجوة من السياسة العقابية المنتهجة ، أن يتسم بالمرونة بإعتبار أن تحقيق هذه الأهداف يتطلب أحيانا إعادة النظر في تقدير قاضي الحكم ، و بالتالي فهذا لا يعد من قبيل المساس بمبدأ حجية الشيء المقضي فيه ، بقدر ما هو تكييف للمبدأ مع المستجدات التي جاءت بها العلوم الجنائية . 


المبحــــــث الثالــــــــــث :
قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في التشريع المقارن و التشريع الجزائري .
إنه من أهم عوامل نجاح الأنظمة العقابية في أداء رسالتها العلاجية ، تكمن في حسن تصنيف المحكوم عليهم مع إخضاع كل صنف منهم للمعاملة المناسبة له ، الشيء الذي يقتضي ضرورة إيجاد من يتكفل بهذه المهمة النبيلة .
و هو الأمر الذي طبقته مختلف التشريعات المقارنة ، و نورد في المطلب الأول بعض التشريعات التي تبنت نظام قاضي تطبيق العقوبات و الأنظمة المشابهة له كنظام قاضي الإشراف الإيطالي ، و في المطلب الثاني نورد على وجه الخصوص نظام قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الجزائري في ظل الأمر72/02  ذلك لإنفراده بنظام خاص مختلف عن باقي التشريعات العربية ، و درجة تأثره بالنظام الفرنسي نظرا لعوامل عدة منها الإرتباط التاريخي للتشريع الجزائري بنظيره الفرنسي .  

المطلب الأول : قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في التشريع المقارن :
لقد إتجهت غالبية التشريعات الحديثة ، إلى إعتماد التدخل القضائي في مرحلة تطبيق الجزاء الجنائـــي ،  
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
01-/ مصطفى العوجي – دروس في العلم الجنائي،التصدي للجريمة – مؤسسة نوفل ، بيروت ، ص 157.
أغلب هذه التشريعات أعطت هذه المهمة إلى قضاء مستقل عن القضاء العادي ، و ذلك لعدة إعتبارات منها خصوصية و نوعية القرارات التي تتخذ في هذه المرحلة ( مرحلة تطبيق الأحكام الجزائية )  خاصـة وأنها مختلفة تماما عن تلك القرارات التي يتخذها القضاء في مرحلة التحقيق ، أو مرحلة  المحاكمة ، لأن مرحلة تطبيق العقوبة متميزة عن غيرها  من مراحل الخصومة الجزائية .
ولكن أغلب التشريعات العربية لم تأخذ بهذا الإتجاه الحديث ، و لا تعرف إلا تلك الوظيفة الإشرافية العامة المعروفة تقليديا ، التي تقوم بها جهتي الحكم و النيابة ، بالرغم من  النداءات المتكررة التي أطلقها الفقه العربي في هذا الميدان 1 ، رغم بعض المحاولات المتواضعة لبعض المشرعين العرب ، و نورد على سبيل المثال المسلك الذي سلكه المشرع الليبي ، عندما أقر بالوظيفة الإصلاحية للجزاء الجنائي خاصة في المادة 41 من قانون العقوبات الليبي ، و الذي أسند مهمة الإشراف على تطبيق العقوبات لقاضي الحكم ، فنصت المادة 511 من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الليبي على  « يعتبر القاضي الجزائي في دائرة إختصاصه قاضيا لـلـتـنفــــيذ 2 » . 
و قد سار في نفس النهج المشرع اللبناني ، حيث تبنى نظام التدخل القضائي في مختلف مشاريع القوانين المتعلقة بالسجون ، ولعل أهمها مشروع بردريو سنة 1962  ، و كذلك في المشروع النهائي لسنة 1965  ، و كان تأثره واضحا  فبالإضافة إلى الإعتماد على تسمية قاضي تطبيق العقوبات إشترط أن يكون من القضاء الجالس 3.
و كذلك أخذ المشرع المصري بنظام تدخل القضاء في مرحلة تنفيذ الجزاء الجنائي في مشروع قانوني 
الإجراءات الجنائية بين سنتي 1962 و 1968  فنصت المادة 389 منه على أنه (( يجري تنفيذ العقوبات و التدابير تحت إشراف قاضي التنفيذ يندب في مقر كل محكمة إبتدائية من بين رؤساء المحاكم بها. ))
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1-/ المرصفاوي حسن صادق ، زيد محمد إبراهيم-  دور القاضي في الإشراف الجنائي القاهرة 1970.
2-/ طاشور عبد الحفيظ ـ دور قاضي تطبيق الأحكام الجزائية ، ديوان المطبوعات الجامعية- 2001 - الجزائر 
3-/ عبد الستار فوزية - مبادئ في علم الإجرام ، بيروت ، دار النهضة العربية 1978  
ولقد جعل المشرع المصري من هذا القاضي ، قاض مستقلا ، إذ أنه لا ينتمي لا  لقضاة النيابة ولا  لقضاة الحكم1.
و لهذا يبقى المشرع الجزائري ، هو المشرع العربي الوحيد الذي خصص قانونا لتطبيق العقوبة متمثلا في الأمر 72/02 .
 و لكي نأخذ صورة واضحة عن التدخل القضائي بعد النطق بالحكم و تطبيق العقوبة في الأنظمة المقارنة نتعرف أولا على نظام قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الفرنسي ، الذي تأثر به المشرع الجزائري كثيرا، ثم نظام قاضي الإشراف الإيطالي ، و محكمة تنفيذ العقوبات في البرتغال ،  و نعرج كذلك على تدخل القضاء في تنفيذ العقوبات في بولونيا ، و كيفية عمل المحكمة العقابية بها .
01- نظام قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الفرنسي . 
يعود نظام تطبيق العقوبات الفرنسي إلى سنة 1945 نتيجة لإصلاح قانون العقوبات ، حيث نص على ذلك في المادة التاسعة منه ، و بذلك فوضت إدارة السجون جزءا من سلطاتها إلى ما كان يسمى بداية بقاضي تنفيذ العقوبات لدى المؤسسات العقابية ، حيث طبقت أساليب حديثة لمعاملة السجناء ، و قد منح هذا القاضي عدة صلاحيات أثارت وقتها ضجة كبرى . 
فكان يرأس لجنة التصنيف و يبدي الرأي في طلبات الإفراج المشروط ، ثم تواصل دون هوادة تطور أشكال التدخل القضائي في تنفيذ العقوبة ، ولأن عمل قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الفرنسي يهدف أساسا إلى إعادة إدماج المحكوم عليهم بعد علاجهم عقابيا ،  يتمتع بسلطات متنوعة تمنح له القـــيام بإعمــال مختلف الأنظمة العلاجية 2  ، مثل نظام الحرية النصفية ونظام الوضع في الخارج ...إلخ ،  وبموجب قانون
29ـ12ـ1972 يتمتع قاضي التطبيق العقوبات الفرنسي بسلطة تخفيض العقوبة إذ كانت المدة المنصوص
عليها في الحكم لا تقل عن 03 أشهر ، وعند تجاوزها يعود الإختصاص إلى وزير العدل ، أما ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
.1-/ أنظر المرصفاوي حسن صادق – زيد محمد إبراهيم ، المرجع السابق، ص115.108.2
2-/ أنظر المادتين 722ـ728 من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية  الفرنسي
فيما يخص الإفراج المشروط ، فكان دوره يتمثل في إقتراح المنح إلى وزيرالعدل فقط ، أما بعد تعديل 1972 فأصبح بإمكانه منح الإفراج المشروط في الحالات التي تكون فيها العقوبة لا تتجاوز 03 سنوات فقط .
كما يمارس إختصاصه وصلاحياته ضمن لجنة تطبيق العقوبات التي تضم إضافة إليه ، ممثلين عن إدارة المؤسسة وكل أعضاء فرقة العلاج العقابي 1 ، كما يمارس إلى جانب سلطاته - حسب الفقيه روبار - التقريرية هاته بعض المهام الأخرى ، فهو رئيس لجنة الإختبار القضائي وعضو بقوة القانون في لجنة مراقبة السجون ، ويطلع على كل التعليمات التي تخص المؤسسات العقابية ، كما أنه يقوم بزيارة هذه المؤسسات بصفة دورية ، ويقدم في نهاية كل سنة تقريرا مفصلا عن وضع المؤسسات العقابية بدائرة إختصاصه . 
وقد أثار إنشاء نظام قاضي تطبيق العقوبات عدة مشاكل ، كانت محل جدل كبير ، حتى بالنسبة إلى التسمية التي أطلقها عليه المشرع ، وأصل الخلاف يعود أساسا إلى طبيعة الوظيفة المسندة لهذا القاضي لأنها جديدة و غير مألوفة في الوسط القضائي.
إن تشعب وظيفة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، طرح مشكلتين على الصعيد العملي ، وهي علاقته بمدير المؤسسة العقابية ، بالرغم من أن القانون واضح في هذا المجال ، حيث أنها تمنح القاضي الإختصاص فيما يتعلق بالعلاج العقابي ، بينما يختص مدير المؤسسة بتنظيم الإختصاص فيما يخص الحياة اليومية داخل المؤسسة العقابية ، و لكن في الواقع  العملي تصعب التفرقة  نظرا للتداخل الشديد بينهما .
و الثانية في المجال الإجرائي ، حيث يصعب تحديد الطبيعة القانونية للقرارات التي يتخذها قاضي تطبيق
العقوبات و التي خلقها سكوت و عدم وضوح النص القانوني في ذلك ، وما يترتب عن ذلك بالنسبة لأعماله أو بالنسبة لمركز المحكوم عليه داخل المؤسسة ، خاصة القرارات التي يتخذها القاضي تجاهـه ،  
فالبعض يرى أن هذه القرارات مجرد قرارات إدارية ، تتعلق بحسن سير مرفق المؤسسة العقابية و لـقـد
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1-/ أنظر المادة 96 ق ا ج المعدلة بموجب مرسوم 12/12/1972.
عرف نظام قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الفرنسي تطورا تدريجيا ، إرتبط بالتطور التشريعي العام لهذا البلد إلى أن وصل إلى مرحلة حاسمة تتمثل في هيمنة السلطة التنفيذية على هذه المؤسسة القضائية ، والتي أطلق عليها البعض إسم " مرحلة الوضع تحت الوصاية " و كان هناك شبه إجماع فقهي في فرنسا ، يرى أن نجاح المؤسسة القضائية يتوقف إلى حد كبير على تقرير الطابع القضائي لأعمال قاضي تطبيق العقوبات  .
02- نظام قاضي الإشراف الإيطالي .
بعد وضع قانون العقوبات الأول المعروف بـ: " زانارديلي " ثم الثاني بعد عام 1930 من طـــرف الفقيه " فيـــري " ، يجد نظام قاضي الإشراف الإيطالي أساسه في رغبة المشرع في إيجاد جهة قضائية متخصصة تعمل في مرحلة التنفيذ ، وبذلك كان المشرع الإيطالي هو أول من أقر للقضاء دورا في تنفيذ العقوبة ، كما إعترف بمركز قانوني للمحكوم عليه خلال هذه المرحلة .
ويتم إختيار قضاة الإشراف من بين قضاة المحاكم ويباشرون مهامهم ضمن المؤسسة العقابية ، التي تقع بدائرة إختصاصهم ، إضافة إلى مكاتب الإشراف المشكلة من قاضيين أو ثلاثة.
وقد أضاف المشرع الإيطالي ، جهة قضائية تتمثل في قسم الإشراف ، الذي يكون لدى كل محكمة  إستئنافية والتي تتخذ قراراتها على شكل أوامر في غرفة المشورة ، ويختص قاضي الإشراف بتقرير برنامج العلاج العقابي ، كما يختص بإعطاء التعليمات الخاصة لحماية حقوق ومصالح المحكوم عليه ، وتقديم كل المساعدة الضرورية لتحقيق إعادة تأهيله إجتماعيا.
وإلى جانب قاضي الإشراف ، يعرف التشريع الإيطالي نظام قاضي التنفيذ ، وإن كان لأول وهلة يبدو لنا وجود تداخل في الإختصاص ما بين مختلف هذه الهيئات .
ونشير فقط ، إلى أن قاضي التنفيذ في التشريع الإيطالي هو القاضي الذي أصدر الحكم و يختص بتصحيح الأخطاء التي تتعلق بمادة القرار و بتخفيض العقوبة و بالفصل في إشكالات التنفيذ 1.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1-/  أنظر:  طاشور عبد الحفيظ- دور قاضي تطبيق الأحكام الجزائية في التشريع الجزائري -  ص:52.
أما قاضي الإشراف فيعمل على أن يكون تنفيذ الحكم محققا للأهداف المنتظرة منه ، وهي أساسا إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي للمحكوم عليه ، وذلك في إطار القانون ، وفي التشريع الإيطالي يلاحظ تعدد الهيئات المتدخلة في مرحلة تنفيذ الجزاء الجنائي ، حتى مع تحديد إختصاصات كل جهة ، وهذا يزيد في تعقيد عملية الإشراف على تنفيذ الجزاء الجنائي بصفة عامة ، ولهذه الأسباب وجهت للنظام الإيطالي عدة إنتقادات منها ، أنه ليس النظام الأفضل لتحقيق الغرض من التدخل القضائي في مرحلة التنفيذ ، خاصة في حماية  حقوق المحكوم عليه و إعادة تأهيله الإجتماعي .
03-  نظام التدخل القضائي في البرتغال . 
المشرع البرتغالي عندما تبنى نظام التدخل القضائي في مرحلة التنفيذ ، تأثر بعدة تيارات عقابية منها المدرسة التقويمية ، ومبادئ النظام العقابي الإنجليزي ، وكذلك الفقه الفرنسي من خلال برنامج الإصلاح الذي وضعه- بون فيل- .
و تم إنشاء محاكم تنفيذ العقوبات في البرتغال بموجب قانون رقم 2000 الصادر في 16/05/1944 ، التي أصبحت ترعى المصالح العقابية ، بعدما كانت متابعة تنفيذ العقوبات من إختصاص المجلس الأعلى. 
و قد تبنى المشرع البرتغالي نظام القاضي الفرد في الدرجة الأولى ، و نظام تعدد القضاة في الدرجة الثانية التي تعمل كجهة إستئنافية بالنسبة للقرارات الصادرة عن محكمة الدرجة الأولى .
و يمكن تحديد إختصاصات محاكم تنفيذ العقوبات في إتخاذ تدابير الأمن أو تعديلها أو إلغائها ، طبقا لما رسمه القانون ، وكذلك في منح الإفراج المشروط أو إلغاءه ، وهي من تتخذ قرار ردّ الإعتبار و تبدي الرأي في الطعون المقدمة من المحكوم عليهم و التي تشدد من أوضاعهم .
و عليه ، فإن ما يمكن ملاحظته بالنسبة لهذه المحاكم ، هو أنها جهة قضائية عقابية بحتة تخلو من كل عبء إداري أو رقابي ، وقد تجنب المشرع البرتغالي تدخل هذه المحاكم في الحياة الداخلية للمؤسسات العقابية ، إذ أن القاضي العقابي البرتغالي لا يتدخل في المنازعات التي تنشأ ما بين المحكوم عليه          و الإدارة العقابية مهما كانت طبيعتها ، كما أنه لا يتدخل في مجال العقوبات التأديبية ، و نتيجة لذلك فهي بعيدة كل البعد عن تقرير العلاج العقابي و متابعته .
و إن إبتعاد النظام البرتغالي عن نظام العلاج العقابي و إعادة تأهيل المحكوم عليه إجتماعيا ، مرده أساسا إلى كونه يجمع بين عدة أفكار عقابية متجانسة ، مثل فكرة عدم تدخل القضاء في الإشراف على تنفيذ الجزاء و مراقبته ، وهي فكرة يعود أصلها إلى فكرة الخطورة الإجرامية وفكرة الجزاء غير محدد المدة وهي أفكار تجتمع عندها المدرسة الوضعية الإيطالية ومدرسة الدفاع الإجتماعي ، وأن إجتماع هذه الأفكار المتباينة في نسق تشريعي واحد ، دفع البعض إلى القول بخصومته في مرحلة التنفيذ ، ومع كل هذه الإعتبارات لا يمكن لهذه المحاكم أن تساهم في العلاج العقابي ، بالإضافة إلى كونها لا تملك سلطة للتدخل إلى جانب الإدارة العقابية. 
04- التدخل القضائي في تنفيذ العقوبة في بولونيا .
 لقد أعطى المشرع البولوني دورا للقضاء  أثناء تنفيذ العقوبة ، وذلك سنة 1957 ، فأصبحت المحكمة تتدخل في مجال الإفراج المشروط ، وفي عام 1970 أصدر المشرع البولوني ثلاث تشريعات وهي: قانون العقوبات ، قانون الإجراءات الجنائية و قانون تنفيذ العقوبات ، وبذلك أسند المشرع مهمة التدخل القضائي في تنفيذ العقوبة إلى عدة جهات قضائية ، لتحقيق غاية من التدخل وهي حماية حقوق المحكوم عليه  وإعادة تأهيله إجتماعيا و مكافحة حالة العود إلى الإجرام 1 .
وخلافا لمعظم التشريعات الأخرى ، أعطى المشرع البولوني بعض الإختصاصات لجهة الحكم في مرحلة التنفيذ 2  ، حيث تتدخل هذه الجهة بتحديد نوع المؤسسة التي تنفذ داخلها العقوبة ، وكذلك طبيعة النظام العقابي الذي يخضع له المحكوم عليه وباقي طرق العلاج العقابي ، وذهب إلى أبعد من ذلك ، حيث منحها إختصاص إمكانية توقيف تنفيذ العقوبة في حالة مرض خطير " المادة 65 " ، وفي حالة الحاجة الماسة  للأسرة إليه (كحالة حمل الزوجة أو مرض الأطفال القصر) " المادة 67 ".

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1-/ انظر المادة:37/ 1 من قانون تنفيذ العقوبات البولوني.
2-/ أنظر المادة 03/ 1 من نفس القانون .
4-1- المحكمة العقابية : 
إلى جانب محكمة الدرجة الأولى ، هناك جهة ثانية تتدخل في مرحلة التنفيذ بصفة أصلية ، وهي المحكمة العقابية التي تتمتع بصلاحيات واسعة بالنسبة لكل ما يتعلق بتنفيذ العقوبات ، وباقي التدابير السالبة للحرية ، إذ تعتبر الجهاز المسؤول عن خصومة التنفيذ .
و تتم الإجراءات أمام هذه المحكمة بنفس الإجراءات المعمول بها أمام الجهات القضائية العادية ،          و تتشكل من قاضي فرد في الدرجة الأولى يساعده أحيانا قاضيان شعبيان ، و في الدرجة الثانية تعمل كجهة إستئناف حيث تتشكل من ثلاث قضاة محترفين (المادة 25 قانون التنفيذ البولوني ) .
و أهم إختصاصاتها منح الإفراج المشروط و إلغاءه و تحديد شروطه و تعديلها ، مع وجود طرق الطعن في متناول المحكوم عليه و النيابة العامة ، و التي في حالة إستعمالها من أحد الطرفين تجبر المحكمة على الفصل في الطعن خلال مدة 10 أيام ، و لها إختصاص الوضع تحت الإختبار للمحكوم عليهم قبل نهاية مدة العقوبة ، وللمحكمة أن تضع المحكوم عليه في مؤسسة لإعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ولمدة غير محددة 1    

-2- القاضي العقابي :

إلى جانب ما سبق ذكره ، يعرف النظام البولوني ما يسمى بالقاضي العقابي ، الذي يقوم بدور يشبه إلى حد كبير دور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الفرنسي وقاضي الإشراف الإيطالي ، دون الوصول إلى حد التطابق ، لأنه لا يتمتع إلا بصلاحيات ضيقة خارج المؤسسات العقابية ، وهو يتقاسم بعض الإختصاصات مع النائب العام ، الذي له دور في النظام البولوني .
ويعرف النظام البولوني زيادة على الهيئات السابقة الذكر، نظام اللجنة العقابية ذات التشكيل المتعدد التي
تضم أطباء وعلماء نفسانيين ومختصين في مجال البيداغوجيا ، و يتمتع القاضي العقابي فيها بسلطات واسعة ، إذ يستطيع أن يلغي أو يعدل قراراتها - المادة42 - من قانون التنفيذ البولوني.
من خلال ما سبق ذكره ، يتبين لنا أن مبدأ التدخل القضائي في مرحلة التنفيذ أصبح حقيقة ملموسة ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1-/ وذلك بقصد التأثير عليه في إتجاه إعادة تأهيله إجتماعيا ، المادة 19 من قانون التنفيذ البولوني.
في أغلب التشريعات المقارنة ، بالرغم من أنه أصبح مغايرا في غالبية الأحيان في التصورات الفقهية التي نادت بها ، و ذلك يعود لإعتبارات سياسية و فلسفية و إجتماعية خاصة بكل مجتمع على حدى .
و نخلص في النهاية أن أغلب التشريعات إتجهت نحو نظام القاضي الفرد المستقل و المنتمي إلى القضاء الجالس ، الذي يستطيع أن يوفق بين المصلحة الإجتماعية و ضمان الحقوق الفردية ، كما يستطيع أن يتابع بسهولة تطور حالة المحكوم عليه من خلال الإتصال به أو بواسطة التقارير التي تقدم له من معاونيه ، و هذه المتابعة الميدانية تكسبه خبرة في المسائل الجنائية و بكل ما يتعلق بمرحلة التنفيذ ، ثم أن  نظام القاضي الفرد يساعد على تحقيق السرعة المطلوبة في إتخاذ القرارات في مرحلة التنفيذ على أن يستعين بخبراء يستطلع رأيهم و أن يظل هو الخبير الأعلى.

المطلب الثاني : قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في التشريع الجزائري ( الأمر 72/02) .
إن التشريعات السابقة كلها ، إعتمدت على نظام التدخل القضائي في مرحلة تنفيذ الجزاء الجنائي ، غير أن مجمل التشريعات العربية بقيت بعيدة عن هذا الإتجاه ، و لا تعرف إلا تلك الوظيفة الإشرافية التقليدية التي تباشرها جهتي النيابة والحكم ، والتي تنحصر في رقابة مشروعية الجزاءات الجنائية ولاعلاقة لها بالتدخل القضائي بمنظوره العقابي الحديث ، وعلى ذلك يبقى المشرع الجزائري هو المشرع العربي الوحيد الذي أفرد للتنفيذ قانونا خاصا ، وذلك إهتماما بالوظيفة الحديثة للجزاء ، وهي إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي للمحكوم عليه .
و قد جاء في مقدمة الأمر 72/02 ، أن العقوبة السالبة للحرية تستهدف أساسا إصلاح المحكوم عليهم ،    و أن علاجهم يرتكز على التربــية  والصحة و العمل ، مما يقتضي من المصالح المعنية في الدولة نشاطا متناسقا و مخططا ، و هذا ما يكرس الطابع الخاص لتنفيذ الأحكام  الجزائية كوسيلة للدفاع الإجتماعي     و هو يصون النظام العام و مصالح الدولــة ، ويحقق أمن الأشخاص و أموالهم و يساعد الأفراد الجانحين على إعادة تربيتهم العائليـة و المهنيــة والإجتماعية ، وأن القصد منها هو رفع المستوى الفكري            و المعنوي للمسجون بصفة دائمة و تكوينه المهني و عمله و مشاركته في مهام تعود بالنفع العام الأمرالذي أدى بالمشرع الجزائري  إلى خلق منصب قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، و ذلك لحماية الأشخاص الذين تنفذ عليهم الأحكام الجزائية حتى يتمكنوا من الممارسة الكلية أو الجزئية لحقوقهم إلا في نطاق ما هو ضروري لتحقيق الأهداف المتوخاة . 
  إن مكافحة الإجرام ، تفرض على المجتمع نشاطا وقائيا ناجعا بإعتبار أن علاج المحكوم عليه يرتكز على التربية و الصحة ، و تبعا لذلك تم إستحداث منصب قاضي تطبيق العقوبات طبقا للمادة 07 من الأمـر72/02 ، حيث نصت هذه المادة على أنه يعين في دائرة  إختصاص كل مجلس قضائي قاض واحد أو أكثر لتطبيق الأحكام الجزائية بموجب قرار من وزير العدل لمدة ثلاث سنوات قابلة للتجديد ، و في حالة الإستعجال يجوز  للنائب العام أن ينتدب قاضيا لممارسة مهام قاضي تطبيق العقوبات مؤقتا ، ينحصر دوره في تشخيص العقوبات و أنواع العلاج و مراقبة شروط تطبيقها .
و تجدر الإشارة ، أنه قبل تاريخ صدور هذا الأمر كانت مهمة القيام بتطبيق العقوبات موكلة لوكيل الجمهورية التي توجد المؤسسة العقابية في دائرة إختصاصه .
ويفهم من ذلك ، أن المشرع الجزائري أراد أن يضفي على المؤسسات العقابية نوعا من الرقابة القضائية تكمن في شخص قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، بالإضافة إلى إنشاء همزة وصل مابين الجهة القضائية مصدرة الحكم والمؤسسة العقابية التي ينفذ فيها هذا الحكم ، وتبعا لذلك ، فإن قاضي تطبيق العقوبات يحمل رسالة ضخمة بإشرافه إشرافا مباشرا على تصنيف الجناة وعلى كيفية تطبيق العقوبات في ظل الأمر 72/02 ، بما يلاءم كل صنف من الجناة بحسب ما يكشف عنه ملف المسجون  ونتائج الفحص التي خضع لها قبل صدور الحكم بالإدانة وبعده.       
وقد إستمد المشرع الجزائري أغلب مواد قانون تنظيم السجون من القانون الفرنسي ، و بالتالي مهمة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، و عليه يتم تعيين قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بموجب  قرار من وزير العدل لمدة ثلاث (03) سنوات قابلة للتجديد ، لكن المشرع لم يحدد معايير التعيين ، وفي الواقع  كان القاضي لا يختار و إنما يصير قاضيا لتطبيق العقوبات طبقا لإعتبارات مختلفة ، أما مهامه فلم تحدد و يستــحسـن أن

يختار من بين القضاة المتخصصين في علم الإجرام و حقوق الإنسان لتفهم نفسية المساجين ، كما أن الأمر 72/02 لم يعرّف قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، وإنما أشار إلى وظيفته و كيفية تعيينه محاولة منه لتعريفه ، حيث نصت الفقرة الرابعة من المادة 07 منه ، أنه يجوز للنائب العام لدى المجلس القضائي في حالة الإستعجال أن ينتدب قاضيا من دائرة إختصاص المجلس يمارس مهام قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ،     و يستنتج من هذه المادة أن منصب قاضي تطبيق العقوبات منصب نوعي ، يخضع للتعيين بقرار من وزير العدل بناءا على إقتراح النائب العام من بين قضاة المجلس القضائي ، كما تقرر نفس المادة أنه يمكن تعيين قاضي أو أكثر من دائرة إختصاص المجلس القضائي إذا إقتضت الضرورة ذلك ، سواء بسبب تعدد المؤسسات العقابية أو كثافة السجناء ، كما أن المادة تنص على أن التعيين يكون  بقرار من وزير العدل ، والإنتداب في حالة الإستعجال من النائب العام يخص القضاة التابعين لدائرة إختصاص المجلس القضائي ، و ذلك يعني أن قضاة المحاكم التابعة للمجلس القضائي يمكن أن يشملهم التعيين في هذا المنصب ولا يقتصر الأمر على قضاة النيابة العامة  كما تأخذ به غالبية المجالس القضائية .            أما على مستوى مجلس قضاء برج بوعريريج مكان التربص الميداني الذي أجريناه هذه السنة ، فإن منصب قاضي تطبيق العقوبات قد تكفل به قاضي حكم تم إنتدابه لهذا الغرض ، و هو ما يتماشى مع المنطق ، ذلك أنه لا يسوغ أن يكون الشخص حكما و طرفا  في الوقت ذاته بإعتبار أن تنفيذ العقوبات منوط أصلا بالنيابة ، الأمر الذي يجعل إختصاصها  بتطبيق العقوبة مساسا بمبدأ الحياد ، لأن جوهر تطبيق العقوبة  هو مراقبة مدى مشروعية تنفيذها .
 و على ذلك ، يكون من الأوجه أن يعين قضاة  القضاء الجالس في مناصب تطبيق العقوبات توخيا للموضوعية و الحياد . 
كما أن نفس القانون لم يشر إلى المعايير و الشروط التي يجب أن تتوفر في قاضي تطبيق العقوبات كما سبق ذكره من أجل تعيينه في هذا المنصب ، غير أن بعض الدراسات التي أنجزت حول هذا الموضوع  
أوردت  مجموعة من المعايير و الشروط الدقيقة ، التي يجب أن تعتمد في شخص الــــقاضي المكــــــلف

بتطبيق العقوبات عند تعيينه في هذا المنصب 1  و هي : 
-- ضرورة إكتساب القاضي المقترح في هذا المنصب تكوين في مادة علم الإجرام .                          -- ضرورة إكتسابه لمؤهلات في العلاقات الإنسانية .                                                                -- ضرورة إبداء قاضي تطبيق العقوبات إهتماما خاصا برعاية المساجين .                                      وقد أضافت الندوة الثانية للقضاة المنعقدة بنادي الصنوبر أيام 23/24/25/ فبراير1991 ، بعض المعايير و الشروط منها :                                                                                                   - ضرورة تخصص قضاة تطبيق العقوبات في دراسة القانون الجنائي ، و ما إتصل به كعلم الإجــرام     و علم النفس الجنائي و علم العقاب.
- أن يتم إختياره من بين القضاة الذين أمضوا في الخدمة القضائية مدة تفوق عن 04 سنوات على الأقل .
- كما يجب إختياره بناءا على رغبته الشخصية .
إضافة إلى إهتمام وزارة العدل مجسدة من خلال المذكرات التي تصدرها إلى السادة رؤساء المجالس والنواب العامين بشأن إختيار قاضي تطبيق العقوبات والتي حثت على إختياره من بين أحسن القضاة           و أكثرهم تجربة و كفاءة ، مع مراعاة مدى إهتمامه و إنشغاله بشؤون السجون ، مع إرفاق إقتراح التعيين بتقرير مفصل يبرز على الخصوص المعايير التي تبرره ، و تفرغ هذا القاضي للقيام بوظائفه فلا تسند له وظائف أخرى إلا عند الضرورة القصوى .                               
 - هيكلة و تنظيم مصلحة تطبيق الأحكام الجزائية و تمكين قاضي المشرف على هذه المصلحة مـــن الوسائل البشرية و المادية الضرورية لممارسة صلاحياته كلية بدون عراقيل حسب المذكرة 2000/01 المؤرخة بتاريخ 19/09/2000 المتعلقة بموضوع إختيار قاضي تطبيق الأحكام الجزائية ، كما أن ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
01-/ دراسة قامت بها السيدة صخري مباركة - أستاذة بالمعهد الوطني للقضاء و مستشارة بالمحكمة العليا - حول هذا الموضوع بمناسبة دورة تحسين مستوى الموظفين بالمديرية العامة لإدارة السجون و إعادة التربية – المعهد الوطني للقضاء – الأبيار، الجزائر العاصمة.
المتابعة القريبة لشؤون السجن تتطلب أيضا تواجد هذا القاضي دوما بالمؤسسة العقابية ، و ذلك ما يستلزم إحداث مصلحة تطبيق العقوبات على مستوى كل مؤسسات إعادة التأهيل و مؤسسات إعادة التربية المتواجدة  بدائرة إختصاص المجلس القضائي .                                                                              
 و كل هذا يؤكد أن نجاح أي سياسة عقابية في مختلف أوجهها ، مرهونة بالمكانة المعطاة قانونا لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات و مدى تمكينه من الممارسة الفعلية لسلطاته ، التي سنتعرض لها من خلال الفصل الأول من هذا البحث.
الفصل الاول

لاحظنا من خلال الفصل التمهيدي ، أن نظام تطبيق العقوبات في الجزائر قد تبنى أهم الأسس والمبادئ الفقهية و التشريعية المعمول بها في التشريعات المقارنة ، والتي تم إستعراض أمثلة منها ، شكلت إلى زمن قريب أنظمة نموذجية لتدخل القضاء في تطبيق العقوبة ، و إستمرار وظيفته إلى مابعد النطق بالحكم ،       و ذلك خروجا عن القواعد الكلاسكية للعمل القضائي.
  فقد ساير النظام المطبق في الجزائر التشريعات الحديثة ، على غرار التشريع الفرنسي - الذي يعتبر أصله التاريخي- وأوكل مهام تطبيق العقوبة من خلال الأمر72/02 ، إلى أحد أعضاء السلطة القضائية و هو قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، والذي ورد ذكره في نصوص هذا الأمر تحت تسمية قاضي تطبيق الأحكام الجزائية ، ونحن إذن ، لا نرى خلافا حول التسمية مادام الهدف المنشود واحدا ، وهو الوصول إلى تحقيق الغرض الحديث للعقوبة ، المتمثل في إعادة تأهيل  المحكوم  عليه إجتماعيا ، فقد عمدنا إلى إستعمال مصطلح قاضي تطبيق العقوبات كلما كنا بصدد التحليل ، أما إذا تعاملنا مع نص من نصوص هذا الأمر ، عدنا إلى  مصطلح قاضي تطبيق الأحكام الجزائية محافظة علىالمعنى الشكلي له.
وقد تضمنت مواد هذا الأمر، كل المهام المنوطة بقاضي تطبيق العقوبات وصلاحياته ، بعكس التشريع الفرنسي الذي ضمنها قانون الإجراءات الجزائية ، و تتنوع صلاحيات وسلطات هذا القاضي حسب صور العلاج العقابي المقررة ، التي سنعرضها في المبحث الأول من هذا الفصل ، و نظرا لتنوع صلاحياته بين ماهو رقابي و إستشاري ، و ما هو تقريري , فسنضمن المبحث الثاني كل ما يمكن لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات أن يستشار فيه أو يبادر بتقديم الإقتراح ، أما المبحث الثالث ، فسنحاول فيه جمع مختلف الصلاحيات التي تعود فيها  سلطة التقرير لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات ولو بصفة عرضية ، وذلك على النحو التالي.




المبحث الاول:
صور العلاج العقابي في ظل الأمر رقم 72/02.
  إن العلاج العقابي بوجه عام ، يهدف إلى تحقيق سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي للمحكوم عليهم , وهو طريقة إستشفائية مناطها إعادة بناء نظام القيم لدى الجناة ، في ظل طرق أمنية تمليها درجة خطورتهم الفردية ، مع محاولة تحسين إمكـــانية تربيتهم ، و إعادة إدماجهم الإجتماعي عن طريق العمل التربوي داخل و خارج المؤسسة العقابية.
  و لذلك نجد أن المشرع الجزائري ، إعتمد عدة طرق علاجية من خلال الأمر رقم 72/02 ، حيث صنفها إلى نظامين: نظام البيئة المغلقة و نظام البيئة المفتوحة ، وهذا كله تحت إشراف و إشراك قاضي تطبيق العقوبات  مع غيره من الساهرين على عملية العلاج العقابي .
 كل هذا يقتضي شرحه في مطلبين ، الأول يتناول فيه صور العلاج العقابي في البيئة المغلقة ، و الثاني صور العلاج العقابي في البيئة المفتوحة.

 المطلب الأول : صور العلاج في البيئة المغلقة.
 بالرجوع إلى قانون تنظيم السجون و إعادة تربية المساجين ، يتضح لنا جليا أن المشرع الجزائري إعتمد العقوبة السالبة للحرية كوسيلة للإصلاح ، أما من حيث أنظمة الإعتقال  إختار عدة مسالك ، فقد طبق نظام الحبس الجماعي و الحبس الإنفرادي من جهة ، و النظام المزدوج من جهة ثانية ، كل هذا في إطار نظام البيئة المغلقة التي نظمها في الباب الثاني من الفصل الأول ، القسم الأول بعنوان مؤسسات السجون ذات البيئة المغلقة .
و يشكل نظام البيئة المغلقة أسلوبا من أساليب المعاملة العقابية ،  يهدف أساسا إلى تحقيق إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي للمحكوم عليهم ، و للتعرف على كيفية تطبيق هذا النظام سنقوم بإعطاء مفهوم لهذا النظام ، ثم نتطرق إلى التصنيف داخل المؤسسات العقابية كعملية أساسية بالنسبة لهذا النظام ، و أخيرا نتعرض إلى مختلف النشاطات التي يعتمد عليها نظام البيئة المغلقة.

01- مفهوم نظام البيئة المغلقة.
يقصد بنظام البيئة تلك المؤسسات التي تأخذ طابعها بموجب النظام المفروض وحضور الأشخاص المسجونين بكيفية مستمــرة ، ومراقبة دائمة لهم ، وهذا ما نصت عليه  المادة 25 بنصها : " تأخذ البيئة المغلقة طابعها بموجب النظام المفروض و حضور الأشخاص بكيفية مستمـــرة و مراقبة دائمة لهم" إنطلاقا من هذا المفهوم البسيط لنظام البيئة المغلقة ، نلاحظ أن المشرع الجزائري تبناه كإطار لتحقيق سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي للمحكوم عليهم ، حيث رسم معالمه وخصه بقاعدة بشرية تضمن بلوغ هذا الهدف  .
1-1- معالم نظام البيئة المغلقة: يتسم نظام البيئة المغلقة بشدة الشروط المفروضة على المحكوم عليهم داخل المؤسسات العقابية ، إضافة إلى المراقبة الدائمة التي تفرض عليهم ، و هو أكثر الأنظمة إستعمالا في نظامنا العقابي.
و مرد ذلك يرجع إلى النسبة العالية للعقوبات القصيرة المدة التي تصدر عن المحاكم الجزائية .
و للإشارة ، فإن هذا النظام منتشر في الكثير من البلدان ، و يرتبط إنتشاره بالتطور الاقتصادي , و يطبق  داخل مؤسسات الوقاية و مؤسسات إعادة التربية ، كما يطبق أيضا في المراكز المختصة بإعادة التأهيل و تلك المختصة بالتقويم .
إن المشرع الجزائري ، حدد مراحل النظام التدريجي تحديدا دقيقا ، حيث جعل كل محكوم عليه يخضع لهذا النظام بصفة إلزامية ، كما حدد مدة إجبارية يجب على المحكوم علية قضاؤها في مرحلة الحبس الإنفرادي و المقدرة بعشر العقوبة المحكوم بها ، و يكون الوضع  بكثرة بالنسبة للمحكوم عليهم بعقوبات مؤبدة ، غير أن ما تجدر إليه الملاحظة ، أن هذه الإستمرارية لم تسن في الأصل لتحسين إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، بقدر ما هي إستمرار لما كان معمول به قبل صدور قانون تنظيم السجون.
وفي هذا النظام ، يتم منح رخص الزيارات من طرف مدير المؤسسة لداوعي الأمن و حفظ النظام الداخلي للمؤسسة طبقا لنص المادة 48 من قانون تنظيم السجون ، و يتم إتصال المحكوم عليهم بالعالم الخارجي عن طريق المراسلات ، تحت رقابة مدير المؤسسة وهذه المراسلات محدودة تبعا للنظام الداخلي للمؤسسة وهذا ما نصت عليه المادة 55 من الأمر 72-02 (( للمحكوم عليهم حق مراسلة أقاربهم و أي شخص آخر بشرط أن لا تسبب هاته المراسلة أي ضرر في إعادة تربيتهم أو أي إضطراب  في  حفظ النظام )) .
و في هذا الإطار، يتلقى المحكوم عليهم الجرائد ، الطرود البريدية و النقود ، كما أن لهم الحق أيضا في تعيين من يمثلهم أمــام الجهات القضائية ، و ذلك للدفاع عن حقوقهم المــالية و العائــلية ، وهذا تحت رقابـة
ورعاية قاضي تطبيق العقوبات.
إن العلاقات التي تقوم بين المحكوم عليهم و بين الساهرين على تطبيق العلاج العقابي في البيئة المغلقة ، قد ينجر عنها عدة مشاكل ، لذلك نجد أن المشرع الجزائري ، أعطى حماية خاصة لهذه الفئة من المحكوم عليهم داخل المؤسسات العقابية ، سواء بالنسبة لشخصهم أو مالهم ، بحيث يجوز لهم تقديم الشكاوى إلى مدير المؤسسة ، الذي بدوره يتحرى فيها و يرسلها إلى النائب العام, وهذه الصلاحيات كان من المنطقي أن  ينفرد بها قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، على أساس أنه ممثل الجهاز القضائي من جهــــة ،  ومشرف على عملية العلاج العقابي من جهة ثانية.
يبقى أن نشيرإلى أن تحقيق الهدف المرجو في ظل البيئة المغلقة والمتمثل في إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، يتطلب هيئة بشرية مؤهلة  لذلك من أجل بلوغ هاته الغاية.

1-2- القاعدة البشرية في ظل البيئة المغلقة :  إن المشرع الجزائري من خلال الفصل الثاني - إعادة التربية في بيئة مغلقة- من الباب الثاني ، فرق بين عمليات حفظ النظام داخل المؤسسات العقابية و طرق العلاج العقابي ، وهذا يعتمد على قاعدة بشرية هامة ذات تكوين متخصص ،  بحيث يختص مربون      وممرنون بتطبيق العلاج العقابي  المسطر من قبل المركز الوطني للملاحظة و التوجيه ، و يضاف إلى هذه الفئة ، أخصائي في علم النفس ماعدا بالنسبة لمؤسسات الوقاية , وكل هؤلاء يخضعون لسلطة مدير المؤسسة ، ويقومون بعملهم تحــت إشراف قاضي تطبيق العقوبات  من خلال مراقبة أعمالهم من قبل لجنة الترتيب و التأديب ، التي تسطر برنامج عمل فرقة العلاج ,  بالإضافة إلى الفرقة العلاجية المذكورة توجد المساعدات الإجتماعيات اللائي يقمن بعمل مكمل وملازم لعمل الفرقة في ظل البيئة المغلقة , حيث يشكلن مصلحة مستقلة هي المساعدة الإجتماعية المنصوص عليها في المادة 84 من الأمر 72-02 ، وكــذا المادة 91 من القرار رقم 25 المؤرخ في 31-12-1989 المتضمن القانون الداخلي للمؤسسات العـــقابية و التي تخضع لسلطة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، فهن يعملن على رفع المستوى الأخلاقي للمحكوم عليهم و إعادة تربيتهم ، و في نهاية كل سنة يقدمن تقريرا سنويا حول نشاطهن إلى مديرية تطبيق العقوبات بوزارة العدل تحت إشراف قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، بالإضافة إلى التقرير الذي يقدمنه إلى لجنة الترتــــيب و التأديب كل ثلاثة أشهر،  فهن دائما يعملن في صلة وطيدة مع هذه اللجنة.

02- التصنيف  .
طبقا لنص لمادة 23 من قانون تنظيم السجون و إعادة تربية المساجين ، يتم توزيع المحكوم عليهم على مختلف المؤسسات العقابية التابعة لوزارة العدل ، من أجل تنفيذ الجزاء الجنائي المحكوم به عليهم  داخل المؤسسات العقابية ، طبقا لمعاييرحددتها المادة 24 من نفس القانون في فقرتها الأولى ،  بحيث يتم توزيعهم حسب الوضعية الجزائية , خطورة الجرم , سن المحكوم عليهم , مدى قدرتهم و إستعدادهم لتحسين حالتهم  و حتى تنجح هذه العملية وتتم على أسس سليمة ، أنشئت لدى بعض المؤسسات العقابية لجان الترتيب و التأديب وحفظ النظام وهي المختصة بهذه العملية 1 .
ومما سبق ذكره ، نستخلص أن في نظام البيئة المغلقة بإمكان المحكوم عليهم الإنتقال من نظام عقابي إلى أخر ،  وهذا بفضل المرونة التي تتميز بها عملية التصنيف.
03- النشاطات التي يعتمد عليها في نظام البيئة المغلقة.
إن المشرع الجزائري  ،  وسع ونوّع من النشاطات التي تساهم في تحقيق إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي في البيئة المغلقة ،  و أهم هذه النشاطات نوجزها فيما يلي:
3-1-العمل : إن فكرة العمل داخل المؤسسات العقابية ، ليست وليدة الوقت الحاضر وإنما هي فكرة قديمة ، وفي هذا المجال نجد أن الدول الأوروبية قد إعتنت بتنظيمه منذ القرن السادس عشر، حيث كان في البداية يرجى منه .تحقيق هدفين ، أولهما هدف عقابي وثانيهما هدف نفعي ، و هو يعتبر بذلك بمثابة المظهر الإقتصادي ، و قد سمح العمل داخـل المؤسسات العــقابية الجزائرية حتى سنــة  1972 ، إلى تخفيض كلفة
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
01-/ قرار وزير العدل المؤرخ في 23-02-1972 المتعلق بالمؤسسات التي تنشأ لديها هذه اللجان.

الإعتقال بنسبــــة 50%  1
ولذلك ،  نجد أن المؤسسة العقابية تقوم بإتخاذ المبادرات التي من شأنها تحقيق الغاية من هذا العمل على أن يكون إنتاجيا ،  و يستفيد المحكوم عليهم في هذا الإطار من المزايا المالية المترتبة عن عملهم يسدّون بها حاجياتهم و حاجيات ذويهم ،  إضافة إلى الخبرة المهنية التي يكتسبونها و تعود عليهم بالفائدة عند إنتهاء مدة عقوبتهم و إطلاق سراحهم ،  حيث يتم تعيينهم في العمل من طرف مدير المؤسسة بعد أخذ رأي لجنة الترتيب و التأديب التي يرأسها قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بين دورات إنعقاد إجتماعات هذه اللجنة  2 .
و تعزيزا لهذه العملية ،  يقوم المشرف على العمل ،  بالإقتراح على لجنة الترتيب و التأديب ،  منح المحكوم عليهم التهنئة ،  مع تسجيلها في الملف الشخصي ،  أو منحه الحق في زيارات إضافية ،  وذلك طبقا لنص المادة 117 من الأمر 72-02 ، كل هذا يساعد المحكوم عليهم عندما تقترح لهم أنظمة أخرى , حيث أن الإقتراح يقدم إلى قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الذي بدوره يقترح بعد إستشارة لجنة الترتيب و التأديب على وزير العدل ،  منح عطلة للمحكوم عليه الذي إستقامت سيرته وأتقن عمله.
3-2-التكوين المهني: لقد أقر المشرع من خلال الأمر72/02 ،  لاسيما المواد من 106 إلى 109 
التكوين داخل مؤسسات إعادة التربية و مؤسسات إعادة التأهيل وبالمراكز المختصة بإعادة التأهيل و التقويم، وتختص لجنة الترتيب والتأديب ،  التي يترأسها قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بوضع برامج التكوين المهني.
و لتحقيق هذا الغرض ،  يتلقى المحكوم عليهم الجانب النظـري والعملي للتكوين داخل المؤسـسة أو خارجها بمراكز التكوين الخاصة بالكبار ، أو أثناء القيام بالخدمات العامة داخل المؤسسة وحتى في الورش الخارجية ولذلك يعتبر التكوين المهني أنجع طرق العلاج لتحقيق الغاية المرجوة و المتمثلة في التأهيل الإجتماعي.
3-3-التعليم:  إن التعليم يشكل نافذة مفتوحة على العالم، ووسيلة لإكتساب القيم و الأخلاق، و تفهم مشاكل الحياة الاجتماعية لانتهاج السبيل الأنجع في الحياة.
لذلك نجد المشرع الجزائري إعتنى في نظام البيئة المغلقة من خلال المواد من 100 إلى 105 مـن ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1-/ أنظر طاشور عبد الحفيظ المرجع السابق ص: 96.
2-/ أنظر المادة 116 من القرار رقم 25المؤرخ في 21/12/1989 المتضمن القانون الداخلي للمؤسسسات العقابية.
الأمــر72-02، وأقر بتنظيم دورات تعليمية للمحكوم عليهم ، الذين لا يحسنون القراءة و الكتابة، بحيث تختص لجنة الترتيـب والتأديب المنشأة بموجب القرار المؤرخ في 23-02-1972 بوضع برامج الدورات التعلـيمية و مدتها ، و في النهاية تختم بإمتحانات ، وتم تأكيد ذلك في القـرار رقم 25 المـؤرخ فــي           31-12-1989 المتضمن القانون الداخلي للمؤسسات العقابية ، وذلك من خلال المواد 106 إلى110 منه. 
بالإضافة إلى كل ما سبق ، فإن المشرع إعتنى كذلك بالتعليم العام ، و يتضح هذا جليا من خلال المادة 108 من القرار المذكور أعلاه ، بحيث يتولى قاضي تطبيق العقوبات منح التراخيص للمساجين لمتابعة دراسات أخرى غيرتلك المقررة بالمؤسسة، وإذا إقتضت الضرورة عند المشاركة في إمتحان نهاية الدورة الدراسية ، إنتقال المسجون خارج المؤسسة ، فيجب هنا الحصول على ترخيص مسبق من الوزارة ، كما أن إجراءات الحراسة يأمر بها القاضي المختص.
وما يمكن الإشارة إليه في هذا السياق ، هو أن قاضي تطبيق العقوبات لا يتمتع بسلطة إتخاذ القرارات الأساسية ، خاصة و أن نظام البيئة المغلقة يستوجب تمكين القاضي من إتخاذ القرارات المتعلقة بتغيير نظام المعامـلة ، وتلك المتعلقة بمنح المزايا للمحكوم عليهم.

المطلب الثاني : صور العلاج العقابي في البيئة المفتوحة.
يعتبر نظام البيئة المفتوحة  من الأنظمة المكملة لنظام البيئة المغلقة في عملية العلاج العقابي ، و هو يعتمد على تطبيق الجزاء خارج المؤسسة العقابية ، و قد جاء بعد ظهور المشاكل الإجتماعية المتمثلة في الصعوبات النفسية و المادية ، التى تواجه المحكوم عليه لدى عودته إلى المجتمع الحر، و إستئناف نشاطه في ظل الحياة الحرة ، و مادام الهدف من السجن هو إصلاح السجين ، فإن هذا النظام أفضل من حبس الجانح و عزله عن الهيئة الإجتماعية ، بشرط أن يكون هذا الإجراء محقق لغرضين : حماية المجتمع من خطـــر الجانح , وتحقيق فائدة للمحكوم عليه بإصلاحه و جعله غيرغريب عن المجتمع 1 ، وفردا صالحا فيه
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1-/ أنظر عريم عبد الجبار- الطرق العلمية الحديثة في إصلاح و تأهيل المجرمين و الجانحين - الطبعة 02- بغداد-  19 
و لقد أخذ المشرع الجزائري بعدة طرق علاجية تعتمد على البيئة المفتوحة ، وهي على التوالى: 
نظام الورش الخارجية, نظام الحرية النصفية , نظام البيئة المفتوحة ، و نظام الإفراج المشروط ،            و سنتعرض لكل منها بالتفصيل.
-1- نظام الورش الخارجية.
الورشات الخارجية هي الأعمال المنفعية التي يقوم بها المساجين خارج المؤسسة العقابية بناءا على إتفاق بين الهيئة المستخدمة لهؤلاء المساجين ووزارة العدل ممثلة بالمكتب الوطني لأشغال التربية 1.
ويعتبر العمل خارج المؤسسة أحد الطرق التقليدية الناجعة لإعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، و بهذا يعد نظام الورش الخارجية حقلا واسعا لتطبيق مبدأ تفريد العقوبة من الناحية العلاجية ، و لقد نظم المشرع الجزائري أسلوب الورش الخارجية ، وخص عمل المحكوم عليهم لفائدة المؤسسات والإدارات العمومية وإستبعد القطاع الخاص ، غير أنه نظرا للتطورات التي تعرفها البلاد ، كان من الأجدر إدماج عمل المحكوم عليهم ضمن هذا القطاع مادام يكون ذلك في إطار القانون.
و يتم تشغيل اليد العاملة في إطار الورش الخارجية ، تبعا لنموذج تخصيص اليد العاملة ، الذي بمقتضاه توجه الطلبات إلى وزير العدل ، حيث يؤشر عليها ، ثم يحيلها إلى قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، الذي بدوره يعيدها بعد الدراسة مرفقة بإقتراحاته.
و يختص وزير العدل بقبول الطلبات أو برفضها ، ففي حالة القبول ، تعرض على الهيئة الطالبة إتفاقية تحدد فيها الشروط العامة والخاصة ، المتعلقة بإستخدام اليد العاملة العقابية ، من بينها إلتزامات صاحب التخصيص ، ومسألة إيواءهم ، إطعامهم و نقلهم , و الطرف الذي يحرس المحكوم عليهم المقبولين في هذا النظام ، كما تقوم الهيئة المستفيدة من التخصيص ، بتعويض المحكوم عليهم - العاملين في هذا النظام - عن 
الأضرار المترتبة عن حوادث العمــل والأمراض المهنية ، كما تــدفع لهم مكافأة تصبها بكـــتابة ضبـــــط

المؤسسة العقابية .

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
01-/ المكتب الوطني لأشغال التربية onte)) هو: مؤسسة عمومية ذات شخصية معنوية وإستقلال مالي ، تحت وصاية وزير العدل وممثلة على مستوى الولاية بالنائب العام ، ومقرها بالجزائر العاصمة .
 ولا يعتبر التعيين للعمل بالورش الخارجية حقا مقررا للمحبوس ، وإنما إمكانية تمنح له عند توافر شروط

من بينها ، أن تكون مدة العقوبة السالبة للحرية إثنا عشر شهرا(12) على الأقل ، الصحة الجيدة ، حسن السيرة (يفهم من ذلك أن المساجين المرتكبين لمخالفات داخل المؤسسة لا يمكن قبولهم في الورشات الخارجية)  ، و هو يدخل ضمن عملية التخصيص المنصوص عليها بالمادة 23 من الأمر72-02.
-2- الحرية النصفية .
يتمثل نظام الحرية النصفية ، في نقـل المحكوم عليه بصفة فردية ، وهو يختلف عن نظام الورش الخارجية حيث يتم النقل لخارج المؤسسة العقابية بصفة جماعية ، و لا يكون المحكوم عليه في هذا النظام ، خاضعا لرقابة مستمرة من قبل أعوان الرقابة .
 و القصد من هذا النظام ، هو إستخدام المحكوم عليه في أي نوع من أنواع الشغل خلال النهار،  شريطة أن يعود إلى المؤسسة العقابية بصفة طواعية كل مساء ، وبذلك يسهل هذا النظام العودة التدريجية للحياة الحرة بالنسبة للجاني المحبوس لمدة طويلة، ومن هذا المنطلق ، فإنه يشكل مرحلة ضرورية قبل الإقبال على نظام الإفراج المشروط , ويعتمد هذا النظام على الثقة التي يكتسبها المحكوم عليه , لذا يجب الحذر عند منحه من طرف المكلف بتطبيقه.
و لقد أخذالمشرع الجزائري بهذا النظام ، وأضاف له أهدافا أخرى - بالإضافة إلى الهدف الأساسـي المتمثل في العمل خارج المؤسسة بصفة فردية- كهدف متابعة تعليم عام ، أو تعليم مهني, وعلى المحكوم عليه المستفيد من هذا النظام ، إمضاء تعهد يلتزم بموجبه إحترام التعليمات التي يتضمنها قرار المنح ، و هي تدور حول سلوكه خارج المؤسسة , و الحضور الفعلي لمكان العمل، و العودة إلى المؤسسة .
 و يستفيد المحكوم عليه المقبول في هذا النظام ، من مزايا تشريعات العمل و من الضمان الاجتماعي ،      و هو مصدر رزق له .
 ويختص وزير العدل بإتخاذ قرار المنح ، بناءا على إقتراح قاضي تطبيق العقوبات  المقدم في إطار لجنة الترتيـب و التأديب ، بعد توافر بعض الشروط في المحكوم عليه من بينها : أن تكون المدة الباقية لإنقضاء عقوبته لاتزيد عن إثني عشرشهرا ، توافر الشروط المطلوبة في الإفراج المشروط أي إنقضاء نصف العقوبة بالنسبة للمبتدئين و ثلثي العقوبة بالنسبة للمعتادين . 
-3- نظام البيئة المفتوحة.
في ظل هذا النظام ، يترك المحكوم عليه حرا نسبيا ، و تبعا لشروط معينة ، وهو يهدف إلى جعله يكتسب القدرة على حل مشاكله ، مع إحترام حقوق الغير و النظام العام في المجتمع .
 و يرجع سبب ظهور هذا النظام إلى ظروف ما بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية ، عندما خصصت فئات من المحكوم عليهم لإعادة بناء ما تم تحطيمه خلال الحرب ، وقد كشفت عن نجاعة هذا النظام و أهميته، لذا نادى به معظم الفقهاء ،  وكان محل عناية من قبل الكثير من المؤتمرات الدولية 1 ، ويتميز هذا النظام بإقتراب ظروف المعيشية للمحكوم عليه بظروف معيشة الحياة الحرة ، مما يولد الشعور بعدم الإنفصال عن الحياة الحرة ، كما أنه يعتبر أقل تكلفة.
ولقد إعتمد المشرع الجزائري نظام البيئة المفتوحة، كنظام من أنظمة الوسط الحر، وعليه يمكن تنفيذ جزاءات جنائية داخل المؤسسات ، يتم إنشاؤها بموجب قرار من وزير العدل , و تتمثل هذه المؤسسات في مراكز فلاحية و مؤسسات صناعية , تختلف عن الورش الخارجية , حيث العمل و الإقامة يكونان بعين المكان , بالإضافة إلى تسليط رقابة مخففة ، و إنضباط مقبول من قبل المحكوم عليه.
وفد فرق المشرع فيما يخص الإلحاق بهذا النظام ما بين الجانحين المبتدئين ، الذين يمكن إلحاقهم بهذا النظام في أي مرحلة من مراحل تطبيق الجزاء ،  و الجانحين العائدين الذين اشترط في حقهم تنفيذهم لثلاثة أرباع (3/4) العقوبة المحكوم بها ، و إشترط بالنسبة للجانحين الأحداث تنفيذ نصف العقوبة(1/2) , ويظهر أن المشرع قد تساهل مع الجانحين المبتدئين ، لإعتقاده أن هؤلاء قابلين للإصلاح أكثر من غيرهم ، ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1-/ و ألحت هذه المؤتمرات على ضرورة التوسع في تطبيق هذا النظام منها: المؤتمر الجنائي العقابي الثاني عشر بلاهاي 1950 –و المؤتمر الإستشاري الأوروبي- جنيف 1952. مؤتمر الأمم المتحدة الأول حول  مكافحة الجريمـة و معاملة المذنبين جنيف 1955.
فخصهم بثقته ، على أن المحكوم عليهم بعقوبات جنائية ولو كانوا مبتدئين ، لا يلتحقون بهذا النظام في أي لحظة من تطبيق الجزاء.
ويقوم وزير العدل ، بتحديد القواعد العامة التي يلتزم المستفيدين من هذا النظام بإحترامها ، وذلك بواسطة قرار الإلحاق , أما القواعد الخاصة فيحددها قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بعد أخذ رأي لجنة الترتـيب والتأديب التابعة للمؤسسة المفتوحة ، و تتعلق هذه القواعد بالظروف الخاصة لهاته المؤسسات ، ونوع العمل             وكذا شخصية المحكوم عليه.
و نلاحظ ، أن هناك مركزية لإتخاذ القرار فيما يخص هذا النظام ، حيث يتخذ وزير العدل قرار الإلحاق ، وكذا قرارات الإلغاء حسب المادتين 146 و 175 من الأمر 72/02 .

- نظام الإفراج المشروط.

 يعتبر هذا النظام ، الوحيد الذي ينفذ المحكوم عليه في ظله جزءا من العقوبة خارج المؤسسة العقابية بصفة كلية ، و هو الجزء الأخير من العقوبة السالبة للحرية ، بعد أن يكون قد إمتثل لبعض الشروط المفروضة علية ،ويعودالفضل لوجود هذا النظام إلى الفقيه الفرنسي- بونفيل ديمارساني - في سنة 1848 , و كان يعتبر آنذاك بمثابة المنحة أو المكافأة التي يعطيها وزير العدل ، و هو بذلك خلق مشاكل عدة ، منها مخالفة مبدأ حجية الشيء المقضي فيه, و مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات ، حيث أن هذا النظام يضع حدا للجزاء الصادر عن السلطة القضائية.
ولقد أخذ المشرع الجزائري بنظام الإفراج المشروط كوسيلة من وسائل إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، وذلك طبقا للمواد 179 إلى 194 من الأمر 72-02 ، والمرسوم رقم 72-37 المؤرخ في 10/02/1972 المتعلق بإجراءات تنفيذ المقررات الخاصة بالإفراج المشروط ، و جعل شروط المنح تترواح ما بين حسن السيرة وضمانات و مظاهر الإصلاح التي يظهرها المحكوم عليه , و يصنف هذا النظام من قبل غالبية الفقه ضمن أنظمة الوسط الحر, غير أن المشرع الجزائري لم يتبع هذا المسار، حيث جعل من نظام الإفراج المشروط نظاما قائما بذاته ، فأفرد له الفصل الثاني من الباب الثالث من الأمر72-02 ، و بذلك فرق بينه وبين أنظمة الوسط الحر ، التي حصرها في الفصل الأول من الباب نفسه .
 و من حيث طرق إعمال هذا النظام ، فإن المشرع الجزائري قد تأثر كثيرا بالأحكام التي تحكم هذا النظام في التشريع الفرنسي في الكثير من الحـالات.
ويستفيد من هذا النظام ، كل فئات المحكوم عليهم ، مع توافر شرط حسن السيرة ، و شرط تنفيذ جزء من العقوبة الذي يقدر بنصف(½) العقوبة المحكوم بها ، على أن لا يقل على ثلاثة أشهر , و منه يستبعد أصحاب العقوبات الأقل من ثلاثة أشهر، و تكون فترة الإختبار هذه مساوية لثلثي (2/3) العقوبة المحكوم بها بالنسبة للجانحين العائدين ، على ألا تقل هذه المدة عن ستة أشهر، كما أنه لا يمنح للمحكوم عليهم بعقوبة مؤبدة إلا بعد تنفيذهم لمدة خمسة عشرة سنة من العقوبة ، هذا ما نسميه بالشروط الموضوعية.
أما بالنسبة لإجراءات المنح ، فإن طلب الإفراج المشروط أو اقتراحه ، يقدم في شكل ملف يحتوي على رأي مدير المؤسسة ووكيل الجمهورية ووالي الولاية ، ويقدم من قبل المحكوم عليه , أو قاضي تطبيق العقوبات أومدير المؤسسة ، بعد إستشارة لجنة الترتيب و التأديب ، و يرجع إتخاذ قرار الإفراج المشروط إلى وزير العدل ، و هو غير قابل للطعن ، و ليس له ميعاد  للرد عليه ، كما يمكن لوزير العدل إلغاء هذا القرار عند عدم إحترام الإلتزامات الواردة في المادة 185 من الأمر72-02, وكذلك الشروط الواردة في المادة 186 من الأمــر 72-02 .
 و الشروط العامة المنصوص عليها في المادة 187 من نفس الأمر, تتمثل فيمايلي:
-1- الإقامة في المكان المحدد بقرار الإفراج المشروط .
-2- الإمتثال لإستدعاءات قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، والمساعدة الإجتماعية، التي تعين له عند الإقتضاء.
و الشروط الخاصة تتمثل في:
-1- أن لايقود بعض العربات المحددة بأصناف الرخص المنصوص عليها في قانون المرور.
-2- أن لا يتردد على بعض الأماكن مثل : محلات بيع الكحول و ميادين سباق الخيل و المـــــــلاهي  و المحلات العمومية الأخرى التي تحدد في القرار.
-3- أن لا يختلط ببعض المحكوم عليهم ، ولاسيما القائمين بالجرم معه و شركاءه في الجريمة .
-4- أن لا يستقبل أو يأوي بمسكنه بعض الأشخاص خاصة المتضررين من الجريمة إن كانت متعلقة بهتك عرض .
وأما الالتزامات فهي:
-1- أن يكون قد أجري عليه إختبار ناجح في ورشة خارجية ، أو في حرية نصفية ، أو في بيئة مفتوحة لمدة محددة بالقرار المذكور.
-2- أن يكون ملزم بالتوقيع على سجل خاص موضوع بمحافظة الشرطة أو بفرقة الدرك الوطني.
-3- أن لا يكون منفيا من التراب الوطني  وهو شرط متعلق بالأجنبي .
-4- أن يكون مودعا بمركز للإيواء أوللإستقبال أو في مؤسسة مؤهلة لقبول المفرج عليه.
ويستمر شرط الإمتثال لهذه التدابير و الشروط , من قبل المفرج عنه طيلة كل المدة المتبقية من العقوبة ,  و تكون هذه المدة بالنسبة للعقوبة المؤبدة مساوية لعشر سنوات حسب المادة188 من الأمر72-02 ، و عند إنقضاء هذه الأجال - وإذا لم تنقطع مدة الإفراج المشروط بسبب البطلان - يعتبر المحكوم عليه مفرجا عنه نهائيا إعتبارا من تاريخ منحه الإفراج المشروط.
 و في حالة صدور حكم جديد في حق المفرج عنه بسبب سوء سيرته أو لعدم إمتثاله للإلتزامات الواردة بمقرر المنح ، فإنه يجوز لوزير العدل إلغاء قرار المنح تلقائيا أو بإقتراح من قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، وعند الإلغاء ، فإن المحكوم عليه - بالإضافة إلى العودة إلى المؤسسة العقابية - فإنه يتوجب عليه تنفيذ الجزء المتبقي من العقوبة ، وذلك بأثر رجعي ، أي منذ صدور قرار الإفراج المشروط , ومعنى ذلك أن المدة التي قضاها المحكوم عليه في نظام الإفراج المشروط ، تصبح كأن لم تكن ، و يلاحظ هنا بالنسبة لهذا النظام ، أن تحضيره يتم بمعرفة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات  بمساعدة فرقة العلاج , أما منحه كما سبق ذكره يعود إلى وزير العدل ، وهنا توجد مركزية في هذا النظام الذي يعد جزءا من عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي في التشريع الجزائري ، مما يجعل قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الجزائري لا يتمتع بسلطة إتخاذ القرار بالنسبة لتقرير طرق العلاج العقابي .

المبحث الثاني :
السلطة الرقابية و الإستشارية لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات.
 يتمتع قاضي تطبيق العقوبات كمسؤول عن عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، بإمكانية مراقبة هذه العملية وكل ماله علاقة بها  ، هذا ما نسميه بالسلطة الرقابية ، وهو ما سنتناوله بالدراسة في المطلب الأول ، كما أن الوضعية التي يحضى بها داخل المؤسسة العقابية ، و العلاقات التي تربطه بمسيري هذه المؤسســات       و عمالها على إختلافهم ، و الصلات التي يقيمها مع المحكوم عليهم ، داخل أو خارج هذه المؤسسات تبعا للأنظمة المطبقة عليهم ، تتيح له فرصة تكوين صورة أكثر واقعية عن تطور حالتهم الجزائية ، وبذلك يكون الشخص الأكثر قدرة على إعطاء الرأي و تقديم المشورة و الإقتراحات حول مختلف القرارات التي تخص المحكوم عليهم ، ذلك ما حاولنا تقديمه في المطلب الثاني.
المطلب الاول: السلطة الرقابية.
إن عملية العلاج العقابي- كما سبق ذكره- متشعبة المظاهر ومن الصعب تحديد عناصرها سواء خلال مرحلة الإعتقال أو مرحلة تنفيذ الجزاء , و يمكن القول ، أن السلطة الرقابية لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات         - خلال هذه العملية - تنصب كمبدأ عام ، على مراقبة إحترام مختلف القرارات التي قد تتخذ خلال هذه المدة ، سواء أكان هو مصدرها أو صدرت عن باقي المساهمين معه 1 .
غير أن هذا المفهوم ، نابع من كون هذا القاضي هو سيد العلاج العقابي بحكم القانون ، ذلك أنه - كما سبق ذكره - فإن عناصر العلاج العقابي صعبة التحديد ، وبالرجوع إلى المادة 07  من الأمر 72-02 ، فإن السلطة الرقابية لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، تنصب على كل ما إتصل بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة بعملية العلاج , و هنا نخلص إلى أنه من الصعب تحديد مجالها و حصره .
غير أنه في الجانب الميداني ، يمكن القول بأن السلطة الرقابية لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات عبارة عن سلطة
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1-/ يستطيع مدير المؤسسة أو العون المراقب أثناء مرحلة الاعتقال ، أن يصدر أمرا بالوضع في العزلة  و لا يكون نافذا إلا بعد مراقبة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات.

 عامة تتناول في مضمونها الأشخاص و الهيئات و المؤسسات الغقابية ، بمعنى أنها تنصب على كل ما يؤثر أو يمكن أن يؤثر على وضعية المحكوم عليهم , سلبا أو إيجابا , في طريقه نحو إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي بإعتبارها  الهدف المنشود من عملية العلاج  العقابي .
على أن المقصود هنا بالرقابة العامة ، هو رقابة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات وليس تلك الرقابة التى تمارسها السلطة القضائية على تنفيذ العقوبات و هي تلك السلطة الممنوحة للجهاز القضائي و أعضاء النيـــابة، 
وقضاة التحقيق في زيارة المؤسسات العقابية ، مهما كان الجزاء محل التنفيذ ، لمراقبة مطابقة التنفيذ لأحكام وأوامر القضاء من جهــة ، ومدى مطابقته للقوانين و اللوائح التنظيمية من جهة أخرى .
 و لكي يتمكن من تحقيق أهداف العلاج العقابي فرقابته تشمل كل ما يحيط بهذه العملية ، و بذلك تصبح 
رقابته ضرورية لسير عملية العلاج ، لأنها تنصب على جوانب مختلفة ، فتشمل رقابته ، المحكوم عليهــم  ، والمؤسسات العقابية ، و طرق العلاج العقابي.
-1-  الرقابة على المحكوم عليهم.
 تنصب رقابة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات أساسا على المحكوم عليهم بصفة نهائية والذين تم حبسهم داخل المؤسسات العقابية التابعة لوزارة العدل 1 ، و تتم هذه الرقابة من خلال الزيارة التي يقوم بها قاضي تطبيق العقوبات للمؤسسات العقابية مرة كل شهر ، طبقا للمادة 64/02  من الأمر 72/02 ، وهي من أبرز الطرق التي يستطيع بواسطتها متابعة العلاج العقابي .
و بإتصاله المباشر بالمحكوم عليهم ، يطلع على مدى فعالية هذه التدابير بالنسبة لكل محكوم عليه بصفة منفردة.
و يعتبر قاضي تطبيق العقوبات جهة ترفع أمامها تظلمات المحكوم عليهم، و يعتبر فحص شكاويهم أسلوب لتحقيق الإتصال بين قضاء التنفيذ و المحكوم عليه ، بما يعينه على إتخاذ ما قد يكون مناسبا من القرارات 2 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1-/-نستبعد في هذه الحالة المحكوم عليهم بالحبس المؤقت لأننا في هذه الحالة لسنا أمام حكم نهائي . إذ يتعذر معه إخضاعهم للعلاج العقابي .
2-/ وزير عبد العظيم مرسي, دور القضاء في تنفيذ الجزاءات الجنائية دراسة مقارنة القاهرة دار النهضة العربية 1978.
وعليه فإن نجاعة العلاج تتوقف إلى حد كبير على الرقابة التي يمارسها على المحكوم عليهم ومدى تحكمه في الجانب العلاجي و يكون ذلك بمدى إتصاله بهم, مما يجعلهم يشعرون بالعناية التي يولون بها من طرفه.
و يمارس قاضي تطبيق العقوبات سلطته الرقابية بصفة فردية ، أو بصفته كعضو في لجنة الترتـيب والتأديب ، و يطلع على الملفات الخاصة بالمساجين المحكوم عليهم ، وكذلك رقابته على نشاط فرقة العلاج وعمل المــساعدات الإجتماعيات.
و نرى في الأخير، أن سلطة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ذات جوانب متعددة ، و هي إما أن تكون مباشرة أو غير مباشرة  ، و غالبا ما تكون غير محددة المعالم ، وذلك نظرا لعمومية المادة 07 من الأمر72-02. 
-2-  الرقابة على المؤسسات العقابية .
إن رقابة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات على المؤسسات العقابية ، تتأكد بتدخله في مراقبة ما يجري داخل هذه المؤسسات ، لأنها المكان المخصص لتطبيق العلاج العقابي على المحكوم عليهم ، حتى و إن كانت سلطةالرقابة العامة مقررة له كباقي أعضاء الجهاز القضائي حسب المادة 64 من الأمر 72/02. 
  و يساهم كذلك في الحياة الداخلية للمؤسسات العقابية ، و يتجسد ذلك بإطلاعه المستمر على سجل الحبس و إمضاءه لأوراقه المرقمة حسب نص المادة 02 من القرار المؤرخ في 23/02/72 المتعلق بكتابات الضبط القضائية.
و هو ذات السجل الذي يعكس الوضعية البشرية في المؤسسة ، و يساهم في العديد من الحالات في الحياة الداخلية بالمؤسسة ، فبالنسبة للمعالجة الإستشفائية للمساجين ، يعود له الإختصاص وحده في تجديدها أو عدم تجديدها ، معتمدا في ذلك على التقاريرالتي يطلبها من الخبراء 1 .
و توجد علاقة تعاونية بين القاضي و مدير المؤسسة العقابية ، إذ يتلقى شهريا مثله مثل وكيل الجمهورية قائمة بأسماء المساجين ، الذين دخلوا المؤسسة أو غادروها مهما كان السبب ، و بهذا تكون لديه صورة واضحة عن الوضعية الإحصائية لكل مؤسسة عقابية تابعة لإختصاصه ، كما يساهم دائما عن طريق مدير 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1-/ المادة 10 من القرار المؤرخ في :23 /02/1972 المتعلق بالمعالجة الإستشفائية للمساجين .

المؤسسة أو بالتنسيق معه على أمن مؤسسات السجون 1.
و بالرغم من كل ما سبق ذكره ، يبقى دور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات داخل المؤسسات العقابية محـدودا وضيقا  بحيث أن الأولوية تعود دائما  إلى مدير المؤسسة العقابية ، وذلك لإعتبارات الأمن و حفظ النظام داخـل المؤسسة هذا من جهة ، و من جهة أخرى ، فإن الفصل واضح بين إدارة المؤسسة العقابية من الناحية المادية و البشرية و بين إدارة وتسيير عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، وقد سبق و أن أشرنا إلى أن هذا الفصل إذا ما وصل إلى درجة معينة ، يعيق تطبيق طرق العلاج العقابي .
و يجب توفر شرط المرونة لنجاح العملية العلاجية ، و أن تكون هناك علاقة متينــة بين إدارة المؤسـسة العقابية و إدارة العلاج العقابي ، سيرا نحو الوصول إلى  الغرض المنشود و هو إعادة تأهيل المحكوم 
عليهم إجتماعيا.
-3-  الرقابة على طرق العلاج العقابي :
 إن رقابة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات لا تتوقف عند حد الإتصال بالمحكوم عليهم والإطلاع على ما يجري داخل المؤسسات العقابية فقط ، بل يتعدى ذلك إلى الرقابة على تطبيق طرق العلاج العقابي و إدارتها ، ذلك أن عملية العلاج العقابي تحتوي على عدة طرق علاجية ، يتم إخضاع المحكوم عليه لها ، و تقدير مدى إستجابته لها ، وكذا مدى ملاءمة الطرق العلاجية لشخصيته وقدراته ، و تتجلى سلطة القاضي في إدارة عملية إعادة  التأهيل الإجتماعي في إقتراح أو تقرير كل ما يراه  مناسبا للوصول بالعلاج إلى أغراضه.
و يتمتع قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بالنسبة لنظام البيئة المغلقة بممارسة رقابة عامة ، تنصب على مدى إحترام تتبع الأطوار المختلفة التي يمر بها المحكوم عليه داخل المؤسسة ، و مراقبة تطبيق الطرق العلاجية المختلفة والمقررة في هذه المرحلة ، وهو يمارس هذه السلطة إما بصفة فردية أو بصفته رئيسا للجنة الترتيب و التأديب.
و يمارس السلطة الرقابـية نفسها على نظام الورش الخارجية ، عن طريق متابعة سيرها ومدى مطابـقـتها
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1-/ المادتين 3و5 من القرار المؤرخ في 23/02/1972 المتعلق بالمن الداخلي للمؤسسات العقابية.

للمتطلبات التى وجدت من أجلها طبقا لنص المادة 53 من الأمر 72/02  .
و يشرف على مدى إحترام تطبيق نظام الحرية النصفية ، و حسن إدارته و مراقبة مدى إلتزام  المحكوم عليه المستفيد من هذا النظام بالإلتزامات الواردة في قرار المنح .
 و يملك نفس السلطة الرقابية إزاء نظام البيئة المفتوحة ، وهو مكلف أيضا في إطار نظام الإفراج المشروط بالسهر على مدى إمتثال المستفيد منه للإلتزامات الواردة بقرار المنح ، ويتم إشعاره بالمستفيدين المقيمين بدائرة إختصاصه ، وذلك حسب نص المادتين2 و14 من المرسوم رقم 72/37 الصادر في 10-02-1972 المتعلق بإجراءت التنفيذ الخاصة بالإفراج المشروط.
وكذلك حسب المادة 18 من نفس المرسوم ، التى بموجبها يجب على المستفيد من نظام الإفراج المشـروط والمقيم بدائرة إختصاص قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، أن يمثل أمامه في حالة إستدعائه لأداء واجب الخدمة الوطنية ، وكذلك عند تسريحه منها .
و في حالة إلغاء الإفراج المشروط بناء على إقتراح منه ، يكلف بالقيام بالإجراءات اللازمة لإعادة المحكوم عليه إلى المؤسسة العقابية، وله في ذلك أن يستعين بالنيابة العامة ، التي لها في هذه الحالة أن تسخر القوة العمومية قصد الإستجابة إلى طلبه طبقا لنص المادة 191 من الأمر 72-02 .
ومن كل ما سبق بيانه ، يتبين أن السلطة الرقابية لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات متشعبة ، تمس كل جوانب إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي.
وذات السلطة، تسمح له بجمع أكبر قدر ممكن من المعلومات المفيدة حول أوضاع المحكوم عليهم            وأوضاع المؤسسات العقابية ، وكيفية تطبيق طرق العلاج العقابي ، تؤهله لأن يكون جديرا بإعطاء الرأي السليم للجهات المكلفة بإتخاذ القرار و إفادتها بالمقترحات كما تجعل منه جهة إستشارية في المسائل العقابية هذا فضلا على أنها تسهل من مهمته عندما يكون هو متخذ القرار.

المطلب الثاني: السلطة الإقتراحية و الإستشارية .
  تنبع هذه السلطة أساسا من الدور التنشيطي الذي يقوم به قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، و تتوقف فعاليته على فطنته و ذكائه , و يكون مدى هذه السلطة على مرحلتين : أولاهما إعطاء الرأي , و ثانيهما تقديم الإقتراحات.
01- إعطاء الرأي:
في الكثير من الحالات لا يرجع لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات إتخاذ القرار ، غير أن السلطة المتخذة للقرار تحتاج إلى رأي سديد تعتمد عليه في إتخاذ قرارها ، فلقد وردت حالات متفرقة في الأمر 72/02 ، فقد خولت المادة 69/02 لرئيس المؤسسة العقابية في حالة  الإستعجال وضع المسجون في عزلة ، ويعلم قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الذي يستطيع إبطال هذا الإجراء أو تأييده ، وهو ما تقضي به المادة 37 في الفقرة الثالثة من ذات الأمر. 
و في إطار إشرافه على لجنة الترتيب والتأديب ، فإنه يدلى  برأيه حول مدى جدوى إلحاق المساجين للعمل في إطار نظام البيئة المغلقة ، وهو ما ورد في محتوى المادة 113 من نفس الأمر .
وقد نصت المادة 154 أن طلبات تخصيص اليد العاملة العقابية للعمل في الورش الخارجية توجه إلى قاضي تطبيق العقوبات  للإدلاء برأيه فيها ، بعد التأشير عليها من طرف وزير العدل مسبقا .
و نظرا لكونه مساهما فعالا في الحياة الداخلية بالمؤسسة العقابية ، وإشرافه على بعض الأنشطة فهو يدلي برأيه بالنسبة لتنصيب أجهزة الراديو و التلفزيون داخل المؤسسة العقابية من قبل مديرها ، طبقا لنص المادة 102 من القرار رقم 25 المؤرخ فــــي 31/12/1989 المتضمن القانون الداخلي للمؤسسات العقابية ، و إذا كان قاضي تطبيق العقوبات يعطي رأيه حال إتخاذ بعض القرارات ، فإن المشرع قد فتح له المجال أيضا في تقديم إقتراحات تهدف إلى إعطاء السند ، بغية إتخاذ قرارات ترمي إلى تغيير أوضاع المحكوم عليهم.
02- تقديم الإقتراحات.
إن الحياة داخل المؤسسات العقابية تتسم بحركية دائمة و مستمرة ، مما يجعل وضع المحكوم عليهم يتغير بإستمرار، و تحتاج هذه التغيرات إلى إتخاذ قرارات ملائمة تساير تطور الوضع العلاجي للمحكوم عليهم , و إذا كان قاضي تطبيق العقوبات لا يرجع إليه الإختصاص في الكثير من هذه الحالات  ، إلا أن وضعيته تجعله في مركز مناسب لإقتراح إتخاذ بعض القرارات المهمة في حياة المحكوم عليه ، وتكون له بذلك المبادرة ، بحكم المعلومات المتجمعة لديه ، في السهر على تطبيق طرق العلاج العقابي ، وفي إطار عمله الإقتراحي ، يختص قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بإقتراح التحويل بالنسبة للمساجين الخطيرين على أمن المؤسسة العقابية ونظامها ، وذلك نحو مؤسسة تقويم مختصة ويقدم إقتراحه هذا إلى وزير العدل الذي يرجع له إتخاذ القرار النهائي ، وهو ماتقضي به المادة 70 من الأمر 72/02 ، وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن إقتراح التحويل يكون إذا تبين أن العقوبات المشار اليها في المادة 66 من نفس الأمر ،( وهي التوبيخ مع التقييد في الملف الشخصي ،  الإنذار ، تحديد حق المراسلة لمدة لاتتجاوز شهرين على الأكثر ، تحديد حق الزيارة لمدة لا تتجاوز شهرا على الأكثر ، الوضع في العزلة لمدة لا تتجاوز خمسة و أربعين يوما على الأكثر) ، أضحت عديمة الجدوى بسبب تصرفات المسجون .
ونستنتج من ذلك ، أن إقتراح تحويل المساجين إلى مؤسسات أخرى غالبا ما يكون ذو طابع عقابي ، لاسيما بالنسبة للمساجين المصنفين بالخطرين ، الذين تشكل تصرفاتهم خطرا على نظام المؤسسة العقابية وأمنها ، وهو ما يعلل مقترح التحويل الذي يحرره  قاضي تطبيق العقوبات إلى مؤسسة إعادة التأهيل أو إعادة التقويم ، حسب الحالة والخطورة الملاحظة.
وهو ما تضمنه القرار رقم 18 المؤرخ في 20/10/1997 المتضمن تنظيم إستخراج المساجين ونقلهم وتحويلهم ، و الإجراءات التي يجب إتخاذها في هذا الشأن ، كضرورة إرسال الملفات القضائية لكل مسجون يتم تحويله.
كما حدد نفس القرار طبيعة الأوامر التي يتم بموجبها تحويل المساجين ، والجهات التي يحول لديها المحكوم عليهم.
كما يرجع لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات تقديم الإقتراح الرامي إلى إفادة بعض المحكوم عليهم ، الذين يبدون إستعدادات بينة في إتباع طريق الصلاح ، من خلال تفانيهم في العمل في ظل البيئة المغلقة ، بأن يقترح على وزير العدل منحهم عطلا لا تتجاوز مدتها خمسة عشر يوما ، ذلك أنه يتابع عن قرب تطور سيرة المحكوم عليه ، وفي  السياق نفسه تنص المادة 118 من الأمر 72/02  ، أنه يمكن لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات بعد إستشارة لجنة الترتيب والتأديب في نفس المؤسسة ، أن يقترح على وزير العدل منح عطلة المكافأة للمحكوم عليهم الذين أحسنوا عملهم و إستقامت سيرتهم.
وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة لإقتراح إلحاق المحكوم عليهم بنظام الورش الخارجية ، بعدما كانوا في نظام البيئة المغلقة ، ويقصد بنظام الورش الخارجية إستخدام المحكوم عليهم ، في شكل جماعات  أو فرق تحت مراقبة إدارة السجون خارج المؤسسات ، لإنجاز أشغال ذات الصالح العام لحساب الإدارات أو الجماعات العمومية ،  ويؤذن بذلك من طرف وزير العدل بناء على إقتراح  قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، بعد أخذ رأي لجنة الترتيب والتأديب ، ويخضع إقتراح الوضع في الورشات الخارجية لشروط ومعايير واردة في الأمر 72/02 نذكر منها:
أ- الشروط العامة:
 - إستشارة لجنة الترتيب و التأديب .
 - مراعاة قواعد حفظ النظام و الأمن.
 - مراعاة قدرات وسلوكات وإمكانيات إعادة تربية المساجين المستخدمين ، وإعادة إدماجهم إجتماعيا.
 - مراعاة الضمانات التي يقدمها المساجين فيما يخص الأمن و النظام داخل المؤسسة .

الشروط اللصيقة بالوضعية الجزائية للمساجين .

- أن يكون المسجون من المحكوم عليهم نهائيا ، و الذين يقضون عقوبة سالبة للحرية لا تقل مدتها عن إثني عشر شهرا(12) ، مع ضرورة توافر الشروط المطلوبة للإستفادة من الإفراج المشروط ، و التي سبق ذكرها في المطلب الثاني من المبحث الأول من الفصل الأول.
أما في ما يتعلق بنظامي الحرية النصفية و البيئة المفتوحة ، فقد ورد في نص المادة 146 من الأمر 72/02 أن وزير العدل يقرر بناءا على إقتراح من قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، و بعد إستشارة لجنة الترتيب و التأديب المنصوص عليها في المادة 24  ، تعيين في إحدى الأنظمة المذكورة في الفصل الأول المتعلق بنظام الورش الخارجية في الحرية النصفية و البيئة المفتوحة من الباب الثالث المتعلق بالمؤسسات الأخرى الخاضعة للنظام التدريجي.
و يقصد بنظام الحرية النصفية إستخدام المحكوم عليهم خارج المؤسسة العقابية ، في كل نوع من الشغل أثناء النهار من غير مراقبة مستمرة من الإدارة ، و العودة إلى المؤسسة أثناء الليل ، و بدون إرتداء بذلة الحبس, وقد جاء في نص المادة 159 من الأمر 72-02 أنه يمكن أن يقبل في نظام الحرية النصفية :
 1- المحكوم عليهم الذين لا تزيد المدة الباقية لإنقضاء عقوبتهم إثنا عشر شهرا.                                           
 2- المحكوم عليهم الموستوفون لشروط الإستفادة من الإفراج المشروط. 
و يتخذ قرارالوضع في الحرية النصفية وزير العدل بعد إقتراح قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، و إستشارة لجنة الترتيب و التأديب.
وبخصوص نظام البيئة المفتوحة فإنه - كما سبق ذكره -  نظام و ميزة لا يستفيد منها إلا من تحسنت أحواله و إنتظم سلوكه في المؤسسات العقابية المغلقة ، و يجوز في كل وقت وضع المحكوم عليهم المبتدئين في مؤسسات البيئة المفتوحة ، وكذا باقي الأصناف الذين قضوا ثلاثة أرباع (3/4) العقوبات ، ولا يملك قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في مؤسسات البيئة المفتوحة أي سلطة للقرار ، فالقرارات في هذا المجال ترجع إلى وزير العدل بإقتراح منه بعد إستشارة لجنة الترتيب و التأديب طبعا , و هو ما تقضي به أحكام المادة 175 من الأمر72-02 ، و يحق له إقتراح تعديل إجراء الوضع  في مؤسسات البيئة المفتوحة ، أو إلغائه ، و بالتالي الرجوع إلى نظام البيئة المغلقة وهذا دائما بقرار من وزير العدل.
و من أهم المبادرات التي ترجع إلى قاضي تطبيق العقوبات تلك المتعلقة بإقتراح منح الإفراج المشروط لبعض فئات المحكوم عليهم إلى وزير العدل ، و في هذه الحالة يرفق إقتراحه بتقرير مسبب ، و يمكنه أن يقترح دائما على وزير العدل الرجوع على قرار المنح طبقا للمرسوم 72-37 المؤرخ في 10-02-1972 المتعلق بإجراءات تنفيذ المقررات الخاصة بالإفراج المشروط .
كما يمكن للمحكوم عليه طلب الإستفادة من الإفراج المشروط ،  ولمدير المؤسسة أن يقترحه أيضا طبقا لما نصت عليه المادة 181 من الأمر72/02 ، ويحدد في قرار منح الإفراج المشروط كيفيات تنفيذه والشروط التي يترتب عليها منح الإفراج المشروط أو التمسك به ،  وقد كانت هذه الشروط في كل مرة محل مذكرات صادرة عن وزارة العدل إلى النواب العامين تحث قضاة تطبيق العقوبات على إحترامها ،  عند اقتراح المحكوم عليهم للإستفادة من  الإفراج المشروط 1 .
وفي الأخير، نخلص إلى أن مجمل هذه الآراء والاقتراحات التي يدلي بها قاضي تطبيق العقوبات هي بمثابة إستطلاع رأي السلطة القضائية من قبل السلطة التنفيدية –وزيرالعدل - ويشكل شبه ضمانة بالنسبة للمحكوم عليه من جهة ، ويعطي وزنا لقراراتها من جهة أخرى باعتبارها صدرت بعد استطلاع رأي السلطة القضائية .
ويكشف تمتع قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بسلطتي الرقابة والإقتراح عن درجة مساهمة هذا القاضي في عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، ومع ذلك فإنه لا يعطي صورة حقيقية عن سلطته أو سلطاته الفعلية في إدارة هذه  
العملية و تسييرها ،و عليه فإن ما يمكن أن يكشف عن هده السلطة الفعلية  هو ما يملكه من سلطة تقريرية بانسبة لكل عناصر العملية العلاجية ، المادية منها و البشرية والتنظيمية خاصة.





ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1-/ راجع في هذا الصدد المذكرات الوزارية :
رقم 18/95 المؤرخة في 17/07/ 1995  ، بموضوع عناصر تقييم سلوك السجين وكيفية حساب مدة الإختبار .
رقم 18/96 المؤرخة في 21/01/1996  ، بموضوع متابعة الإفراج المشروط.
رقم 19/96 المؤرخة في21/01/1996  ، بموضوع الإفراج المشروط.             



المبحث الثالث:
سلطة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في الإشراف و التقرير.
لقد أمست السلطات التي يتمتع بها قاضي تطبيق العقوبات وسيلة حقيقية لإدارة العملية العلاجية ، و الأساس الذي يقوم عليه دوره في سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي, هذا الدور الذي يتأكد وجودا و عدما مع توافر هذه السلطات أو غيابها.
   وقد سبق التطرق في المبحث السابق ، إلى السلطتين الرقابية والإستشارية لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، وتأسيسا على التكامل والصلة الموجودة بين هاتين السلطتين و سلطاته في مجال الإشراف و التقرير ، سنحاول في هذا المبحث التعرض لهما ، عارضين في المطلب الأول سلطة الإشراف ، أما سلطته التقريرية فسنعرضها في المطلب الثاني.

 المطلب الأول: سـلـطة الإشراف.
لقد إتسم قانون تنظيم السجون و إعادة تربية المساجين  بطابع إنساني في كثير من الجوانب ،  وذلك على غرار التشريعات الأخرى ، تماشيا مع مستجدات علمي الأجرام و العقاب ، و تحقيقا للأهداف المتوخاة من وراء العقاب ، و المتمثلة في معالجة الإنحراف و التربية والتأهيل لإعادة إدماج المحكوم عليهم في المجتمع  وهذا بتحسين ظروف الحبس ، بقطع النظر عن الدوافع التي أدت بالمحبوس إلى إقتراف جرمه ، ولاشك في أن كل ذلك يحتاج إلى من يحرك  دوالبه ،  فكان من المنطقي إسناد مهمة الإشراف على هذه النشاطات إلى قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، فهو الذي يشرف على لجنة الترتيب و التأديب بإعتباره رئيسها ،  و هو الذي يشرف كذلك على إجتماع مركز المراقبة و التوجيه للتحقيق  ، علاوة على إشرافه ( و متابعته مع السلطات المحلية المختصة ) على مراقبة مدى حسن تنفيذ الاتفاقيات الموقعة ما بين وزارة العدل ، و قطاعات الصحة والشؤون الدينية ، و التكوين المهني ، و التربية الوطنية ، و المتعلقة بتنظيم نشاطات تربوية و تهذيبية لفائدة المساجين ، وهذا ما سنراه  من خلال النقاط التالية:
-1- الإشراف على لجنة الترتيب و التأديب.
تنص المادة 24 من قانون تنظيم السجون و إعادة تربية المساجين على أنه « يتم توزيع و ترتيب المساجين في المؤسسات حسب وضعيتهم الجزائية و خطورة الجرم الذي حبسوا من أجله و سنــهم وشخصيتهم ، و حسب قدرة تحسين حالاتهم. و يمكن لأجل ذلك أن تستحدث لدى المؤسسات لجنة الترتيب و التأديب يحدد تشكيلتها و إختصاصاتها بقرار من وزير العدل »
كما تنص المادة 02 من القرار الوزاري المؤرخ في 23-02-1972 المتعلق بضبط تشكيلة لجنة الترتيب و التأديب في مؤسسات السجون و إختصاصاتها ، على أن قاضي تطبيق العقوبات يرأس هاته اللجنة.
و من خلال هذه النصوص ، يتضح لنا أن لجنة الترتيب و التأديب جاءت لسد الفراغ التشريعي الملاحظ فيما يخص التعاون المباشر بين قاضي تطبيق العقوبات و مدير المؤسسة العقابية.
يقوم نظام لجنة الترتيب و التأديب على أساس مبدأ العمل الإجتماعي ، الذي يهدف إلى معرفة شخصية المحكوم عليه ، كون ذلك يعد من الأسس التي يقوم عليها العلاج العقابي .
 أما فيما يخص صلاحياتها في عملية إعادة  التأهيل الإجتماعي الواردة في نص المواد من 02 إلى 06 من نفس القرار ،  فإنها تكمن في تفريد طرق العلاج العقابي ، فتسهر على تطبيق تعليمات مراكز المراقبــة  والتوجيه  ، و تقوم بترتيب المساجين عند وصولهم  للمؤسسة ، و يمكن لها تعديل النظام المطبق عليهم خلال حبسهم ببيئة مغلقة ، كما أنها تنظم العمل الخاص بإعادة تربية المساجين ، و تعد برامج محو الأمية و التدريس و التكوين المهني.
وهي مكلفة كذلك بتحديد طرق العمل للمحكوم عليهم داخل مؤسسات السجون و السهر على تطبيقها ، علاوة على ذلك ، فهي تضطلع بصلاحيات إستشارية ، حول دخول  المساجين في الأنظمة الخاصة بالحرية النصفية و الورش الخارجية و نظام البيئة المفتوحة ، وتحويل المحكوم عليهم من نظام إلى آخر  .
و تتشكل هذه اللجنة ، حسب ما ورد في نص المادة 02  من القرار السابق الذكر من:
- قاضي تطبيق العقوبات رئيسا.
- مدير المؤسسة .
- أطباء المؤسسة .
- رؤساء الحراسة.
 - رؤساء الحراسة المساعدين .
- مربي أو مساعدة إجتماعية ، وعند الإقتضاء أخصائيون في علم النفس يعينهم رئيس اللجنة.
- ممثل عن مديرية التربية.
- ممثل عن مفتش العمل .
- ممثل عن مفتش الشؤون الدينية .
و هي متواجدة لدى نوعين فقط من المؤسسات العقابية ، مؤسسات إعادة التربية و مؤسسات إعادة التأهيل فهي لا توجد إلا لدى ستة عشر مؤسسة من مجموع إثنين و ستين مؤسسة عقابية.
و تجدر الإشارة ، إلى أن لجنة الترتيب و التأديب تجتمع مرة في كل شهر على الأقل بناءا على إستدعاء من رئيسها ، و يمكن أن تجتمع بناءا على  إقتراح من مدير المؤسسة بعد موافقة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات     و تدون إجتماعاتها في محضر يرسل إلى مديرية تطبيق العقوبات و إعادة التربية .
كما لا يفوتنا أن نذكر ، بأن اللجنة عندما تدرس طلبات المحكوم عليهم تخرج برأي ، سواء بالموافقة أو بالرفض ، وذلك بعد الإطلاع على أوراق الملف المرفق و مناقشات أعضاء اللجنة ، الذين حضروا الإجتماع. 
ومن خلال ما سبق ، يتضح لنا جليا أن قاضي تطبيق العقوبات و إن كان يشرف على إجتماعات اللجنة بصفته رئيسا لها ، فإنه لا يتمتع بصلاحيات تقرير الأنظمة العلاجية  .
2 - الإشراف  على إجتماع مركز المراقبة و التوجيه.
إن ملاحظة المحكوم عليه يجب أن تهدف إلى دراسة الفرد و تأهيله إجتماعيا ، وبالتالي إلى تكييف تدابير الدفاع الإجتماعي تكييفا يجعلها ملائمة له ، وهذا  ما ذهب إليه المشرع الجزائري من خلال نص المادة 06 من الأمر 72/02 حيث نصت على أنه (( ترمي المراقبة إلى تحديد أسباب الإجرام  عند المحكوم علــيه  وإلى معرفة شخصيته و أهليته و مستواه الذهني و الأخلاقي و المهني ، و تمكن المراقبة من توجيهه نحو مؤسسة ملائمة و فقا لمبدأ شخصية العقوبة.....))
و تجسيدا للمادة 06  السابقة الذكر ، تم إنشاء مركز وطني للمراقبة (على مستوى مؤسسة إعادة التربية بالحراش) و مركزين جهويين بمؤسستي إعادة التربية لكل من مدينتي قسنطينة ووهران  ( اللذان لم يظهرا إلى الوجود لحد الساعة)، وكذا ترك إمكانية إنشاء ملاحق لهذه المراكز عند الضرورة لوزير العدل ، وتعتبر هذه المراكز كأجهزة مساعدة ومكملة لعمل قاضي تطبيق العقوبات.
ويوضع مركز المراقبة والتوجيه تحت سلطة مدير المؤسسة العقابية المتواجد فيها ، ويضم المركز كما نصت عليه المادة 04  ومايليها من المرسوم رقم 72/36 المؤرخ في 10/02/1972 و المتعلق بمراقبة المساجين وتوجيههم : 
- أطباء في علم النفس – مربون - مساعدات إجتماعيات يعينون بقرار وزاري مشترك ، كما أن المركز مزود بالتجهيزات الخاصة بالدراسات والأبحاث البيولوجية والنفسانية والإجتماعية.
و يستقبل المركز- بغرض المراقبة -  المحكوم عليهم  بعقوبة تزيد عن ثمانية عشر شهرا، بالإضافة إلى العائدين  ، وذلك بموجب مقرر من وزير العدل . 
 و طبقا لنفس الإجراء يمكن للمركز أن يستقبل المحكوم عليهم الذين أقترحوا للإستفادة من أنظمة الحرية النصفية ، البيئة المفتوحة و الإفراج المشروط ، كما أنه يستقبل المتهمين بغرض إخضاعهم للمراقبة طبقا لنص المادة 68 من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية ، وذلك لمدة  لا تتجاوز عشرين يوما بطلب من قاضي التحقيق و بموافقة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات.
يخضع الملحقون بالمركز إلى فحوصات و إختبارات نفسية و أخرى تقنية ، و ذلك إعتمـــادا على الملــــــف  الشخصي للمحكوم عليه الذي يعد  لهذا الغرض وهو يحتوي على:
    -  نسخة من صحيفة السوابق القضائية
   - خلاصة الحكم القاضي بالعقوبة التي سجن لأجلها.
- بطاقة وضعه أثناء تنفيذ العقوبة و المعلومات الخاصة بسلوكه في السجن ، التي يضعها مدير المؤسسة          
    العقابية التي يقضي فيها المسجون عقوبته.
   - ملف طبي حول الوضعية الصحية للمحكوم عليه  .
كما يمكن للمركز أن يطلب من ممثل النيابة العامة ، إعطاء  توضيحات وجيزة حول الأفعال التي أدت إلى طلب العقوبة ، و يحدد مدير المركز تاريخ الإجتماع الذي يترأسه قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، حيث تدرس حالات المحكوم عليهم ، و يعطى الرأي حول مستقبلهم ، وينبغي على مستخدمي المراقبة أن يحرروا تقريرا يتعلق بسلوك المساجين بعد قبولهم في المركز ، و هذا بأربعة وعشرين ساعة قبل إفتتاح الإجتماع
وخلال نفس المهلة  تقدم المساعدات الإجتماعيات تقريرا يتعلق بالوسط العائلي و المهني و الإجتماعي للمحكوم عليه ، مع إبراز الأسباب التي تكون قد أدت به إلى الجنوحية.
يهدف إجتماع التحقيق إلى تحديد درجة جنوحية المسجون و أسبابها على ضوء معطيات و نتائج المراقبة ، و كذلك تحديد مدى إستعداده و تقبله لتطبيق إحدى طرق العلاج العقابي المناسب لشخصيته ، و قدرته على العمل .
تصاغ نتائج عملية الملاحظة في شكل إقتراحات يقدمها قاضي تطبيق العقوبات إلى وزير العدل ، الذي يحولها إلى قرارات توجيهية.
 -3-  الإشراف و المتابعة على مدى حسن تنفيذ الإتفاقيات.
في إطار سعيها  لتحسين تسيير النشاطات التأهيلية و التربوية و الترفيهية للمحكوم عليهم، أبرمت وزارة العدل جملة من الإتفاقيات مع الوزارات ذات الصلة قصد التكفل بالمساجين ، سواء داخل المؤسسات العقابية أو خارجها.
و في هذا الإطار ، أسند لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات دور الإشراف و المتابعة مع السلطات المحلية المخـــتصة 
على مراقبة حسن  تنفيذ هذه الإتفاقيات التي نذكر منها : تلك المبرمة مع وزارة الشبيبة و الرياضة ،  وزارة الصحة و السكان  و كذا وزارة الحماية الإجتماعية  و التكوين المهني  ، و أخيرا وزارة الشؤون الدينية.
3-1- الإتفاقية المبرمة بين وزارة العدل و وزارة الشبيبة و الرياضة بتاريخ03/05/1985:
تتعلق هذه الإتفاقية  بشــــروط و كيفيات تنظيم التربية البدنية و الرياضية و نشاطات الترفيه التربوية داخل المؤسسات العقابية ،  وقد نصت المادة 12 منها على أنه بغرض متابعة تنفيذ الإتفاقية ، أحدثت لجنة وزارية مشتركة بين كل من الوزارتين يرأسها مدير تطبيق العقوبات و إعادة التربية ، و لجنة محلية يترأسها قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، تجتمع بناءا على إستدعاء رئيسها أربع مرات في السنة ، حيث يضبط هذا الأخير جدول أعمال الإجتماع و يحرر عقبها محاضر تثبت ذلك ، ترسل خلال ثمانية أيام من تاريخ الإجتماع إلى رئيس اللجنة الوزارية  المشتركة  رفقة الحصيلة السنوية .
وبناءا على هذه الاتفاقية ، يعين مسؤول الشبيبة والرياضة بالولاية التي تقع بها المؤسسة العقابية ، تـقـنـيـيـن يقومون بتأطير هذه النشاطات طبقا للإحتياجات المحددة بصفة مشتركة من طرف النائب العام من جهة ،  ومسؤول الشبيبة والرياضة لنفس الولاية من جهة أخرى ، حيث يكون هؤلاء التقنيين تحت سلطة مدير المؤسسة العقابية التي عينوا بها  ، وهم مطالبون بإحترام النصوص المتعلقة بتنظيم  وتسيير هذه المؤسسات .
3-2-الإتفاقية المبرمة بين وزارة العدل و وزارة الصحة والسكان بتاريخ 13/05/1997:
تتعلق هذه الإتفاقية بالتغطية الصحية للمساجين  بالمؤسسات العقابية التابعة لوزارة العدل ، وفي الهياكل الصحية العمومية  التابعة لوزارة الصحة والسكان ، حيث نصت المادة 15 منها على إنشاء لجنة محلية تكلف بتقويم مدى تطبيق هذه الإتفاقية ومتابعة تنفيذها ، والتي تجتمع تحت رئاسة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في دورة عادية كل ثلاثة أشهر،  وفي دورة غير عادية كلما دعت الضرورة لذلك .
تعد اللجنة تقارير التقويم والمتابعة وترسلها إلى  كل من وزير العدل  و وزير الصحة و ممثل اللجنة الوزارية المشتركة المكلفة بتقويم نشاطات اللجان المحلية.
تجتمع اللجنة الوزارية المشتركة طبقا للمادة 17 من الإتفاقية مرة واحدة في السنة  .
وتجسيدا لهذه الإتفاقية ،  ينبغي على طبيب المؤسسة العقابية أن يمسك ملف طبيا لكل مسجون مريض يدون  فيه كل الملاحظات الطبية طوال فترة إقامته بالمؤسسة ، علاوة على فصل المساجين المصابين بالأمراض المعدية عن بعضهم البعض ،  وإخبار رئيس المؤسسة العقابية بتشخيص أي مرض معـد ، وكذا التصريح إلى مصلحة علم الأوبئة  والطب الوقائي بالقطاع الصحي المعني  بالأمراض ذات التصريح الإجباري .
ولأجل ضمان تنفيذ هذه الإتفاقية ، أصدرت وزارة العدل مذكرات وتعليمات وزارية في هذا الشأن للنواب العامين نذكر منها : 
- المذكرة رقم 256/96 المؤرخة في 18/08/1996 و المتعلقة بالتكفل الصحي  للمسجونات الحوامل  الموجودات بالمؤسسات العقابية التابعة لدائرة إختصاص المجالس القضائية ، وذلك من خلال تكليف أطباء المؤسسات بالمتابعة الصحية الدورية لهن.
- التعليمة الوزارية رقم 77/96 المؤرخة في 24/03/1996 الموجهة للنواب العامين ، قضاة تطبيق العقوبات ، مدراء المؤسسات العقابية ، و أطباء هذه المؤسسات كل في مجال إختصاصه ، تطالبهم بالحد من طلبات التحويل قصد العلاج  ، وخاصة إذا كانت المؤسسة العقابية تتوفر على الإمكانيات البشرية والمادية للتغطية الصحية للمساجين.
3-3- الإتفاقية المبرمة بين وزارة العدل و وزارة العمل والحماية الإجتماعية والتكوين المهني بتاريخ 17/11/1997 :
تهدف هذه الإتفاقية إلى تنظيم  فروع التكوين المهني ، بمشاركة المؤسسات العقابية التابعة لوزارة العدل  ومراكز التكوين المهني التابعة لوزارة العمل والحماية الإجتماعية ، وذلك بوضع برنامج سنوي لصالح المساجين ، بالإتفاق مع السلطات المحلية المختصة  المتمثلة في مدير مركز التكوين المهني تحت إشراف مدير التشغيل والتكوين المهني من جهة ،  ومن جهة أخرى مدير المؤسسة العقابية تحت إشراف قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، حيث يقوم  أساتذة التكوين المهني الموضوعين تحت تصرف قطاع العدالة من طرف قطاع التكوين المهني  بالتأطير  البيداغوجي للفروع المفتوحة بالمؤسسات .
و تناط متابعة البرنامج المسطر هذا ،  لمدير المؤسسة العقابية  و لممثل مصالح التكوين المهني للولاية ، وهذا تحت إشراف قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، و على هذا الأخير تقديم تقرير فصلي لدراسة وضبط  وتقييم مسار التكوين المهني بالمؤسسة العقابية ، وترسل نسختين من محاضرها إلى كل من مدير إدارة السجون  ورئيس مصلحة التكوين المهني للولاية في أجل أقصاه شهرا  طبقا لنص المادة 15 من الإتفاقية .
3-4- الإتفاقية المبرمة بين وزارة العدل و وزارة  الشؤون الدينية بتاريخ 21/12/1997:
تتعلق هذه الإتفاقية بتنظيم التربية الدينية لصالح المساجين داخل المؤسسات العقابية ، حيث يقوم كل من ناظر الشؤون الدينية الذي توجد بدائرة إختصاصه المؤسسة العقابية وقاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، بتحضير البرنامج الدراسي إنطلاقا من البرنامج المعد  من طرف اللجنة الوزارية المشتركة .
 وعلى هذا ، تتولى نظارة الشؤون الدينية توفير العدد اللازم  من موظفي السلك الديني في حدود الإمكانيات المتاحة طبعا ، والذين يقومون بمهام تحفيظ القرآن الكريم للمساجين وتلقينهم القيم الإسلامية ، وتقديم دروس لأجل محو الأمية ، وتدعيم مكتبات المؤسسات العقابية بالكتب الدينية والمصاحف .
في حين تتكفل الجهة القضائية المختصة إقليميا  بتوفير الأمن لرجال السلك الديني ، وكذا توفير الكتب والمراجع المقررة .
ومن خلال المادة 13 من الإتفاقية ،  يتبين أن لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات رفقة ناظر الشؤون الدينية ، ومفتش التعليم القرآني، وكذا مفتش التعليم المسجدي ، مهمة الإشراف على مراقبة تطبيق البرنامج المقرر ، وذلك من خلال الزيارات التفقدية التي يقوم بها للمصالح المختصة للمؤسسة العقابية .
 من خلال ما تقدم ، يتبين لنا جليا دور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في الإشراف على حسن تنفيذ الإتفاقيات المبرمة  بين وزارة العدل والقطاعات الأخرى 

المطلب الثاني :السلطة التقريرية لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات .

إن معرفة ما يتمتع به قاضي تطبيق العقوبات من سلطة تقريرية ، يعد من أهم المؤشرات التي تكشف عن مركزه و دوره في مرحلة تطبيق العقوبة ، ثم إن تمتعه بإمكانية إبداء الرأي ، وممارسة الرقابة يبقى بدون جدوى إذا لم يتبع بسلطة تقريرية حقيقية ، هذه المسألة بالرغــــم من تشعبها إستحوذت على إهتمـام الفكــــر 
العقابي ، الذي أبدى فيها إتجاهات متباينة 1 ، أبرزها  الإتجاه الذي يخول لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات سلطة تقريرية ، وإذا أردنا البحث عن هذه السلطة في التشريع الجزائري ، يصعب أن نجد لها مجال ممارسة واضحة وذات أهمية في مختلف الميادين التي تهم إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي للمحكوم عليه 2.
ومع ذلك يمكن أن نكشف عن مدى هذه السلطة من خلال المجالات الآتية:
1- بالنسبة لمجال الحياة الداخلية للمؤسسة.
إذا ما نظرنا إلى واقع المؤسسات و طبيعة العقوبات المحكوم بها ، نجد أنه ولإعتبارات مختلفة ، يتم أساسا الإلتجاء إلى الوسط المغلق ، ومنه قلة الإلتجاء إلى الوسط المفتوح ، وهنا تظهر إدارة وتسيير  المؤسسات العقابية كعــملية فائقة الأهمية ، سواء من حيث حجم المسؤولية الملقاة على عاتق مدير المؤسسة العقابية أو من حيث ما لهذا الجانب الإداري والتسييري من أثار على سير عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، و من أجل هذه الأخيرة ، نجد أن قاضي تطبيق العقوبات من المفروض أن يساهم فعليا في الحياة الداخلية للمؤسسة العقابية ، إلا أنه لم يحض بمثل هذا الدور في ظل قانون تنظيم السجون و إعادة تربية المساجين ، الذي أسند كل الإختصاصات المتعلقة بهذا المجال إلى مدير المؤسسة ، بهذا فصل و فرق ما بين الوظيفة العلاجية والوظيفة التسييرية 3 ، لكن بالرغم من ذلك يمكن أن نعثر على بعض الأحكام التي تتجلى من خلالها مساهمة هذا القاضي في مجال الحياة الداخلية للمؤسسة ، حتى وإن كانت هذه المساهمة ضئيلة جدا وبعيدة عما توحي به المادة السابعة من الأمر 72/02 ، ويمكن تلخيص هذه المظاهر فيما يلي:
1-1- منح رخص إستثنائية لزيارة المساجين ، حيث جاء في المادة 46 الفقرة الثالثة من قانون تنظيم السجون و إعادة تربية المساجين أنه يمكن بكيفية إستثنائية و لأسباب مقبولة شرعا أن يزار المسجون من 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1-/-حيث يذهب جانب من الفقه إلى ضرورة توزيع التنفيذ بين جهة الإدارة وقاضي تطبيق العقوبات،وهناك من يرى بأن إدارة المؤسسة العقابية يجب أن تعود إلى القضاء ، ويشترط البعض ضرورة تمسك القضاء بسلطة القرار في كل ما يمس المركز القانوني للمحكوم عليهم تشديدا وتيسيرا.
2-/ -طاشور عبد الحفيظ،المرجع السابق، ص: 137. 
3-/ وقد أتى الأمر 72/02 خاليا من أي إشارة للوظيفة التسييرية .
طرف أشخاص آخرين غير أهله و أقاربه بعد ترخيص من قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، و عليه فإن لهذا الأخير الحق في منح رخص إستثنائية لزيارة المساجين من طرف الأشخاص المذكورين في المادتين 45 1  و 46 فقرة 01و 02 2 وذلك لأسباب معقولة شرعا يعود تقديرها لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات.
1-2- تعيين المساعدات الإجتماعيات داخل المؤسسات العقابية الواقعة في دائرة إختصاصه ، طبقا لمقتضيات المواد من 85 إ لى95 من الأمر 72/02 .
1-3- منع قراءة جريدة أو مجلة من قبل المحكوم عليهم لمدة محددة بدافع حفظ النظام أو تأجيل توزيعها لنفس السبب ، و هو ما أشارت إليه المادة الثالثة من قرار وزير العدل المتعلق بتحديد قائمة الجرائد.
 1-4- الترخيص لمدير المؤسسة بسحب الفوائد المترتبة عن إيداع أموال المساجين بحساب بريدي أو بنكي  من أجل إستعمالها لأغراض المساعدة الإجتماعية ، طبقا للمادة 09/2 من قرار وزير العدل المتعلق بالمحافظة على أموال المساجين المودعة بكتابة ضبط المؤسسة العقابية التابعة لوزارة العدل و الصادر بتاريخ23/02/1972 .
1-5- منح ترخيصات للمحكوم عليهم بمتابعة دراسات أخرى غير المقررة بالمؤسسة ، و لهذا الغرض يمكن للمساجين و على حسابهم الخاص تلقي دروسا بالمراسلة ، منظمة من طرف مصالح التربية الوطنية أو من أجل تكوينهم المهني .
1-6- منع المحكوم عليهم من مشاهدة بعض البرامج التلفزيونية لأسباب تتعلق بإعادة التربية ، و هو ما نصت عليه المادة الثالثة من قرار وزير العدل المتعلق ببث برامج التلفزيون .

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1-/ الأشخاص المذكورين في المادة 45 من الأمر 72/02 هم :والدي المسجون ، زوجه ، أجداده وذريته ،إخوانه وأخواته.
2-/ الأشخاص المذكورين في المادة 46/01 و02، من ذات الأمر هم: والدي زوجه ، إخوة  و أخوات زوجه والوصي عليه أو المتصرف في أمواله.
2 - بالنسبة لمجال ممارسة السلطة التأديبية:
إن النظام الداخلي للمؤسسة العقابية يستوجب الإحترام من قبل كل المحكوم عليهم ، وهو ما يعكس أحد 
جوانب الحياة الداخلية للمؤسسة ،  و مخالفة قواعده تعرض المخالف للجزاءات التأديبية المذكورة في المادة 66 من الأمر 72/02 ، و لا يملك قاضي تطبيق العقوبات إلا حق توقيع عقوبة العزل ، حيث أن المشرع قد خص مدير المؤسسة العقابية بتوقيع كل الجزاءات التأديبية ، عدا وضع المساجين الخطيرين في العزلة .
-- فيما يخص وضع المساجين الخطرين في عزلة:  تنص المادة 37 من الأمر72/02 على أنه " يوضع المحكوم عليهم المتصفون بالخطورة و المسجونون المتمردون في عزلة ، وفي هاته الحالة يتخذ قاضي تطبيق الأحكام الجزائية مقرر الوضع في العزلة و يحدد مدتها ".
إذن ،  فقاضي تطبيق العقوبات حسب نص هذه المادة ، يتخذ قرار الوضع في العزلة و هو الذي يحدد مدتـه أو يلغيه ، أما في حالة الإستعجال  فيمكن لمدير المؤسسة العقابية وضع المسجون في عزلة ، ولكن يجب عليه في أقرب وقت طلب رأي قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، الذي له أن يبطل الإجراء أو يؤيده مع تحديد مدته حسب نفس المادة.
وتجدر بنا الإشارة ، إلى أن الوضع في العزلة لا يمكن تطبيقه إلا بعد إستشارة طبيب المؤسسة ما عدا في حالة الإستعجال عملا بنص المادة 67 من الأمر 72/02 .
وإجراء الوضع في العزلة ، طبق بكثرة في المرحلة التي عرفت فيها الجزائر الأعمال الإرهابية ، حيث كان الإرهابيون المحكوم عليهم يوضعون في العزلة و يفصلون عن باقي المحكوم عليهم ، و ذلك لتفادي أي إحتكاك غير مرغوب فيه بين المساجين ، وما يعزز هذا الطرح هو المذكرة الوزارية رقم96/140 المؤرخة في 21 مايو 1996 و المتعلقة بالفصل بين المساجين المتورطين في أعمال الإرهاب الصادرة إلى النواب الـعامـــــين .
إذن ،  فمساهمة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في ممارسة السلطة التأديبية داخل المؤسسة العقابية تكاد لا تذكر ، بحيث أنه لا يملك حتى حق إعطاء تعليمات للجهة الإدارية في هذا المجال ، أو إمكانية ممارسة رقابة لاحقة
مع إمكانية التعــديـــل.
 وبذلك ،  فالمشرع الجزائري لم يسلك مسلك العديد من التشريعات المقارنة ، التي أسندت لقضاء التطبيق سلطات واسعة في المجال التأديبي 1  .
وإذا كان قاضي تطبيق العقوبات لا يتمتع بسلطة تقريرية تستحق الذكر في مجال الجزاءات التأديبية ، فما هو الأمر بالنسبة للسلطة التقريرية في مجال منح الأنظمة العلاجية ؟ التي تشكل أو من المفروض أن تشكل حجر الأساس في وظيفة هذا القاضي ،  وتبرز دوره الحقيقي في سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي.
3- بالنسبة لمجال تقرير الأنظمة العلاجية:
يسعى قاضي تطبيق العقوبات جاهدا خلال تطبيق العقوبة ، إلى تشخيصها و تقرير أنواع العلاج ومراقبة شروط تطبيقها ،  طبقا لنص المادة السابعة من قانون تنظيم السجون و إعادة تربية المساجين ،  مما يوحي لنا بتمتعه بسلطة تقريرية واسعة في مجالي منح الأنظمة العلاجية وتقريرها ، وكذا تقرير التدرج فيها أو تعديلها .
إلا أن تجنب التسرع في إعطاء حكم يخص هذا المجال ،  يدفعنا إلى تسليط نظرة تحليلية ووصفية حول ما 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1-/-نجد في هذا الإطار أن قاضي الإشراف الإيطالي يستطيع توقيع جزاءات تأديبية بناءا على إقتراح الإدارة وذلك بموجب نصوص المواد52،53،227،230،231،233 من قانون العقوبات الإيطالي ، بينما يتمتع القاضي العقابي في النظام البولوني بسلطة مراجعة كافة الجزاءات التأديبية التي يتخذها مدير المؤسسة ، إذ يمارس هذا القاضي سلطة رقابية عامة على القرارات التأديبية ، فبإمكانه أن يلغيها أو يعدلها ، إذا تبين له أنها غير مطابقة للقانون أو لمبادئ السياسة العقابية  ، وهذا عبارة عن معيار عام وشامل ، ويقترب مسلك المشرع الجزائري من مسلك المشرع الفرنسي – أنظر في ذلك المادتين 249   و 250 من المرسوم رقم75/402 الصادر بتاريــخ 23ماي 1975.
ويذهب جانب من الفقه الفرنسي إلى الإعتراف لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات بسلطة ممارسة رقابة عامة على توقيع الجزاءات التأديبية ، وذلك بحكم ما لديها من علاقة بعملية العلاج العقابي ، كما يذهب البعض إلى ضرورة إسناد توقيع الجزاءات التأديبية إلى قضاء الحكم ، وإن كان  هذا الإتجاه قد أخلط بين مفهومي الجزاء التأديبي و الجزاء الجنائي .
يملكه من سلطة تقريرية ، من خلال إستقصاء النصوص القانونية والأعراف الراسخة في العمل العقابي ، ويمارس قاضي تطبيق العقوبات هذه السلطة إما بصفة منفردة أو في إطار لجنة الترتيب و التأديب ، و في الحالتين يكون بصدد تقرير الأنظمة العلاجية قصد تحقيق إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي. 
3-1-سلطة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات كهيئة مستقلة:
نلاحظ في هذا المجال ،  أن المشرع لم يخص قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بأية سلطة تقريرية ، حارما إياه من إمكانية إتخاذ أية مبادرة تتعلق بتقرير الأنظمة العلاجية ، أو إلغائها ، أو تعديلها ، لكنه بالمقابل خص وزير العدل بصفة حصرية بكل السلطات التقريرية المتعلقة بمنح أو إلغاء أو تعديل الأنظمة العلاجية .
 هذا التجريد من السلطة التقريرية ،  يمكن أن نفسره على أساس الحذر ، ذلك أنه أمام حداثة المؤسسة فضل المشرع ، حفاظا على إستقرار الأوضاع في العمل القضائي وخاصة المحافظة على هيبة الأحكام القضائية ، عدم منح هذا القاضي بصفة سريعة ومفاجئة سلطة تقريرية يمكن أن تقوده إلى التعسف في حالة سوء إستعمالها .
وإذا كان هذا القاضي لا يتمتع بسلطة تقريرية بصفة فردية ، ربما نجده يتمتع بها في إطار لجنة الترتيب والتأديب ، حيث يكون محاطا بأشخاص يتمتعون بخبرة ولهم دراية بالمسائل العقابية ، مما يخفف إلى حد ما من عاملي الحذر و نقص خبرة قضـاة تطبــيـق العقوبات ، حتى وإن كانت مثل هذه اللجان غير متوفرة لدى كل المؤسسات العقابية.
3-2- سلطة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في إطار لجنة الترتيب و التأديب :
تشكل هذه اللجنة إطارا مناسبا للعمل الجماعي في مجال إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ،  حسب قرار وزير العدل المتضمن تشكيل هذه اللجان ، ولها أن تلتجئ إلى إستشارة كل شخص مختص ليزودها بآراء ذات فائدة لمعرفة شخصية الجانحين قصد إعادة تأهيلهم إجتماعيا .
إن هذه اللجنة ، خاصة بالنسبة إلى تشكيلها المتعدد، كما سبق ذكره في المطلب الثاني من المبحث الثالث في الفصل الأول ، تستحق كل الثقة للقيام بعمل فعال ، خاصة في مجال إتخاذ القرارات الهامة الرامية إلى تقرير الأنظمة العلاجية ، إلا أنها وإن كانت تختص بالترتيب وتغيير النظام المطبق في ظل نظام البيئة المغلقة ،  حسب المادة 35 من قرار وزير العدل المتعلق بتشكيل وتحديد إختصاصات هذه اللجان ،  وتساهم في وضع برامج إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي مثل برامج محو الأمية أو التعليم  أو التكوين المهني ، وإعداد طرق العمل داخل المؤسسات العقابية طبقا للمادة الرابعة من نفس القرار .
فبالرغم من ذلك ،  لا يمكن إعتبار هذه الإختصاصات بمثابة سلطة تقريرية ، ولا علاقة لها بتقرير طرق العلاج العقابي ، لا بالمنح ولا بالتعديل ولا بالإلغاء ، إذ يكتفي فقط بإبداء الرأي عندما يقدم قاضي تطبيق العقوبات إقتراحاته بمنح هذه الأنظمة إلى وزير العدل ، عملا بالمادتين 06 و07 من نفس القرار.
وعليه  ، فإن إختصاصات هذه اللجنة لا تكشف عن تمتع قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بسلطة تقريرية في مجال تقرير طرق العلاج العقابي ، بصفته رئيسا لها ، هذا فضلا على أن عمل هذه اللجان مقيد بالنص القانوني إضافة إلى ضرورة إلتزامها بتعليمات مراكز المراقبة والتوجيه  .
 وإذا ما علمنا أن هذه المراكز لا وجود لها في الواقع العملي ، إلا على مستوى مؤسسة إعادة التربية بالحراش  ،  فإن عملها يبقى محدودا في غياب هذه التعليمات.
من خلال ما تعرضنا إليه ،  يمكن القول بأن قاضي تطبيق العقوبات لا يملك من السلطات ضمن العملية العلاجية ما يكفيه ويتناسب ومهمته في عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، و يتناسب ووظيفته الإصلاحية وأن القسط الضئيل الذي يتوفر عليه من سلطة ، يمارسه أساسا داخل لجنة الترتيب والتأديب ، بالنسبة لنظامي البيئة المغلقة والبيئة المفتوحة.
هذا الوضع ،  يجعلنا نستنتج وجود قيود تحول دون تمتع هذا القاضي بسلطة فعلية و كافية في مجال سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، لذا سنحاول من خلال الفصل الثاني الكشف عنها و تحديد طبيعتها .







إن قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في تشريعنا ، لا يتمتع من الناحية العملية  بسلطات واسعة  في مجال إعادة  التأهيل الإجتماعي بصفة عامة ، و القسط الضئيل الذي يملكه من سلطات ، بعيد كل البعد عما يوحي  به نص  المادة 07 من الأمر 72/02 و كذا  ديباجته ، و ما تستوجبه  مبادئ  التدخل القضائي  في مرحلة  التنفيذ .
إن عدم تمتع هذا القاضي  بصلاحيات واسعة ، يكمن في  الأصل  في تعدد الأطراف  المساهمة في إعادة التأهــيل الإجتماعي إلى جانبه  طبقا  للصلاحيات التي خولها لها القانون ، حيث أنه يخضع على هذا النحو لنوع مـن السلطة  السلمية و هذا ما أدى بنا إلى  تسميتها بالقيود ، ذلك أنها  لا  تخول  له في كثير  من الحالات سلطة التقريـر  بإعتبار أن  العملية العلاجية تتطلب  سرعة و مرونة في إتخاذ القرار  و هو ما لا يتماشى مع وضعه الحالي .
و على ذلك ، عرضنا في المبحث الأول مختلف هذه القيود التي نظمتها نصوص قانونية  و تنوعت بين الأشخاص والهيئات  و كذا طرق العلاج الممكنة، كما أن الجانب التطبيقي لعملية إعادة التأهيل أفرز هو الآخر قيودا من نـوع خاص  شلت حركته و هي أساسا  نقص الإمكانيات البشرية و المادية في قطاع السجون بصفة عامة و كذا  المنظور الذي يرى منه قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في الوسط الإجتماعـــي       و القضائي و ذلك  ما  سنحاول  التطرق إليه في المبحث الثاني .
إن  السياسية العقابية الحديثة وتغير الوضع الدولي  قد جعل من دور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الحالي تقليديا  إلى حد ما و لا يساير متطلبات السياسة الجنائية ، التي تأثرت بتغير الأنظمة ، و بناءا على هذا حاولنا  تقييم  دوره في ظل الأمر 72/02 لنخلص  في الأخير إلى ما يمكن أن نقدمه من توصــيات و إقتراحات  لتحسين و تحديث دوره ، كل ذلك سيرا نحو الهدف المنشود و هو إعادة إدماج المحكوم عليهم ذلك أن  إعادة تأهيلهم لا يمكن  أن تأتي  بنتائج ما لم يتوج ذلك بإعادة إدماجهم في المؤسسة الإجتماعية التي  حادوا عنها بإجرامهم  العرضي أو المرضي ، و ذلك ما سنتناوله في المبحث  الثالث من هذا الفصل و سيأتي عرض هذا  على السبيل الآتي بيانه.

 المبحث الأول :

                                      القيود القانونية الواردة على سلطاته .
إن عدم تمتع  قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بسلطات واسعة في مجال إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي لا تتناســـــب        و المهمة  الملقاة على عاتقه ، ومرد ذلك يعود إلى عدة أسباب يمكن أن نطلق عليها لفظ قيود ، و مرجع هذه القيود يعود إلى مصدرين إثنين أحدهما قانوني  والآخر واقعي .
وللوقوف عند هذه القيود ، نبحث عن العلاقات التي تقوم بين قاضي تطبيق العقوبات و الأشخــاص والهيئات التي تشاركه  عمله في إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي و ذلك في المطلب الأول ، و القيود التي تتجلى من خلال ما لا يملكه من سلطات إزاء طرق العلاج العقابي الموجودة أو التي لم يتبناها المشرع  الجزائري من خلال الأمر 72/02 في المطلب الثاني من هذا المبحث على النحو الذي يلي بيانه .

المطلب الأول : من حيث الأشخاص و الهيئات .
نتناول في هذا المطلب بالدراسة و التحليل أهم الأشخاص و الهيئات المساهمة في عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي على ضوء الأمر 72/02 و مدى تأثيرها على صلاحيات قاضي تطبيق العقوبات .
01- لعل أهم شخصية تتدخل في عمله بنص القانون ، هي وزير العدل إذ تنص المادة 07/01 من الأمر 72/02 على أنه  " يعين في دائرة إختصاص كل مجلس قضائي قاض واحد أو أكثر لتطبيق الأحكام الجزائية بموجب قرار من وزير العدل لمدة ثلاث سنوات قابلة للتجديد " ، و عليه فإن طريقة تعيين هذا القاضي تجعله يخضع لوزير العدل خضوعا رئاسيا و تحرمه في الوقت نفسه من الإستقلالية التي يتمتع بها أعضاء الجهاز القضائي ، و يكون بذلك في مركزه القانوني أقرب إلى أعضاء النيابة العامة منه إلى أعضاء القضاء الجالس 1  ، و هذه هي الصورة الأولى لتدخل وزير العدل في عملية إعادة التأهيل 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
01-/ نشير هنا أن التسمية المستعملة في النص الفرنسي للمادة 07 من الأمر 72/02 للدلالة على لفظ قاض هي " 
الإجتماعي ، و هي تتلخص في إختياره للقاضي الذي يكلف بمهمة تطبيق الأحكام الجزائية بموجب قرار يتخذه على مستواه  ، و هو تكليف لا يمكن أن يكون أصلا ، إلا بالنسبة لأعضاء النيابة لذا تضع طريقة التعيين في حد ذاتها هذا القاضي موضع قضاة النيابة العامة الذين يخضعون رئاسيا إلى وزير العــدل ،    و هو ما يتنافى مع الأسس الفقهية التي أقيم عليها التدخل القضائي في مرحلة تطبيق العقوبة ، ذلك أن تدخل وزير العدل في تعيين قاضي تطبيق العقوبات لا يعيق عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي بصفة مباشرة بل يمس بصورتها ، إنطلاقا من المبادئ العامة التي  تحكمها لأن تدخله يعكس تدخل الجهاز التنفيذي بتعيين قاض ينتمي إلى الجهاز التنفيذي نفسه من الناحية العملية .
كما نجد أن وزير العدل يهيمن على عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، لأنه يستحوذ على كل السلطة التقريرية في هذا المجال و هي سلطة واسعة و التي تشكل الصورة الثانية لتدخل وزير العدل في عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجماعي بمقتضى القانون إذ يختص بتوزيع المحكوم عليهم على المؤسسات العقابـيــــة    و ذلك بالنسبة للمحكوم عليهم الذين تم إخضاعهم للمراقبة بالمركز الوطني للملاحظة و هم أساسا المحكوم عليهم بعقوبات طويلة المدة .
كما يختص وزير العدل كذلك بإتخاذ كل القرارات المتعلقة بإفادة المحكوم عليهم بطرق العلاج العقابي 
سواء تعلق الأمر بالبيئة المغلقة أو بالبيئة المفتوحة و هو ما تضمنته المواد 146، 154 و 155 التي تحيل على الفقرة الثانية من المادة 23 من الأمر 72/02 ، إضافة إلى إختصاصه بتقرير وضع المحكوم عليهم في نظام الورش الخارجية ، ذلك أن طلب تخصيص اليد العاملة يوجه إليه مباشرة طبقا للمادة 154 من الأمر ذاته و يعود له أيضا منح نظام الحرية النصفيــة و نظام البيئة المفتوحة ، حيث يختص هــنا بتحديـــــد القواعد العامة المطبقة على المستفيد من هذا النظام و يرجع لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات مهمـــــــة
تحديد القواعد الخاصة طبقا للمادتين 175، 176/02 من الأمر72/02.
.ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
(تابع)...
" Magistrat و نحن نعلم أن هذا اللفظ في مدلوله يشمل كلا من قاضي الحكم " Juge du siege  " و قاضي النيابة " Juge du parquet  " و بذلك ترك المشرع الباب مفتوحا أمام قضاة النيابة لتولي هذا المنصب
 و دون أن ننسى أنه يختص بقرار منح الإفراج المشروط و تحديد الإلتزامات الخاصة و تدابير المراقبة   و المســـاعدة و تعديل هذه الإلتزامات  أو إنهائها.
فهو بذلك يملك كل سلطة تقريرية تتعلق بتطبيق أو منح طرق العلاج العقابي و هذا ما يعيق بدون شك عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي و يحد من فاعليتها و التي إذا ما أريد لها النجاح وجب إعمالــها على أساس عاملي السرعــة  والمرونة .
02- بالإضافة إلى  وزير العدل ، نجد الشخصية الثانية التي تربطها علاقة بقاضي تطبيق العقــوبات و هي النيابة العامة ، ممثلة في شخص النائب العام و تجد هذه العلاقة أساسها ضمن التصور التقليدي لوظيفة جهاز النيابة  في الخصومة الجزائية بوجه عام ، إذ كانت النيابة العامة قبل صدور الأمــر 72/02 هي المكلفة بالإشراف على تنفيذ الجزاءات 1 ، ونظرا لإعتبارات عديدة منها زيادة عدد المحكوم عليهم داخل المؤسسات العقابية و كذا متطلبات السياسة العقابية الحديثة ، حال كل ذلك  دون استمرارها في هذه الوظيفة. 
و مع ظهور الإصلاح العقابي لسنة 1972، أسندت مهمة تحقيق إعادة التأهيل الاجتماعي إلى قاضي تطبيق الأحكام الجزائية و بقيت علاقته كهيئة مستقلة بذاتها و هذا لا يعني أنها فقدت صلاحية الإشراف على عملية تنفيذ الجزاءات ولم تبتعد بالقدر الذي يتبادر للأذهان، إذ أنه من الناحية العملية و نقصد هنا مجلس قضاء برج بوعريريج، لا تزال متواجدة في ساحة تنفيذ الجزاءات من خلال ما تملكه من سلطة توجيه الأوامر للقوة  العمومية ، ضف إلى ذلك أن الفقرة 04 من المادة 07 من الأمر 72/02  قد أجازت للنائب العام في حالة الإستعجال أن ينتدب قاضيا من دائرة إختصاص المجلس ليمارس مؤقتا مهام قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، وهو ما نستخلص منه أن المشرع قد إعتبر مهمة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات  إمتدادا لمهمة
النيابة العامة و إستمرارا لها ، و بذلك منح الإختصاص بتعيين هذا القاضي ، بعد وزير العــدل  و في حالة الإستعجال ، إلى النائب العام بالمجلس ، و هو ما يجعل التعيين المؤقت في هذه الحالة أي الإستعجال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
01-/ وذلك لكون نظام قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الفرنسي لم يطبق في الجزائر لا قبل الإستعمار ولا بعده.

في الحياة العملية يؤدي إلى تعيين قاض من قضاة  النيابة و هو ما يؤكد تواجد النيابة العامة بإستمرار في ساحة التنفيذ و ذلك ما يتنافى ، كما ذكرنا سابقا، مع الأساس الذي بني عليه تدخل القضاء في تطبيق العقوبات . 
و عليه يبقى تدخل النائب العام في عملية التعيين ، ثغرة تـتسرب من خلالها النيابة العامة للتدخل في مرحلة التنفيذ  الجزائي ، كما تبقى علاقة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات و جهاز النيابة  علاقة إدارية  محضة تتسم بنوع من الخضوع بعد  خضوعه لوزير العدل باعتبار النيابة العامة الحبل السري الذي يربط الإدارة المركزية بالعدالة الجزائية بغض النظر عن كونها جهة متابعة .
03- و إذا كانت الصفة الإدارية لأعضاء النيابة تحتمل النقاش ، فإن هذه الصفة لا تحتاج لأي دليل بالنسبة لمدير المؤسسة العقابية ، كونه يعين من قبل الإدارة المركزية بموجب قرار إداري و يخضع لأحكام الوظيف العمومي ، و الذي يساهم من قريب في عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي فهو المسؤول الأول عن المؤسسة العقابية ، و هي مسؤولية شخصية عن تسييرها المادي و البشري و هو ما نستخلصه من المواد 02،03،04 من القرار الوزاري الصادر في 23/02/1972المتعلق بأمن مؤسسات السجون ، و لا يتوقف دوره من الناحية العملية عند هذا الحد ، بل أن القراءة المتمعنة لنصوص الأمر 72/02 تلمح أن مدير المؤسسة العقابية يتمتع بسلطات لا تقل أهمية عن تلك التي يتمتع بها قاضي تطبيــق العقوبات ، حتى يتبادر لنا في الكثير من المرات أنه المسؤول الأول عن عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، ذلك أنه صاحب كل السلطات المتعلقة بالتسيير المادي للمؤسسة ، و بالتالي يكون المسؤول الأول عن ماديات الإعتقال دون مشاركة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات و لو برأي ، بالرغم من أن ماديات الإعتقال تؤثر سلبا أو إيجابا على عملية العلاج العقابي ، فهو بحكم رئاسته لكتابة الضبط القضائية طبقا للمادة الأولى من القرار المؤرخ في 23 فبراير 1973 المتعلق بتنظيم كتابات الضبط القضائية لمؤسسات السجون ، تكون له علاقات دائمة ومستمرة مع النائب العام أو وكيل الجمهورية و ذلك بالنسبة لكل ما يتعلق بظروف الإعتقال ، و هو من  أجل ذلك يسلم في كل مرة إشعار بالحبس إلى أحدهما بينما لا يشعر قاضي تطبيق العقوبات عن ذلك ، إلا إذا طلب ذلك و هو ما تتضمنه المادتان 02 و 05 من القرار السابق ذكره ، و بالتالي فعمال  العلاج العقابية يخضعون لمديرها و يلتزمون بإحترام ما يصدره من تعليمات فيما يخص حفظ النظــام و الأمـــن  و يخضعون في عملهم التربوي إلى لجنة الترتيب و التأديب ، تحت رئاسة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات و هذه الإزدواجية قد تؤثر سلبا في أداء العمل العلاجي .
إن ممارسة السلطة الرئاسية على عمال التربية ، هي بداية تدخل مدير المؤسسة في العملية العلاجية ، ذلك أن الحياة داخل المؤسسة من الناحية العملية ، تقوم على أساس إحترام النظام الداخلي ، و عدم إحترامه من طرف المحكوم عليهم يعرضهم لعقوبة الوضع في العزلة ، التي لا يمكن لمدير المؤسسة توقيعها إلا بعد إستشارة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، غير أن رفع هذا الجزاء مقترن بظهور علامات الإصــلاح ،  و من هنا فهو مختص بتقرير علامات الإصلاح التي يظهرها المحكوم عليه و مثل هذا التقدير في الأصل لا يمكن أن يكون إلا لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات بإعتباره المشرف على عملية العلاج العقابي .
ناهيك على أن مدير المؤسسة يختص بمنح رخص الزيارة المؤقتة و الدائمة طبقا للمادة 46 من الأمـــر  72/02  ،و لا يختص قاضي تطبيق العقوبات إلا بمنح رخص زيارة إستثنائية ضف إلى ذلك إختصاص مدير المؤسسة بتلقي شكاوي المحكوم عليهم و التحقيق فيها و إنتـقاء برامج التلفزيـون  وإختيار ما يستحق البث منها على المحكوم عليهم .
من كل ما سبق ، نخلص إلى أن مدير المؤسسة العقابية هو الذي يسيطر ليس فقط على الوضع المادي داخل المؤسسة ، بل على الوضع العلاجي فيها ، و بذلك أخذ الأولوية على حساب قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الذي يتضاءل نشاطه لينحصر أساسا في بعض الإجراءات الإدارية لينعكس الأصل إلى إستثناء ، لأن الأولوية يجب أن تكون للقاضي لتكون بذلك دليلا على سلطته الفعلية في مجال العلاج العقابــي              و إستقلالية العمل القضائي و إعلاء ضمانات الحرية الفردية داخل المؤسسة العقابية. 
إن السلطات الواسعة الممنوحة لمدير المؤسسة العقابية وسلبها من قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، مؤسسة على إعتباري الحذر و التخوف ، لكن مع تطور مؤسسة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، لم يبق هناك ضرورة للإبقاء على هذين الإعتبارين ، ذلك أن الأمر أصبح يتعلق بتوزيع سلطاته ما بين جهتين إدارية و أخرى قضائية  فالخبرة العملية التي يتمتع بها مدير المؤسسة العقابية غير كافية وحدها لتفسير الأولوية التي يتمتع بها ، إذا نظرنا إلى ذلك من الناحية العملية الميدانية ، و لا يختلف إثنان أن العملية العلاجية تقوم على مساهمة عدة جهات تهدف إلى تحقيق غاية مشتركة هي إعادة تأهيل المحكوم عليه إجتماعيا ، و تبعا لذلك فإن طرح مشكلة عمل كل من مدير المؤسسة و قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في صورة تعارض  لا يعطي حلا لهذه المشكلة ، بل يجب التطرق إليها من زاوية الهدف المنشود و إن كان المشرع لم يرسم إطارا لهذا التعاون، إلا في أمثلة قليلة إن لم تكن نادرة ، كتلك التي تتم في إطار لجنة الترتيب و التأديب و هو ما يمكن وصفه بالشيوع و ليس بالتعاون، و من متطلبات العملية العلاجية إيجاد إطار للتعاون و هو ما سنتطرق إليه في أوانه .

هذا بالنسبة للأشخاص ، أما فيما يخص الهيئات ، فإن تأثيرها على تطبيق الأحكام الجزائية ، تأخذ شكلها في ظل علاقة متينة مع السياسة الجنائية و مكافحة الظاهرة الإجرامية بواسطة العقوبات السالبة للحريـــــة    و يكون كل ذلك السياسة العقابية و معها نظام تطبيق العقوبات ، .و نجد أن سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي التي تبناها المشرع الجزائري ضمن الأمر  72/02 تعتمد على مساهمة عدة هيئات هي لجنة التنسيق( في الفكرة الأولى ) ، المركز الوطني للمراقبة و التوجيه ( فكرة ثانية ) ، و لجنة الترتيـــب       و التأديب  على مستوى المؤسسة العقابية ( الفكرة الأخيرة( ، فما مدى تأثير و مساهمة هذه الهيئات  ؟

01- لجنة التنسيق:
إن لجنة التنسيق بالنظر إلى المهام المسندة إليها و تشكيلها أيضا 1  ، تكون أول هيئة للدفاع الإجتماعـــــي 
و أهمها ، كما تدل  دلالة قطعية على مساهمة الدولة بمختلف فروعها في عملية إعادة التأهيل ، مؤكدة 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 01-/ تتشكل هذه اللجنة التي يكون مقرها بوزارة العدل و التي لم تعدل تشكيلتها رغم التغييرات التي لحقت القطاعات الوزارية من حيث التشكيل من : ممثل وزير العدل رئيسا ، ممثل الحزب) لم تعد صالحة(، ممثل المنظمات الجماهيرية ، مـمثل وزير الدفاع الوطني ، ممثل وزير المالية ، ممثل وزير الفلاحة ، ممثل وزير التعليم العالي ، ممثل وزير التعليم. الإبتدائي و الثانوي ، ممثل وزير الصحة ،ممثل وزير قدماء المجاهدين ، ممثل الصناعة و الطاقة ، ممثل وزير الأشغال العمومية و البناء ممثل وزير العمل و الشؤون الاجتماعية ، ممثل وزير الشباب و الرياضة ، ممثل وزير التعليم الأصــلي   و الشؤون الدينية ، ممثل كاتب الدولة للتخطيط ، رئيس لجنة الهلال الأحمر ، ممثل النقابة الوطنية للمحامين ..
بذلك أن إصلاح المحكوم عليه و مكافحة الإجرام تفرض على المجتمع نشاطا وقائيا ناجعا ، و تقتضي من المصالح المعنية في الدولة نشاطا متناسقا و مخططا ، و تكون هذه الهيئة جهازا مساعدا هاما لعمل قاض تطبيق العقوبات .
تجتمع هذه اللجنة مرتين في السنة على الأقل بدعوة من رئيسها بمقر وزارة العدل ، و تستمد صلاحيتها من المرسوم 72/35 المتعلق بإنشاء لجنة التنسيق و تعمل حسب المادة 04 من نفس المرسوم على تنسيق نشاط الوزارات التي تساهم في إصلاح المساجـين من الوجهة الصحية و التربوية و التكوين المهني        و تشغيلهـم و سلامتهم ، و تختص بذلك بوضع برامج الدفاع الإجتماعي المطبقة في السجون ، و تحدد التوجيهات الخاصة لإعادة تربية المساجين ، و تدرس مشاكل عمل المساجين و تكوينهم المهني ، و تأخذ هذه اللجنة  أيضا مهمة وضع برامج العمل التالي للعقاب ، لاسيما ما تعلق منها بتشغيل المساجين            و الإفراج عنهم حسب المواد 07،06،05 من المرسوم 72/35 المذكور آنفا ، و نـتساءل هنا عن مدى فاعلية نشاط هذه اللجنة بالنظر إلى سعة صلاحيتـها ،  وعدد الدورات المخصصة لعملها و إذا أردنا تشبيهها باللجان المساعدة الموجودة في التشريع الفرنسي ، فسيكون ذلك أمرا صعبا نظرا لوجود عدة إختلافات لا يتسع الأمر لذكرها 1 ، و تبعا لهذا يصعب الإقرار بوجود فائدة مباشرة تعود على عمل قاضي تطبيق العقوبات فـي نشاطه اليومي ، ذلك أن عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي المنوطة به تحتاج إلى عمل ميداني أكثر منه نظري  ، كما أن عملها الإداري  يمكن أن ينعكس على قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في صورة تعليمات تأتيه من الإدارة المـركزية ، مثلما يمكن أن توجه إلى مدير المؤسسة العقابية ، و في إطار تربصنا الميداني بمجلس قضاء برج بوعريريج لم نعثر لها على أي أثر يستحق الذكر ، و بالتالي تبقى هذه المساهمة جد ضئيلة ، نظرا لعدم إنتظام دوراتها ، و بالتالي إستحالة متابعة القـرارات  التي تنتهي إليها خاصة أن عملية التأهيل الإجتماعي تحتاج إلى ممارسة يومية على مستوى إنساني ، ذلك ما ربما سنعـــثر
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
01-/ لا من حيث التشكيل ولا من حيث عدد الدورات ولا من حيث النصوص ، بينما تعتمد لجنة التنسيق على ممثلي أجهزة الدولة في حين نظيرتها الفرنسية على العناصر المتطوعة ، كما أن لجنة التنسيق تنعقد لدورتين ، لذا فعمل لجنة التنسيق الفرنسية مستمر ويومي 
عليه لدى المركز الوطني للمراقبة و التوجيه .
02- المركز الوطني للمراقبة و التوجيه.
إن ملاحظة المحكوم عليه من أهم مراحل العلاج و تأخذ هذه الملاحظة منبعها من مرحلـتي التحقيـــق     و المحاكمة ، و هو المبدأ الذي تبناه المشرع الجزائري ، و أنشأ من أجل ذلك المركز الوطني للمراقبة         و التوجيه ، و جعل من هيئته مساهمة في عملية إعادة التأهيل ، فقد نص المشرع في المادة06 من الأمــر 72/02 على أن المراقبة ترمي إلى تحديد أسباب الإجرام عند المحكوم عليه ، و معرفة شخصيته            و مؤهلاته و مستواه الذهني و الأخلاقي و المهني ، و ترمي إلى توجيهه نحو مؤسسة ملائمة وفقا لمبدأ شخصية العقوبة ، و تجسيدا للمادة 06 تم إنشاء مركز وطني للمراقبة و التوجيه بمؤسسة إعادة التربية للجزائر العاصمة بالحراش ، ومركزين جهويـين  بمؤسستي إعادة التربية لكل من مدينة قسنطيــنة          و وهران ،  طبقا للمرسوم 72/36 المتعلق بمراقبة المساجين و توجيههم ، إلا أن الواقع أثبت بأن مركز الحراش لا يعمل كمركز وطني بل كمركز جهوي ، و أن مركزي وهران و قسنطينة  لم يتم التفكير في إنشائهما لحد الآن ، فمن الناحية النظرية ، تعتبر هذه المراكز مساعدة لعمل قاضي تطـبيق العقوبات ومكملة له و تشكل أساس نجاحه .
إن البنية الإدارية لهذا المركز و طريقة تسييره ، تشبه في رأينا مصلحة طبية أو مصلحة شبه طبية او هيئة بحث علمي ، و يدار هذا المركز من قبل مدير المؤسسة العقابية و تحت إشرافه المباشر على فرقة المراقبة المتكونة من :        
  01-طبـيبـين ، أحدهما مختص في الطب العام و الثاني في الأمراض العقلية ، يعينان بقرار من وزير العــــدل .  
  02- أخصائيين في علم النفس .
  03 - مربيين  .
04  - مساعدات إجتماعيات و اللاتي يتم تعيينهن بقرار وزاري مشترك حسب المادة 04 من المرسوم السابق الذكر، و يستقبل هذا المركز المحكوم عليهم بعقوبات تزيد عن 18 شهرا ، بالإضافة إلى العائدين بموجب قرار من وزير العـدل ، و يمكن كذلك للمركز بنفس الإجراء إستقبال المحكوم عليهم المقترحين للإستفادة من إحدى طرق العلاج العقابي التالية:
نظام الحرية النصفية - نظام البيئة المفتوحة -ونظام الإفراج المشروط.
و طبقا لنص المادة 68 من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية ، يمكن للمركز إستقبال المتهمين قصد إخضاعهم للمراقبة بطلب من قاضي التحقيق بعد موافقة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات لمدة لا تتجاوز 20 يوما ، و أما باقي المحكوم عليهم فلم تحدد النصوص مدة المراقبة، التي تكون بإخضاع المعنيين من قبل فرقة عمل إلى فحوصات و إختبارات و فحوص نفسية و تقنية ، بالإعتماد على الملف الشخصي للمحكوم عليه ، و عند نهاية عملية المراقبة يحدد مدير المركز تاريـخ الإجتماع الذي يترأسه قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، و تعيين المحكوم عليهم الذين تدرس حالاتهم خلال هذا الاجتماع ، و إعطاء الرأي حول مستقبلهم بعد إستعراض أراء المساعدات الإجتماعيات و إعداد تقرير يبين الوسـط العائـلي و المهني و الإجتماعي للمحكوم عليه، مع إبراز الدوافع التي تكون قد أدت إلى جنوحه على ضوء معطيات و نتائج المراقبة ، بعدها تساغ هذه النتائج من قبل قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في شكل إقتراحات إلى وزير العدل ، الذي يتكفل بتحويلها إلى قرارات توجيهية بعد إنهاء فترة الملاحظة ، و هو ما يبرز الأهمية البالغة لعمل هذا المركز، غير أنه يعاب عليه أن وزير العدل هو الذي يسيطر عليه ، رغم أننا إنطلقنا مما يمكن أن يؤديه هذا المركز و مدى مساهمته في عمل قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، ذلك أن وزير العدل يتخذ القرار النهائي حتى و إن كان يعتمد في ذلك على إقتراحات قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، و هذه المركزية في القرار إن دلت على شيء ، إنما تدل على إنعدام الثقة في عمل المركز كهيئة تساهم في العملية العلاجية ، كما أنه من الناحية العملية ، فإن هذا المركز لا يستطيع إستقبال كل أصناف المحكوم عليهم ، بالنظرإلى نقص الإمكانيات المادية و البشريــة    و تزايد عدد المحكوم عليهم بشكل ملفت للإنتباه ، كما أن إسناد إدارة هذا المركز لمدير المؤسسة العقابــية و في ظل الظروف السابقة يثار التساؤل التالي : هل يستطيع المدير إدارة المركز من جهة وإدارة المؤسسة العقابية في الوقت ذاتــــه ؟
كما يختص المدير في هذا المركز، بوضع بطاقة المعلومات الخاصة بالمحكوم عليه المقبول بالمركـــــــز
بالرغم  من أنه ليس رئيس لجنة الترتيب و التأديب  .
و الخلاصة أنه إذا إرتأينا في هذا المركز جهازا مكملا و مساعدا لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات على المستوى القاعدي ، نجده في الواقع يعمل بعيدا عن إهتمامات قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الأصلي و لجان الترتيــــب     و التأديب الملزمة بتطبيق تعليمات هذا المركز، إضافة إلى النقائص التي تشوب عـمله و التي تجعله لا يحقق نتائج تخدم الأهداف المرسومة ضمن الأمر 72/02 ، لذا يمكن أن يكون تعاون هذا القاضي مع لجنة الترتيب و التأديب أكثر فائدة بالنسبة لنشاطه .
03- لجنة الترتيب و التأديب .
إن المشرع ، كما سبق الذكر، لم يرسم إطار للتعاون بين قاضي تطبيق العقوبات و مدير المؤسسة العقابية    و يمكن أن يعوض هذا النقص في إطار لجنة الترتيب و التأديب ، و ذلك حسب مقتضيات القرار الوزاري المؤرخ  في 23/فيفري/1972 المحدد لتشكيل و إختصاصات لجان الترتيب و التأديب لمؤسسات السجون  ذلك أن صلاحيات هذه اللجنة في العملية العلاجية و الوقوف على الدور المسند لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات ضمن هذه اللجنة ، من شأنه الكشف عن الدور الحقيقي لهذه اللجنة في عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، فهي تقوم على أساس مبدأ العمل الجماعي ، الذي يرمي إلى معرفة شخصية المحكوم عليه بإعتبارها أحد الأسس التي يقوم عليها العلاج العقابي ، و تنبع ضرورة إنشاء هذه اللجنة من البحث على إطار التعــاون و التشاور بين مختلف العناصر التي يهمها العلاج العقابي ، ذلك أن تواجه الآراء و تعارضها يمكن أن يساعد على إيجاد القرار المناسب للحالة المطروحة .
إن صلاحيات هذه اللجنة تدور أساسا حول تفريد طرق العلاج العقابي ، و هو إختصاصها العام المتمثل في منــاقشة مجموع المشاكل التي تظهر بمناسبة تطبيق العلاج العقابي ، خاصة ما تعلق منها بالوسط العقابي المغلق ، بدءا بترتيب المحكوم عليهم فور دخولهم إلى توجيههم نحو الأجنحة الملائمة وفقا لسنهـــم    و حالتهم الجزائية 1  ، وصولا إلى تحديد برنامج العمل داخل المؤسسة ، مع التميــــيز بين ما كان يبـــــذل 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
01/ المقصود بحالتهم الجزائية مبتدؤون أو عائدون.

لصالح المؤسسة والعمل الذي يندرج في برنامج إعادة التربية و التأهيل ، إضافة إلى إهتمامها بوضع برامج محو الأمية و التعليم العـــام  و برامج التكوين المهني .
هذا بالنسبة لدورها في التأهيل الإجتماعي ، أما بالنسبة لمنح طرق العلاج  فهي لا تملك أي سلطة تقريرية بل مجرد رأي بالنسبة لنظم الحرية و النصفية و الورش الخارجية و البيئة المفتوحــة والإفراج المشروط كما تفصل في مخالفات النظام ، بناءا على طلب مدير المؤسسة الذي يعد الأمر بالنسبة إليه جوازيا لأن  ذلك من إختصاصه الأصيل .
و تخضع لجنة الترتيب و التأديب في عملها لتعليمات المركز الوطني للملاحظة و التوجيه ، و لكن بالنظر إلى الوضعية الراهنة لهذا المركز و المركزين الجهويين ، أصبحت تخضع لتعليمات الإدارة المركزية .
كما أنه وبإعتباره رئيسا لها و بالإعتماد على القواعد العامة التي تحكم نشاطها ، كما سبق تفصيله ، فإن قاضي تطبيق العقوبات لا يملك أي سلطة واسعة ، لكن بالنسبة لقواعد سير هذه اللجنة فليس هناك قواعد واضحة ، حيث أن القانون لم يحدد دورات إجتماعها ، و لذلك ترك الباب مفتوحا أمام الإجتهادات العملـية   و مثل هذا الوضع لا يخدم توحيد المعاملة العقابية للوصول إلى هدف واحد ، فكلما رأى قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ضرورة لذلك ، فإن اللجنة تجتمع بطلب منه كل ثلاثة أشهر حتى يقدم بعدها المختص في علم النفس و المربي تقريرهما طبقا للمادة 79 من الأمر 72/02 .
وقد أثبتت المعاينة الميدانية خلال التربص بمجلس قضاء برج بوعريريج ، أن كون قاضي تطبيق العقوبات هو الذي يرأس اللجنة ، لا يجعلنا نصرح بأنه صاحب الكلمة الأخيرة أمام إنعدام أي نص يرجح رأيه ، إذ أن قراراتها  تصدر بالأغلبية و كل الأعضاء لهم آراء تقريرية على قدم المساواة مع قاضي تطبيق العقوبات .
و بالتالي و بطريقة غير مباشرة تخضع لوصاية المؤسسة العقابية ، ذلك أن ثلاثة من أعضائها يدخلون فـــي تشكيل اللجنة ، ضف إلى ذلك ما سبق التعرض إليه من خضوع هذه اللجنة لتعليمات المركز الوطني للملاحظة و تعليمات وزير العدل ، دون أن ننسى أن لجان الترتيب والتأديب لا تتوفر لدى كل المؤسسات العقابية ، و حيث لا توجد هذه اللجان يتولى مدير المؤسسة إدارة العلاج العقابي ، و هذا ما يدعم قولنا بأن إختصاص هذه اللجنة ينصب فقط على تنظيم إعادة التأهيل في الوسط المغلق .
مما سبق ، يمكن القول أن مركز قاضي تطبيق العقوبات كرئيس للجنة الترتيب و التأديب ، لا يعطيه أي سلطة في مجال تقرير العلاج العقابي ، بالرغم من التشكيلة الجماعية التي تقوم عليها ، و من كل ذلك نخلص إلى ما يلي: 
إن القانون قد حد و ضيق من دور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، بأن حرمه من الكثير من السلطات التي تتماشى في الأصل و دوره في عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، و ذلك سواء تعلق الأمر بالأشخاص كوزير العدل أو النائب العام أو مديرالمؤسسة ، أو تعلق الأمر بالهيئات كلجنة التنسيق أو المركز الوطني للمراقبة أو حتى على مستوى لجنة الترتيب والتأديب ، هذه الأطراف التي حتى و إن لم تظهر كأطراف متعاونة مع قاضي تطبيق العقوبات من خلال النصوص ، بل بالعكس فإنها تظهر كأطراف منافسة وزعت عليها بعض الإختصاصات كان من المفروض أن تعود إلى قاضي تطـبيق العقوبات ، و كأن المشرع عمل على تشتيت سلطات هذا القاضي للحد من فعاليته ، و لا يتوقف الأمر عند الأشخاص و الهيئات فقط ، بل يتعدى إلى طرق العلاج العقابي التي تستعمل طيلة مدة تطبيق العقوبة .

المطلب الثاني : من حيث طرق العلاج. 
من خلال تصفحنا للأمر رقم 72/02 ، يتضح لنا جليا أن المشرع الجزائري إعتمد بعض طرق العلاج العقابي دون التطرق للبعض الآخر، بالنظر إلى التشريعات المقارنة ، و أنه لم يتطرق البتــــة لموضوع الجزاءات البديلة المطبقة في العديد من هذه التشريعات ، و التي من شأنها ( الجزاءات البديلة ) تجنيب المحكوم عليهم دخول السجن ، و بالتالي تخفيف عدد النزلاء داخل المؤسسات العقابية .
علاوة على أن القانون الجزائي الجزائري بشقيه الموضوعي و الإجرائي و بالرغم و من كثرة التعديلات الواردة ، لم يساير سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي للمساجين ، كل هذا جعل من صلاحيات قاضي تطبيق العقوبات تتقلص إلى حد يجعلها منحصرة في سلطتين لا نكاد نجد المعيار للتمييز بينهما ، و هما سلطتي الإقتراح و الإستشارة و عليه سنتطرق إلى الفراغ التشريعي الملاحظ في هذا الصدد ، و عدم واقعية الأنظمة العلاجية القائمة ( النقطة الأولى ) و الجزاءات البديلة في التشريعات المقارنة التي كان على المشرع الجزائري أن ينتهجها و ذلك لنجاعتها ( النقطة الثانية ).
فبالنسبة للنقطة الأولى ، لوحظ أن المشرع الجزائري لم يتبن بعض طرق العلاج العقابي التي أثبتت نجاعتها في التشريعات المقارنة ، و نخص بالذكر المساعدة اللاحقة للإفراج والإختبار القضائي ، فالمساعدة اللاحقة للإفراج و التي تتمثل في مساعدة المطلق سراحه ماديا و معنويا تعتبر تكملة لتطبيق طرق العلاج العقابي التي يكون المطلق سراحه قد خضع لها أثناء تواجده في المؤسسة العقابـية ،            و إنعدامها يحد من مفعول العملية الإصلاحية ، و أهمية التنصيص عليها تكمن في أن قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في الوقت الراهن لا يمكنه التصرف تجاه المطلق سراحه لإنعدام الإطار القانوني الذي يخوله ذلك ، و تتوقف عملية المساعدة اللاحقة للإفراج على تدخل عدة جهات ، تتمثل أهمها في الإدارة العقابيـة    و الأطراف الخاصـــة   و العمال الإجتماعيون و كذا تخصيص ميزانية تقوم عليها هذه العملية .
فالإدارة العقابية بحكم توفرها على معلومات تخص المطلق سراحه ، تساهم في هذه المساعدة إنطلاقا من الخطة التي تكون قد وضعتها لتجسيد هذه المساعدة على أن لا تكون مساهمتها في شكل مباشر رغم ضرورتها و هذا تجنبا للإتصال المباشر بالمطلق سراحه لما له من آثار نفسية عليه ، هذا و كلما كانت هذه الخطة مبكرة كلما زادت حظوظ نجاحها .
أما فيما يخص مساهمة الأطراف الخاصة هيئاتا كانت أو أفراد إضافة إلى مساهمة المحترفين ، فإن مجهوداتهم تتخذ في شكل تنظيمي يعتمد على العمل الجماعي و المبادرة الحرة ، هذا ما يعرف في الأنظمة المقارنة بالشكل المتطوع المنتدب.
ففي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية يعرف تحت إسم تنظيم الخدمات الخاصة بالحالات الفردية ، أما بفرنسا
فتوجد جهات عديدة تعمل على مكافحة الإدمان على الكحول و تتدخل في مساعدة المفرج عليه و هي      «  الصليب الذهبي » ، « الصليب الأزرق » و كذلك " لجنة مساعدة المتشردين " و  " منظمة زوار السجن " ، و يقوم نظام المساعدة في السويد على التطوع بصفة أساسية .
أما في بريطانيا ، فقد تولت عملية المساعدة المنظمة الوطنية لمساعدة وإعادة إدماج المساجين ، فدور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في هذا الصدد يتمثل في التنسيق ما بين المنتدب المتطوع و المطلق سراحه .
فضلا عن تدخل قاضي تطبيق العقوبات و الإدارة العقابية و الأفراد و الهيئات المتطوعة ، فإن عملية المساعدة اللاحقة للإفراج تحتاج إلى هيئة مختصة و دائمة من العمال الإجتماعيين من عمال التربية        و مربين و مساعدات إجتماعيات ، و الذين ينحصر دورهم في الكشف عن القدرات المهنية و المعنوية    و الفكرية و البدنية للمطلق سراحهم محل المساعدة ، مما يساعدهم على وضع برنامج المساعدة الملائم وبالتالي تزويد قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بها من شأنه مساعدته في إتخاذ القرارات المناسبة و يكون الكشف عن شخصية المطلق سراحه من خلال إتصالهم به في مكان إقامته و كسب ثقته ، و الكشف عن ظروفه المعيشية الحقيقية و وسطه العائلي و الإجتماعي . 
لاشك في أن عملية المساعدة هذه ، لا يمكن مباشرتها من قبل الأشخاص القائمين بها دون تخصيص إعتمادات مالية  لذلك ، فالنشاطات المتخذة ضمن البرنامج المسطر تتضمن في طياتها مصاريف لا يمكن توفيرها دون هذه الميزانية التي يتولى قاضي تطبيق العقوبات تدبير طريقة صرفها حسب إحتياجات لجنة المساعدة اللاحقة للإفراج ، و تجد هذه الميزانية مصدرها الرئيسي في الدولة ممثلة بوزارة العدل المحددة حسب التقديرات السنوية للجان ، كما أن لهذه الأخيرة قبول المساعدات النقـدية و العينية ، و تجدر الإشارة إلى أن مساعدة المطلق سراحهم ماديا تكمن في القروض و المساعدات المالية لهم .
إلى جانب المساعدة اللاحقة للإفراج ، لم يتبن المشرع الجزائري نظام الإختبار الذي تتراوح طبيعته بين الجزاء والنظام العلاجي و الذي ثبتت نجاعته في التشريعات التي تبنته ، ويعود أصل هذا النظام إلى الأنظمة الأ نجلو ـ أمريكية ،حيث ظهر في بدايته في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ثم في بريطانيا تحت إسم
نظام الإعتراف ، وفي فرنسا بإسم نظام وقف التنفيذ البسيط ، كما أن المجلس الإقتصادي و الإجتماعـــي
للأمم المتحدة تبناه بموجب توصياته الصادرة في 29 جويلية 1949 .
فهو يسمح بتفادي اللجوء إلى العقوبة السالبة للحرية ، وذلك بتأجيل تنفيذ الجزاء على أن يتعهد المحكوم عليه بأن لا يسوء مستقبلا و إلا نفذ في حقه الجزاء ،  مع وضعه تحت الإختبار طيلة مدة معينة قصد التأكد من إحترامه لما تعهد به و مساعدته على إحترام هذا التعهد ، و بالرغم من نجاح هذا النظام ، إلا أن المشرع الجزائري لم يتبناه و إكتفى بنظام وقف التنفيذ ، و كان على المشرع أن يدرجه في المنظومة التشريعية المتعلقة بإصلاح السجون و إعادة تربية المساجين ، حتى يكتمل الهيكل الإصلاحي القائم حاليا . فنظام الإختبار يمكن المحكوم عليه من البقاء في وسطه الإجتماعي و إستمراره في عمله ، مما ييسر من حالته المادية هذا من جهة ، ومن جهة أخرى ، تمكينه من دفع التعويضات المادية عند الإقتضاء .
إن إنتهاج نظام الإختبار في الواقع العملي ، تجنب المحكوم عليهم بعقوبات قصيرة المدة و الذين إستفادوا منه ، دخول السجن وبالتالي التقليل من عدد النزلاء بالمؤسسات العقابية ، كما أن إخضاعهم للطرق العلاجية يكون في ظروف مادية و بشرية مرضية ، مما يزيد من فعالية العلاج العقابي في الوسط المغلق والسلطة القضائية المتمثلة في قاضي تطبيق العقوبات وقاضي الحكم يلعبان دورا هاما في هذا الشأن ، فقاضي الحكم له سلطة و حرية في تحديد الإلتزامات في المرحلة الأولى ، وقاضي تطبيق العقوبات له صلاحيات متعلقة بإدارة الإختبار إلى غاية نهايته في المرحلة اللاحقة ، و له أيضا  سلطة تعديل ما نطقت به المحكمة بإعتباره المشرف و المسؤول الأول عن سير عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي و ذلك تبعا لتطور حالة المختبر، ففي ألمانيا يعمل قضاء الحكم كقضاء للتنفيذ في مجال الإختبار، و منذ سنة 1968 شكلت غرفة جنائية بمــدينة (( كار لسروه )) تختص بالإشراف على المختبرين و النطق بالتعديلات  الضرورية ، أما في فرنسا فإن قاضي تطبيق العقوبات أصبح يتمتع بموجب قانون 17 جويلية 1970 بتقرير إلتزامات جديدة دون الرجوع إلى المحكمة ، كما أن للمختبر أن يطعن فيها لمدة شهر إبتداءا من تاريخ تبليغه بالتعديل أمام المحكمة الجزائية لموطنه ، ومن خلال هذا يتضح أن النظام الفرنسي ينتهج الإزدواجية فيما يتعلق بفرض الإلتزامات مابين المحكمة و قاضي تطبيق العقوبات .

و في بولونيا تختص محكمة مكان التنفيذ بمنح الأنظمة المقابلة لنظام الاختبار ، أما إيطاليا التي أخذت

 بهذا النظام سنة 1975  فقاضي الإشراف كما يسمونه هو المختص في إستبدال العقوبة القصيرة المدة بنظام الإختبار مع إشتراط أن تكون مدة الإختبار مساوية لمدة العقوبة المحكوم بها ، و لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات سلطة النطق بعدد من الجزاءات قبل الوصول إلى تقديم تقريره إلى المحكمة لإلغاء نظام الإختبار معلنا عن فشل النظام ، و مدة الإختبار تساوي في الغالب مدة العقوبة الموقوف تنفيذها ، ففي فرنسا يستطيع قاضي تطبيق العقوبات إصدار أمر بالحبس بعد إخطار النيابة ، و له أن يحيل الأمر إلى المحكمة التي يقع في دائرة إختصاصها محل إقامة المحكوم عليه ، قصد إلغاء الإختبار و الأمر بتنفيذ العقوبة طبقا للمادتين  741/01  و 742 من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الفرنسي.
و يتقرر الإلغاء من قبل قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ضمن لجنة الترتيب و التأديب ، ثم يقدم القاضي تقريره بالإلغاء إلى المحكمة مع بيان الأسباب التي دفعته لإتخاذ هذا الجزاء ، و يعود للمحكمة الحكم بالإلغاء       و بالتالي تنفيذ الحكم القاضي بحبس المحكوم عليه ، و للحفاظ على مبدأ الشرعية يجب أن ترد الإلتزامات المـلقاة على عاتق المختبر على سبيل الحصر ، وهذا حتى لا يتعسف القاضي في تقرير الإلغاء ، ففي التشريع الفرنسي يقوم مأمور الإختبار بتقديم تقرير إلى قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الذي يضمه إلى أمر الإحالة الموجه إلى المحكمة ، التي لها أن تضيف إلتزامات جديدة أو تمدد في مدة الإختبار، على أن لا يتجاوز التمديد 5 سنوات في مجموع مدة الإختبار ، كما لها أن تأمر بالتنفيذ الجزئي مرة واحدة بما لا يجاوز الشهرين ، و أخيرا لها أن تأمر بالإلغاء مع حبس المحكوم عليه ، فالمحكمة غير مقيدة بطلبات قاضي تطبيق العقوبات و يجوز الطعن في مختلف هذه القرارات بكافة طرق الطعن طبقا للمادة 744 من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الفرنسي.
إن نجاح الإختبار لن يكون إلا إذا كان نشاط لجنة الترتيب و التأديب و خاصة نشاط قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ذا فعالية ، و هذا انطلاقا من أول لقاء مع المحكوم عليه ، حيث تعمل اللجنة على توعية المحكوم عليه حول مدى أهمية التدابير المتخذة حياله و ضرورة إحترام الإلتزامات المقررة و ما يترتب عن عدم إحترامها من آثار سلبية (إلغاء التدبير و إدخاله السجن) ، و كنتيجة لنجاح الإختبار يلغى مفعول الحكم المقرر للعقوبة .
كما أنه قد يحدث و أن يحقق الإختبار نتائجه قبل مضي المدة المقررة له ، حينذاك يمكن لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات أن يعلن ذلك في إطار لجنة الترتيب و التأديب ، ثم يتقدم إلى المحكمة بتقريره طالبا إنهاء الإختبار، و إذا ما وافقت المحكمة على ذلك يعتبر الحكم حينئذ كأنه لم يكن ، و هذا ما يعد نوعا من رد الإعتبار المسبق . ففي النظام الفرنسي ، لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات سلطة إنهاء الإختبار قبل أوانه في حالة نجاحه بعد إخطار النيابة و المحكوم عليه وهو ما ورد في نص المادة 745 من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الفرنسي.
 و لأجل إنجاح هذا النظام ، يجب دعمه بما يكفل له ذلك من عمال مختصين لمراقبة الموضوعين تحت نظام الإختبار و الذين يمكن تسميتهم بأعوان الإختبار معينين من طرف قاضي تطبيق العقوبات لآداء مهامهم في دائرة إختصاص المجلس القضائي .
و على ضوء ما تقدم ، يمكننا القول أن إدخال أنظمة علاجية جديدة في التشريع الجزائري كالمساعدة اللاحقة للإفراج  ونظام الإختبار يمكن أن يسد الفراغ الملاحظ ، و بالتالي توسيع نطاق الطرق العلاجية التي تمكن قاضي تطبيق العقوبات من إختيار الأصلح منها تماشيا مع أهداف إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي حسب الحالات المعروضة عليه ، غير أن الفراغ التشريعي ليس هو العائق الوحيد أمام تمكين قاضي العقوبات من الصلاحيات ، التي يجب أن يضطلع بها لتحقيق أهداف عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي .
إضافة إلى الفراغ التشريعي المبين سالفا ، فإن طرق العلاج العقابي التي إنتهجها المشرع الجزائري تنطوي على بعض النقائص ، المتمثلة أساسا في عدم واقعيتها أو تعقيد كيفية تطبيقها ، مما يصعب على قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ترجمتها على أرض الواقع و هو بصدد إعادة تأهيل المحكوم عليهم إجتماعيا ،     و تبرز هذه الصعوبات خاصة بالنسبة للتصنيف  في نظام الحرية النصفية و نظام الإفراج المشروط .
إعتمد المشرع الجزائري على مبدأ تصنيف و تخصيص المؤسسات العقابية ، غير أن عملية التصنيف هذه تصطدم في المجال العملي بعوائق حدت من فاعليتها ، أهمها إكتظاظ المؤسسات العقابية و نقص الموارد البشرية المختصة التي تسهرعلى تطبيقها ، مما يجعل أهداف عملية التصنيف صعبة التحقيق نظرا لكون هذه العملية تخضع لبرنامج مسطر سلفا ، إعتمادا على دراسات نفسية ، إجتماعية ، طبـية و ثقافية للمحكوم عليهم قصد تحليل سلوكهم  و التعرف على مشاكلهم ، هذا لن يتأتى إلا عن طريق عناصر بشرية مؤهلة ، و هو الأمر الذي يكاد  يكون منعدما في معظم الأحيان ،ناهيك على أنه رغم التنصيص على لجنة الترتيب و التأديب ، إلا أن المشرع لم يرسم لها طريقا واضحا يسمح لها بإتخاذ القرارات التي تراها مناسبة ، مما يؤثر سلبا على نشاط قاضي تطبيق العقوبات .
أما فيما يخص نظام الحرية النصفية ، التي تضمنتها غالبية التشريعات على خلاف المشرع الجزائري       و الميكانيزمات الكفيلة بحسن تطبيقها ، ففي الواقع العملي كثيرا ما تتجنب لجان الترتيب و التأديب ،        و معها قضاة تطبيق العقوبات إقتراح هذه الوسيلة لتيقنهم من أن إقتراحاتهم تقابل بالرفض من قبل السلطة الوصية ، فتتجه نحو سبل أخرى ، تتمثل في غالب الأحيان في تحسين عملية العلاج العقابي في الوسط المغلق و ذلك بالرغم من إبتعاد غالبية التشريعات من الإلتجاء إليه ، و أثبت الكثير من الباحثين فشله  في تحقيق إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي للمحكوم عليهم ، بالإضافة إلى التركيز على تطبيق نظام الورش الخارجية التي أضحت أكثر الطرق العلاجية شيوعا في مجال العمل ، كما نلاحظ أن القصور الذي طال أنظمة أخرى ، كنظام الإفراج المشروط و الذي أضحى منحه من قبل السلطة المركزية على غرار الحرية النصفية أمرا نادرا . 
إن ما يمكن ملاحظته بالنسبة لطرق العلاج العقابي التي تبناها المشرع الجزائري ، أنها تتسم بمركزية القرار، الأمر الذي يحد من فعاليتها ، حيث أنها تقضي على المرونة التي يجب أن تتسم بها عمليات العلاج العقابي ، التي تهدف إلى تحقيق إعادة تأهيل المحكوم عليهم إجتماعيا . 
غير أن التوسيع في قائمة طرق العلاج العقابي ، بتبني أنظمة علاجية ثبتت نجاعتها في التشريعات المقارنة  و كذلك إعطاء الأنظمة القائمة الميكانيزمات التي تسمح لها بالتجسيد على أرض الواقع دونما عائق ، لا يكفي بمفرده لبلوغ الهدف المنشود ، ما لم يتم التفكير في إنتهاج جزاءات جنائية جديدة ، تتماشى و سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، و ذلك على المنوال الذي إتجهت إليه أغلب التشريعات المقارنة المتطورة  و المعروفة لديها بالجزاءات البديلة .
إن الجزاءات البديلة التي تبنتها السياسة الجنائية الحديثة ، أحدثت تغييرا ملحوظا في مجال تطبيق العقوبات و ذلك كون  الوسط المفتوح يشكل أحد عناصر نجاح عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، إضافة إلى فشل العقوبات السالبة للحرية في تحقيق الأهداف المرجوة منها ، و لتجسيد هذا التوجه عززت هذه التشريعات التدابير الجزائية غير السالبة للحرية و تنويعها و توسيع مجال إستعمالها ، غير أن المشرع الجزائري لم يساير هذا الإتجاه و هذا ملاحظ من عدم التنصيص عليها ،  هذه الجزاءات لا تستعمل كبديل للسجن فحسب ، بل تندرج في سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي التي تقوم على العلاج العقابي ، مما يعطي لها صورة مزدوجة فهي في آن واحد جزاءات و طريق علاج عقابي ، وهذا ما يسهل مأمورية قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في مباشرة سلطاته ، بالإضافة إلى تخفيض عدد النزلاء داخل المؤسسات العقابية .
و لتجسيد هذا الإتجاه على أرض الواقع ، يتحتم إصلاح المنظومة التشريعية العقابية بفروعها الثلاثة         ( قانون العقوبات ، قانون الإجراءات الجزائية و قانون تنظيم السجون) بشكل متناسق و متماسـك           و متكامل يسمح بزيادة السلطة التقديرية للقاضي الجزائي و ذلك بتزويده بالجزاءات البديلة ، مع وضع ضمانات جديدة لممارسة حقوق الدفاع . 
و من ضمن هذه الجزاءات يمكن ذكر الشائع منها ، وهي العمل للصالح العام ، حبس نهاية الأسبوع       و تحويل الدعوى الجزائية إلى طريق غير جزائي ، و تأجيل النطق بالعقوبة . 
فيما يخص العمل للصالح العام ، فإنه يعد حديثا نسبيا إذ يعود ظهوره إلى سنة 1966 بمؤسسة -ألميرا ـ بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، لتتبناه بعد ذلك بريطانيا بإسم نظام الخدمة العامة ، ليطبق بعد ذلك بكندا سنة 1980 ثم البرتغال سنة 1982 ، و قد يجد له تطبيقا في القريب العاجل في كل من إيرلندا ، إيطاليا          و ألمانيا و يشكل هذا الجزاء تدبيرا علاجيا  بالمفهوم الحديث و يتوقف نجاحه على حسن تطبيقه .
و قد يكون كجزاء عام ، يطبق على المكرهين بدنيا و المحكوم عليهم بالغرامة أو المصاريف القضائية مثلا ، كما قد يكون كعلاج عقابي في إطار تفريدي عندما يتعلق الأمر بالجانحين و حينئذ لا يمكن تطبيقه  إلا بمعرفة معمقة لشخصية الجاني ، الأمر الذي يستوجب إجراء تحقيق قبل تقريره مع ضمان مراقبته           و الإشراف عليه بعد النطق به و توجيهه نحو الأنشطة التكوينية أو التربصات العملية .
وتختلف التشريعات التي تبنت هذا الجزاء البديل في مدة تطبيقه من تشريع لآخر ، ففي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تقدر مدته بساعات عمل ، بينما في التشريعات الإشتراكية تتراوح مدته من شهرين إلى سنتين على الأكثر ، كما هو الحال في الإتحاد السوفياتي سابقا ، غير أن المتفق عليه في هذه التشريعات أن هذا النظام حقق نتائج إيجابية.
أما بالنسبة لنظام حبس نهاية الأسبوع ، الذي لجأت إليه بعض التشريعات كحل لتنفيذ العقوبات قصيرة المدة ، وهو يقوم على أساس التنفيذ بالنسبة للمحكوم عليه بعقوبة قصيرة المدة ، بحيث يتم تنفيذها على فترات تتناسب مع أيام العطل الأسبوعية و الإجازات السنوية فقط ، و نجد هذا النظام مطبقا في كل من فرنسا وإسبانيا و إمارة موناكو ، حيث نص القانون الفرنسي الصــادر في 11 جويلية 1975 على نظام تجزئة التنفيذ بالنسبة للعقوبات السالبة للحرية ، و يصدر قرار المحكمة بعد أخذ رأي محامي المتهــم       و النيابة العامة ، بمعرفة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات التابع لدائرة الإختصاص التي يقيم بها المحكوم عليه ، كما يمكن إتخاذه بناء على إقتراح قاضي تطبيق العقوبات إذا ما فاقت مدة الإنقطاع ثلاثة اشهر .
و يختص قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بتحديد أساليب التنفيذ و يمكنه أن يعدلها  طوال مدة العقوبة ، كما له أن يلغي النظام في حالة مخالفة المحكوم عليه للشروط و الإلتزامات و عند ذلك يصدر أمرا بالتنفيذ المستمر، و تخصم المدة التي تم تنفيذها من المدة المتبقية ، أما في ألمانيا فتقرير هذا النظام لا يتم إلا بالنسبة للعقوبات القاضية بمدة حبس لا يتجاوز 14 يوما ، كما يجوز للمحكمة المصدرة له سحبه كلما تبين لها أن المحكوم عليه لم يلتزم بالشروط التي تعهد بإحترامها  1 .
و من ضمن الجزاءات البديلة ، نجد أيضا نظام تحويل الدعوى الجزائية إلى الطريق غير الجزائي ، حيث يستطيع القاضي الجزائي إنتهاج إجراءات غير جزائية ، مما يغير من طبيعة الدعوى و بالتالي الجزاء وظهر هذا النظام بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وعرف بنظام التحويل ، و هو يتجلى في ثلاثة صور :
أولها  تتعلق بتطبيق هذا النظام في مرحلة ما قبل المتابعة الجزائية ، و هي تقوم على أساس مبدأ الفرق العلاجية المتكونة من شرطي يساعده  أحد قدماء المدمنين على الكحول ، الذي يكون قد تــــابع علاجـــــــا
إستشفائيا ناجحا بالمستشفى  ، و تجوب هذه الفرقة شوارع الحي للبحث عن السكارى الذين يتم نقلهم  إلى
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
01-/ أنظر الدكتور : مصطفى العوجي : دروس في العلم الجنائي- التصدي للجريمة -  الجزء الثاني مؤسسة نوفل بيروت لبنان ، ص: 178.
مستشفى معين ليتم إخضاعهم لبرامج معدة لهذا الغرض .
ثانيها تتعلق بالفترة ما بين المتابعة الجزائية و مرحلة تقرير الإدانة ، حيث يتم إخضاع مجموعات صغيرة من الجانحين بنوع من المعاملة تعرف بإسم (( برنامج المعاملة القصيرة ))  و هي تقوم على تقديم مساعدة نفسية منظمة من طرف مجرمين تم إصلاحهم ليتم تثبيت  هؤلاء الجانحين في مراكز مهنية أو في وظائف مناسبة لهم أو في مستشفيات لمعالجة المدمنين على الكحول مع توقيف الدعوى الجزائية لمـــدة 90 يوما ، كما يمكن تمديد هذه المدة طيلة ثلاثة أشهر أخرى و في حالة نجاح هذه الطريقة تترك الدعوى الجنائية بصفة نهائية ، غيرأن هذه الطريقة مرهونة بموافقة أطراف الدعوى الجنائية أي المتهم و النيابة العامة والمجني عليه.
ثالثها يتعلق بالمرحلة التي تفصل بين إثبات الإدانة و النطق بالجزاء ، فيصدر القاضي حينئذ أمرا بوضع المتهم تحت نظام الإختبار لمدة محدودة ، فإذا ثبت أن الجاني إجتاز هذه المرحلة بنجاح  فتعتبر الدعوى الجنائية كأن لم تكن و في الحالة العكسية فالقاضي الجزائي هو الذي يقرر له الجزاء الملائم لشخصيته ، إن هذه الطريقة تمنح فرصة لإختيار الوقت الملائم لتطبيق مختلف الطرق العلاجية كما تسمح للمحكمة بإتخاذ التدابير الملائمة .
إضافة إلى الأنظمة السالفة الذكر ، هناك نظام تأجيل النطق بالعقوبة ، و هو النظام الذي تبناه المشرع الفرنسي ، حيث أضحى بإمكان المحكمة الجنحية و محكمة الشرطة تأجيل النطق بالعقوبة بعد إقرار إدانة المتهم  و ذلك إلى وقت لاحق ، و يخضع تقرير التأجيل للسلطة التقديرية للقاضي ، كما أن مدة التأجيل لا يمكن أن تتجاوز سنة  حسب نص المادة 469 من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الفرنسي ، و بعد فوات هذا الأجل تقرر المحكمة الإعفاء من العقوبة وفقا لتطور حالة الجاني نحو الأحسن و مدى إحترامه للتوصيات التي أعطاها له  القاضي.
 يتبين لنا من خلال ما سبق ، أن سلطة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات مقيدة و أن مصدر هذه القيود هو القانون سواء تعلق الأمر بالأنظمة القائمة التي يشوبها الجمود من حيث كيفيات تفعيلها أو الفراغ التشريعي ،      و فيما يخص الأنظمة التي تبنتها مختلف التشريعات الحديثة و التي أهملها المشرع الجزائري رغم ثبوت نجاعتها ، وكذا الجزاءات البديلة التي تبنتها مختلف التشريعات وذلك  بإدراجها ضمن نظم العلاج العقابي
 لفاعليتها ، و ما على المشرع الجزائري إلا أن يحذو حذوها بإعطاء دور أكثر فاعلية لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات في إطار سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي .
و لكي يضطلع قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بالدور المنوط به على أحسن وجه ، لا يكفي أن نحصر عملية الإصلاح في الجانب التشريعي فحسب ، ما لم تواكب الإمكانيات المادية و البشرية اللازمة هذه الإصلاحات فهل الواقع العملي يؤكد ذلك ؟ و هذا ما سوف نتطرق إليه في المبحث الثاني من هذا الفصل .


المبحـث الثاني :
القيود الواردة على سلطاته من الناحية التطبيقية .
إن نجاح مؤسسة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات  في تجسيد السياسة العامة المرسومة له من خلال الأمر  72/02 مرهون بتوفير إمكانيات بشـرية ومادية ، التي قد تحول دون تحقيق أهداف سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي للمحكوم عليهم ، و هذا ما سنتعرض له بالشرح و التفصيل في المطلب الأول .
و بالموازاة مع ذلك ، سنحاول في المطلب الثاني تسليط الضوء على المكانة التي يحتلها داخل التركيبة الإجتماعية و الدور الذي يلعبه في الوسط القضائي ، و ذلك تحت عنوان النظرة المسلطة على قاضي تطبيق العقوبات .

المطلب الأول: الإمكانيات البشرية والمادية.
إن عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي للمحكوم عليهم تعد عملية صعبة ومتشعبة في أي دولة من دول العالم ، وهذا نظرا لما تحتويه من طرق علاجية مختلفة ومتعددة وهي بهذه الصفة تحتاج إلى توفير طاقات بشرية 
من أعوان إعادة التربية بكافة أصنافهم وعمال مربين وقضاة ذو كفاءة وخبرة عالية ، وذلك لإنجاح هذه 
العملية ، إضافة إلى كل هذا ، فإنها تحتاج إلى إمكانيات مادية تتناسب والإصلاح الإجتماعي للمحكوم عليهم ، وما تجدر إليه الملاحظة هو أن الإمكانيات البشرية والمادية تعد الركيزة الأساسية لنجاح عملية إعادة التأهيل  الإجتماعي التي حددها الأمر 72-02 ، غير أن هذه العملية الكبيرة تتوقف إلى حد كبير على نجاح أو فشل مؤسسة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات  في أداء المهمة النبيلة المنوطة به والمتمثلة في الإصلاح ، هذا كله سنتطرق إليه من خلال العناصر التالية :                                       
01 - الإمكانيات البشرية .                                       
تتمثل الإمكانيات البشرية التي ترتكز عليها عملية إعادة التأهيل الاجتماعي أساسا في عمال السجون بمختلف فئاتهم , وعمال إعادة التربية ، هذا من جهة ، وقاضي تطبيق العقوبات من جهة ثانية .                                                                                                                   1-1- عمال إعادة التربية :  إن عمال إعادة التربية في ثلاثة أصناف في ثلاث رتب هم : 
ضباط إعادة التربية ومساعدوا إعادة التربية , وأعوان الحراسة حسب ما ورد في أحكام المرسوم التنفيذي رقم91/309 المؤرخ في 09/01/1991 المتعلق بالقانون الأساسي الخاص المطبق على موظفي إدارة السجون ، حيث أنشأت وزارة العدل المدرسة الوطنية لتكوين موظفي وإطارات إعادة تربية المحكوم عليهم وتأهيلهم إجتماعيا ، وذلك بموجب المرسوم التنفيذى المؤرخ فى 14-7-1991 والتى يقع مقرها بمدينة سور الغزلان ، وكذلك بموجب القرار الوزاري المشترك المؤرخ فى 13-7-1995  الذي أنشأت بموجبه المدرسة السالفة الذكر ، والتي لها ملحقتين بالمسيلة وبقصر الشلالة بولاية تيارت ، حيث يتلقى عمال إعادة التربية تكوينا مهنيا وذلك عن طريق دروس نظرية وأخرى تطبيقية تتعلق بميدان  القانون وعلم النفس ، علم الإجتماع , وأساليب النجدة ومسائل الأمن بما يتلائم وخصوصيات العمل في إطار السجون وإعادة تربية المحكوم عليهم 1 .
وما يمكن التأكيد عليه في هذا المجال ، هو أن توفير عمال إعادة التربية كما وكيفا يعد عاملا أساسيا من عوامل نجاح مؤسسة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في سياسة إعادة تأهيل المحكوم عليهم إجتماعيا ، وقد أكد 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
01-/أنظر مرشد المتعامل مع القضاء ،مارس 1997 ص 15 وما بعدها.

معظم المختصون في علم الإجرام و العقاب على أن سلوكات عمال إعادة التربية تجاه المحكوم عليهم يؤثر على سير ومستقبل العملية العلاجية ، ومن ثمة ضرورة إخضاعهم إلى تكوين ملائم ، مع توعيتهم حول أهداف السياسية العلاجية المتبعة وتقديم مساهمتهم الإيجابية فيها ، وعليه لا يمكن تصور نجاح العملية الإصلاحية بدون إشراك هذه الفئة ، وبالتالي فإن أحسن وسيلة للحصول على مساهتهم في العملية العلاجية تكمن في فتح المجال أمامهم كي يساهموا في إتخاذ القرارات المتعلقة بالعلاج العقابي في مختلف  مراحله ، وهو الطريق الذي سار عليه المشرع الجزائري عندما فتح المجال أمام كل من المساعدات الإجتماعيات والمربين ومساعدوا إعادة التربية في هذا المجال ، وهذا ما نلمسه من خلال القرار المؤرخ فى 23-02-1972 الذي يحدد تشكيل وإختصاصات لجان الترتيب والتأديب لمؤسسات السجون ، حيث يدخل في تشكيل اللجنة التي يترأسها قاضي تطبيق العقوبات , رؤساء الحراس , المساعدون ، مربي ومساعدة إجتماعية وعند الإقتضاء أخصائيون في علم النفس .
إن عمل الهيئة التربوية يتضمن الشرح و التوعية نحو إعطاء المحكوم عليهم الإحساس بأنهم يدخلون في علاقات إنسانية مع الهيئة السالفة الذكر – الهئية التربوية- ، و باقي الأطراف المشاركة في العملية العلاجية ، و من ثمة يتم القضاء على جملة من الفوارق القائمة فعلا  أو التي يتصور المحكوم عليهم قيامها  
و تحقيقا لبلوغ هذا الهدف الأسمى ، نجد المشرع الجزائري خص موظفي إعادة التربية بقوانين خاصة تضمن وجودهم كهيئة قائمة بذاتها و مستقلة ، كما تضمن تدرجهم و ترقيتهم من سلك إلى آخر ، هذا ما أدى إلى تجاوز الوضع الذي كان سائدا إلى غاية سنة 1972 والذي لم يعط نتائج مرضية ، و مرد ذلك يعود إلى عدة إعتبارات و كذا المشاكل التي كانت تتخبط فيها الجزائر آنذاك ، غير أن ما يلفت الانتباه هو أن أعوان إعادة التربية وأعوان الحراسة يخضعون رئاسيا إلى مدير المؤسسة ، و هذا شيء منطقي بالنظر إلىالمركز القانوني الذي يتمتعون به كموظفين ولكن ما يثير الإنتباه أيضا هوخضوعهم لنفس الجهة , عندما يتعلق الأمر بمشاركتهم فى عملية العلاج العقابي.                            
إن موظفي إعادة التربية من خلال معايشتهم المستمرة والدائمة للمحكوم عليهم تتكون لديهم ثروة لا بأس بها في المعلومات التي يمكن أن تفيد وتساعد قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في أداء مهامه .
إلا أنه لا يتم إستغلال هذه المعلومات إلا في إطار الإختصاص المنوط به عند إنعقاد لجنة الترتيب والتأديب التي لها أن تستعين بكل شخص ترى فائدة في مساهمته.
ولا ينحصر مصطلح الإمكانيات البشرية المشرفة على عملية العلاج العقابي في موظفي إعادة التربية من حراس ومربين ومساعدات إجتماعيات  فقط ، بل يشمل كذلك قاضي تطبيق العقوبات  كعنصر بشري يتدخل في سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي. 
1-2- قاضى تطبيق العقوبات : إن تطور فكرة الجزاء الجنائي عبر العصور، وإتساع أفكار الدفاع الإجتماعي خاصة فيما يتعلق بتدخل القاضي الجزائي في مرحلة التنفيذ ، أصبح هذا الأخير يحتاج إلى معارف خاصة تتعلق بمجال نشاطه , تختلف عن تلك المعارف التي يحتاجها القاضي المدني , إذ أن القاضي الجزائي في حاجة ماسة إلى معارف متنوعة قانونية وغير قانونية ،  يكتسب البعض منها عن طريق الممارسة ، لكن من الأنجع أن تلقن له بصفة نظرية ومنهجية حتى تزداد فاعليته ، وتقتضي الضرورة اليوم  دراسة العلوم التي تهتم بالظاهرة الإجرامية ، أسبابها وطرق مقاومتها ، حتى يتمكن من وضع حد لها عن طريق الآليات التي وضعها المشرع تحت تصرفه ،  فإذا كان تكوين القاضي الجزائي يعد أمرا مقبولا ، فإن تخصص وتكوين قاضي تطبيق العقوبات يعد أمرا ضروريا بالنظر إلى المهمة المسندة إليه , ذلك أن تكوين هذا القاضي وإن كان يرتبط بتكوين القاضي الجزائي بصفة عامة ، إلا أنه يحتاج بالنظر إلى الطبيعة الخاصة بمهامه إلى تكوين خاص ، وذلك حتى يستطيع القيام بالمهام المنوطة به والمتعلقة بعملية الترتيب ، والنظرة المستقبلية حول إعادة إدماج الجناة , ويقرر التدابير المناسبة ، ويستطيع تغييرها تبعا لتطور حالة المحكوم عليهم ، كل هذا يتطلب فهم سياستي التجريم والعقاب وأبعاد كل منهما ، وخاصة وأنه يمارس مهامه في وسط يختلف تماما عن الوسط الخاص بالمحكمة ، ويربط علاقات مع أشخاص يختلفون في تكوينهم عن القضاة  , كمدير المؤسسة وأعوان إعادة التربية والمربين والمساعدات الإجتماعيات وكذا المحكوم عليهم.
ولأن قاضي تطبيق العقوبات لم يحض بالتكوين الضروري  ظل بعيدا كل البعد عن سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي وخلفياتها والأسس النظرية والعملية التي تقوم عليها ، بحيث لم يتلق لا تكوينا نظريا ولا تطبيقيا الذي يمكنه من تجاوز هذا النقص ، هذا فضلا على أنه في غالب الأحيان يفتقر إلى الخبرة المطلوبة فى المسائل العقابية ، غير أن النقص الذي يعاني منه قاضي تطبيق العقوبات  يرجع أساسا إلى مشكل تكوين القاضي الجزائي بصفة عامة ومرد ذلك هو نقص الهيئات المعهود إليها مهمة التكوين ، وإختلاف برامج التكوين بالنسبة للمشاكل التي تطرحها الحياة العملية ، فضلا عن العجز الكمي والكيفي المسجل في مجال التأطير , بحيث توجد هيئة وحيدة تتكفل بتكوين القضاة  والمتمثلة في المعهد الوطني للقضاء سابقا ، المدرسة العليا للقضاء حاليا , وما يمكن الإشارة إليه هو أن وزارة العدل في السنوات الأخيرة تنبهت إلى الدور الفعال الذي يحضى به قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، مما جعلها تنظم دورات تكوينية قصيرة المدى تصل مدتها في بعض الأحيان إلى أسبوع , تلقى فيها محاضرات للقضاة الذين عهد إليهم هذا المنصب وهذا  بالتنسيق مع المعهد الدولى الجنائي ، إذ ألقيت سلسلة من المحاضرات حول قاضي تطبيق العقوبات .
 لكن وما يجب التأكيد عليه في هذا الشأن ,أنه لايمكن أن نتكلم عن تكوين قاضي تطبيق العقوبات  كحقيقة بل يجب العمل على تحسينها ،  و ضرورة خصه بتكوين جيد ، يضمن حسن آداء دوره في سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي للمحكوم عليهم ، وهذا في إطار يتسم بالحداثة والعصرنة , من الناحية البشريــــة        و التعليمية , حيث أن التكوين يزيد من فعالية دوره ويقربه من حيث المركز المرموق الذي يحتله داخل الجهاز القضائي .
وفي غياب التكوين المتكامل والمستمر , أصبحت وزارة العدل تعتمد على الخبرة بصفة عقلانية , إذ يتم التعيين في هذا المنصب بالتركيز على قضاة ذوي خبرة  وأقدمية , وهو ماتسمح به النصوص القائمة حاليا غير أن اللجنة الوطنية لإصلاح العدالة أعطت الأهمية البالغة لوظيفة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات المهمشة حاليا لضمان إحترام التشريع في مادة الحبس وضمان متابعة  تنفيد الإفراج المشروط.
مما سبق ، يمكن القول بأنه حتى تنجح سياسة إعادة تأهيل المحكوم عليهم يجب التركيز على الإمكانيات البشرية المؤهلة  , من موظفين وقضاة ، غير أنه حتى مع توفرها لا يكفي ، بل يبقى تحقيق هذه الغاية المنشودة يتوقف على عناصر يجب توفرها أهمها الإمكانيات المادية .
2- الإمكانيات المادية.
يكتسي توفر الإمكانيات المادية أهمية بالغة في إنجاح سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، وأن نقصها أو إنعدامها يؤثر سلبا على كل المجهودات المتعلقة بالإصلاح ، وبالدرجة الأولى على عمل قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، فما مدى أهمية هذه الإمكانيات وما مدى تأثيرها على قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ؟
2-1- أهمية الإمكانيات المادية : إن الإمكانيات المادية ضرورية لكل مؤسسة من مؤسسات الدولة ، وهذا  يسمح لها بتحقيق الغاية المرجوة والأهداف التي أنشأت من أجلها , وفي هذا المجال يذهب البعض إلى التقرير بأن أزمة أي مؤسسة , تعود في الأصل إلى أزمة الإمكانيات ، وهذا ما توصلت إليه أيضا اللجنة الوطنية لإصلاح العدالة ، على أن العديد من الإصلاحات الوطنية فشلت بسبب غياب الإمكانيات الضرورية وعلى رأسها الوسائل المادية .
وعليه فإن مؤسسة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، لنجاحها وتحقيق المهمة المسندة إليها ، المتمثلة في سياسة إعادة تأهيل المحكوم عليهم إجتماعيا ، لابد من توفير الإمكانيات المادية لهذه المؤسسة بالدرجة الأولى ، وهذا ما لمسناه من خلال التدريب الميداني الذي قمنا به بمجلس قضاء برج بوعريريج , حيث أن القاضي الذي أنتدب لممارسة مهمة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات لا يتوفر على الإمكانيات المادية التي تضمنتها المقولة السابقة الذكر ،  وهذا ما يعكر صفو عمله ويكون مردوده ضئيلا بالموزاة مع المهمة النبيلة المسندة إليه .
إن إيجاد التوازن في أي تشريع من التشريعات يقتضي التركيز على الإمكانيات المادية لأنها تؤثر على عمل قاضي تطبيق العقوبات وهذا ما سنتطرق إليه فى النقطة الثانية.
2-2- الإمكانيات المادية ومدى تأثيرها على عمل قاضي تطبيق العقوبات : إنه وبالرجوع إلى الواقع
المادي لمؤسساتنا العقابية , نجد تفاوتا كبيرا بين ماهو موجود وما يجب أن يكون بالنسبة لتجهيزها المادي  فأول ما يلفت النظر هو كثرة السجناء وقلة التجهيزات المادية اللازمة لتحقيق العمل التربوي , سواء تعلق الأمر  بنظام البيئة المغلقة أو نظام البيئة المفتوحة ، ومرد ذلك أساسا هو عدد النزلاء الذي لم يصحبه تزايد في عدد المؤسسات العقابية , إذ يبلغ عدد المؤسسات العقابية 141 مؤسسة ، وهو عدد غير كاف وقديم في نفس ا لوقت , إذ يوجد حوالي 30 مؤسسة منها ما يعود تاريخ بنائها إلى أكثر من قرن من الزمن  ويشكل بعضها خطرا كبيرا لوجودها داخل النسيج العــمراني ( داخل المدن) هذا بالرغم من المجهودات المبذولة من طرف وزارة العدل لتحسين وضعيتها ورفع قدرة إستيعابها ، وبالرغم من ذلك فإن وضعها لم يشهد تحسنا ، وهذا بسبب ضعف الإعتمادات المالية التي تخصصها الدولة لهذا القطاع .
وما تجدر إليه الملاحظة أيضا ، أن اللجنة الوطنية لإصلاح العدالة وفي إطار تجسيد هذا الإصلاح ركزت في توصياتها على تحسين المنشآت وتوسيع الشبكة العقابية مع الإعتماد على عصرنة طرق التسيير.
حيث أن ترتيب المساجين وتوزيعهم داخل المؤسسات العقابية نتج عنه إزدحام كبير جدا لا يتلاءم مع ما رسمته النصوص والمعايير المتعلقة بشخصية الجاني ، وحالته الجزائية وسنه ووضعيته , بحيث تتم وفقا للواقع العملي حسب الإمكانيات لاغير، إذ تعطى الأولوية لضرورة الأمن وحفظ النظام , بحيث يتولى موظفوا إعادة التربية مهام حفظ النظام والأمن على حساب الأنشطة العلاجية الأخرى ، لذلك يجب توفير مؤسسات جديدة لسد العجز المسجل ، ويجب أن تكون مجهزة بالوسائل المادية اللازمة ، وذلك قصد تحقيق الغاية المنوطة بقاضي تطبيق العقوبات المنوه عنها في المواد من 100 الى 109 من الامر 72/02 



خاصة أن المادة 106  جعلت من توفير التجهيزات المادية الخاصة بالتكوين المهني أمرا إلزاميا بالنسبة لمؤسسات إعادة التربية ومؤسسات إعادة التأهيل والمراكز المتخصصة ومراكز التقويم.
إن نقص الإمكانيات المادية اللازمة لعملية العلاج العقابي يعيق تجسيدها على أرض الواقع ، وبالتالي يحول دون مباشرة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الجزائية لعمله الرامي إلى إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي للمحكوم عليهم ، ولا يمكن أن تتم عملية العلاج العقابي بصورة جيدة دون توفير الإمكانيات المادية اللازمة لذلك.
 وكخلاصة لما سبق التطرق إليه ،  فإن نقص الإمكانيات المادية والبشرية يعد من العوامل الأساسية التي من شأنها أن تنعكس سلبا على عمل قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، والتي يمكن القول بأنها ترجع الى نقص الإرادة لدى كل من المشرع أو لدى السلطات السياسية أو الإثنين معا  لترجمة التوجهات العامة الخاصة بإصلاح الواقع المزري للسجون ، كما أنه توجد عوامل أخرى لها تأثير كبير في تعطيل مؤسسة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات والتي يعبرعنها بالنظرة المسلطة على هذه المؤسسة من قبل الوسط القضائي والوسط الإجتماعي إذن فما هو التمثيل الخارجي لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات؟ هذا ماسنتعرض له فى المطلب الثاني. 
المطلب الثانى: النظرة المسلطة على قاضى تطبيق العقوبات.
لقد أشرنا في المطلب السابق إلى أن توفر الإمكانيات المادية والبشرية يساهم بقسط كبير في نجاح سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، وسنحاول فيما يلي أن نبين أن هذا النجاح يتوقف كذلك على النظرة المسلطة على قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في الوسطين الإجتماعي والقضائي . 
01-نظرة الوسط الإجتماعى لقاضى تطبيق العقوبات. 
تكتسي مساهمة المجتمع في العملية الإصلاحية أهمية بالغة لذا ينبغي العمل على كسب ثقة الرأي العام في عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي وضمان مساهمته التي تقوم على أساس حسن الجوار والتقارب مابين المجتمع وأعضائه المنحرفين, والسبيل إلى ذلك هو جعل المجتمع يساهم من قريب أو من بعيد في العملية ذاتها .
ويمكن أن يكون العمل اتجاه المجتمع في هذا المجال في إتجاهين , عمل يهدف إلى الشرح والتوعية حول المؤسسات الجزائية الجديدة ، ويكون بمثابة الأرضية لهذه المؤسسات , وهنا يظهر دور وسائل الإعلام ، وهو الآخر يهدف إلى كسب ثقة المجتمع والحصول على مساهمته الفعلية في سير قاضي تطبيق العقوبات وسياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي فيما يخصنا ، لكن ماهو موقع هذه المساهمة والتوعية في واقع مجتمعنا  
إن عدم وعي المجتمع وعدم معرفته بآفاق وأبعاد إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، يشكل أحد الأسباب التي عطلت فعالية دور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في العملية الإصلاحية ، لذا ينبغي إعلام المواطن كفرد والمجتمع كهيئة حول أهداف وأبعاد هذه العملية , وتعريفه بالساهرين عليها وقد ترتب عن العمل الإعلامي المفقود ، هذا الجهل التام لدى المجتمع بخلفيات وأهداف سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ومقوماتها فقد ظل المجتمع معتقدا أن الهدف من تطبيق العقوبات هو عزل المحكوم عليه عن المجتمع ، ونسيانه وتعريضه لأشد المعاملة العقابية , فالعمل العلاجي تم تفسيره على غير حقيقته حيث يرى السواد الأعظم من المجتمع تساهل العدالة الجزائية مع المجرمين وحتى العمل على حمايتهم 1.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــتــــــــ
1-/ إن تطبيقا سيئا للعلاج يعطي  صورة غير حقيقية عن سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ويسبب إستياء المجتمع وهذا...

وأمام هذا الوضع يبدو الحل كمرحلة أولى في بذل كل المجهودات للحصول على التفهم الإجتماعي لمؤسسة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات وقبولها وهنا يظهر الدور الذي ينبغي أن تقوم به وسائل الإعلام 1  ويجب في مرحلة ثانية العمل من أجل الحصول على المساهمة الإجتماعية في عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي .
وتبرز هذه المساهمة في مظاهر مختلفة أهمها تنمية حركة التطوع الإجتماعي خدمة لإعادة تأهيــــــــل
المساجين ، و ذلك في إطار تنظيمي واضح مثل ،  إرساء المساعدة اللاحقة للإفراج ، إن مثل هذا الإتجاه يجعل من مهمة التأهيل الإجتماعي مهمة المجتمع كله وليست فقـط مهمة الدولـــة وحدها , من خلال جهازيها التنفيذي والقضائي , هذا فضلا عن أن إنتهاج هذا الأسلوب يعد فرصة للمواطـن ليتعرف على الوظيفة الحقيقية للجزاء , مما يزيد من حظوظ نجاح السياسة العقابية  وبذلك تكون مساهمة المجتمع شرطا أساسيا لرفع درجة فعالية سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعى وإظهار دور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في آداء وتطبيق هذه السياسة  .
ما يمكن إستخلاصه على ضوء ما تقدم ، أن سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي غائبة عن الساحة الإجتماعية وأن النظرة التي يسلطها المجتمع على مؤسسة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، يمكن أن يعبر عنها بإنعدام النظرة المسلطة عل قاضي تطبيق العقوبات.
02- نظرة الوسط القضائي لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات .
إن الوسط القضائي الذي نقصده هنا هو أعضاء الجهاز القضائي وأعوان القضاء ،  وهذا لكون قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ينتمي إلى الجهاز القضائي من جهة ،  و يدخل في علاقات مع أعوان القضـاء وخاصة
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
(تابع) ...ماحصل في بعض الدول المتقدمة مثل فرنسا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مما أدى بالسلطات فى هذه البلدان إلىالتراجع مؤقتا عن سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي .
01-/ لاتلعب الصحافة في بلادنا بصفة عامة دورا مساعدا للمجهودات التي تبذل في مجال إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، إذ نجدها من خلال تغطيتها لما يدور داخل المحاكم , خاصة خلال الدورات الجنائية , تقوم بدور إعلامي مغاير تماما للإتجاه الإصلاحي حيث غالبا ما تصاغ القضايا في شكل قصص مغرية , مصحوبة برسومات من أافلام العنف والجنس , وعلى العكس من ذلك تلعب الصحافة دورا إعلاميا وتربويا حقيقيا خاصة  في الدول الأسكندنافية والدول الاشتراكية .
المحامين من جهة أخرى .
2-1- نظرة الجهاز القضائي لتطبيق العقوبات:  إن طبيعة المرحلة الزمانية التي نمر بها حاليا ،  تتطلب أن يكون القانون قادرا على قطع المراحل التطورية دون إحداث الشعور بالإنقطاع فيما بينها ، و يمكن إعتبار مؤسسة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات صورة معبرة ، تعكس وجها من أوجه التطور الشامل الذي يعيشه المجتمع الجزائري .
هذه المؤسسة و بالرغم من كونها تعبر عن أحدث الإتجاهات في السياسة الجنائية ، إلا أنها لم تلق الإهتمام الكافي داخل الجهاز القضائي ، حيث تتمثل الصورة الراسخة حول قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في وصفه بالقاضي المكلف بتنفيذ العقوبات ، والذي تتمثل مهمته في متابعة ملفات المحكوم عليهم عن طريق مراسلة المصالح المركزية بوزارة العدل و إعطاء الرأي حول طلبات الإفراج المــشروط ، ومادامت الظروف كذلك فلا يمكن لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات النجاح في مهمته الأساسية ، المتمثلة في تجسيد سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي في ظل النظرة غير المهتمة ،  بل والمحتقرة لأعضاء الجهاز القضائي ذاته ، هذا الأمر  يبدو غريبا ، خاصة إذا ما قورن بالمكانة التي يحتلها قاضي التحقيق أو قاضي الأحداث، و حتى و إن كان قاضي تطبيق العقوبات شخصية جديدة نسبيا في النظام القضائي الجزائري، فإن ذلك لا يفسر كل الغموض الذي يحيط بوظيفته داخل الجهاز القضائي ، وعليه يجب أن نبحث عن أسباب أخرى لتفسير  هذا الوضع .
و نتطرق في أول الأمر إلى مسألة مساهمة الجهاز القضائي في عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي و مساهمة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في العمل القضائي .
 فبالنسبة لمساهة الجهاز القضائي ، نجد صورة لهذه المساهمة على مستوى مرحلتي التحقيق و المحاكمة على إعتبار أن إختيار الجزاء يشكل المرحلة الأولية في عملية العلاج العقابي ، و لكن و لأن الصلة بين قاضي الحكم و المحكوم عليه تنقطع فور النطق بالحكم ، فقاضي الحكم لا يدخل في علاقة مباشرة مع قاضي تطبيق العقوبات لوجود حاجز يفصل ما بين مرحلتي المحاكمة والتنفيذ ، و عليه تكون المساهمة هنا ضئيلة .
إلى جانب ذلك ،  و من خلال إستقراء نص المادة 64 من قانون تنظيم السجون و إعادة تربيةالمساجين التي تنص :" للقضاة المشار إليهم أدناه ،  الحق في الدخول إلى مؤسسات السجون الكائنة في دائرة إختصاص محكمتهم أو مجلسهم القضائي لإتمام مهمتهم كلما لزم ذلك :
1- وكيل الجمهورية و قاضي التحقيق .            3- قاضي الأحداث.
2- قاضي تطبيق الأحكام الجزائية.                  4- رئيس غرفة الإتهام       
. 5- رئيس المجلس القضائي و النائب العام."
  نجدها تنص على نوع من الرقابة على المؤسسات العقابية من قبل بعض أعضاء الجهاز القضائي ،      و هي تعبر في مجملها عن إهتمام قائم لدى المشرع  بأن يتم تنفيذ الجزاءات طبقا لما قضت به الأحكام ، إلى جانب رغبته في ضمان حماية شرعية و قانونية للحقوق الأساسية للمحكوم عليه خلال مدة إعتقاله. هذه الرقابة حتى وإن كانت لها علاقة بعملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، إلا أنها لا تجسد أي علاقة بقاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، ولا تكشف عن أية مشاركة للجهاز القضائي في عمل قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، هذا بالنسبة لمساهمة الجهاز القضائي في سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي .
كما يجب على وكيل الجمهورية و في غيابه وكيل الجمهورية المساعد وكذا على قاضي تطبيق الأحكام الجزائية و قاضي الأحداث إجراء زيارة للمؤسسة مرة في كل شهر.
و يجب على رئيس غرفة الإتهام أن يقوم بزيارة مؤسسات السجون الكائنة فى دائرة إختصاص مجلسه القضائي مرة في كل ثلاثة أشهر ، ويجب على رئيس المجلس القضائي والنائب العام القيام بزيارة المؤسسات العقابية الموجودة في دائرة إختصاص مجلسهما القضائي مرة في كل ستة أشهر .
أما بالنسبة لمساهمة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في عمل الجهة القضائية ، فإن أهم مجال يمكن أن يلاقي بينهما هو مجال إشكالات التنفيذ 1 ، ولكن حتى في هذا المجال فإن الجهتين لا تلتقيان من أجل إعادة التأهيل
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
01-/ إشكالات التنفيذ نصت عليها المادة 09 من قانون تنظيم السجون بقولهاّ: 
" إن النزاعات العارضة والمتعلقة بتنفيذ الأحكام الجزائية , ترفع أمام الجهة القضائية التي أصدرت الحكم,بناء على طلب...


الإجتماعي ، كون النزاع في التنفيذ قانونا لا يشمل إلا الأخطاء المادية الصرفة أو العناصر الغامضة في الحكم ، وعليه نكون بعيدين عن النزاع العقابي الصحيح ، الذي هو في الأصل أوسع بكثير على أن تحتويه إشكالات التنفيذ ، وبذلك  يظل قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بعيدا كل البعد عن العمل القضائي ، لأن المشرع  لم يمنحه هذه الفرصة ولم يقرب بذلك عالم تطبيق العقوبة من عالم الحكم .
 هذه الوضعية المتنافرة بين الجهتين ، موجودة بالرغم من أن قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الذي يقوم خلال أدائه لمهامه بعدة أنشطة ، تعد بالفعل إمتدادا للعمل القضائي على مستوى الحكم ولا تمس بعمل هذه الجهات ، وبالتالي تفادي قيام صراع بين الجهتين , خاصة وأن الجزاء الموقع على المحكوم عليه يلزم قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ولا يدخل في إختصاصه أن يعيد النظر فيه ، حيث يتدخل فقط في تحديد الطريقة الملائمة لتنفيذه , هذا الوضع وحسب قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بمجلس قضاء برج بوعريريج ،من المفروض أن يحضى برضا القضاة ، إذ أنه يدل على أن تنفيذ الجزاء منظم وأن أحدهم هومن يتولى إدارة هذا التنفيذ ، مما يزيد في نجاعة عملهم ويطمئنهم حول مصير الأحكام التي يصدرونها .
هذا إضافة إلى أن سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي تتطلب تدخل قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في عمل جهة 
الحكم , مما يساعده حتما على فك العزلة التي تحجبه عن الجهاز القضائي ، هذا ما يسمح له بربــــــــــط
علاقات عمل جيدة مع باقي القضاة وعلى تقديم مساعدة هامة لجهة الحكم ، لما لديه من خبرة بالمسائل العقابية إذا منحت له فرصة الإشتراك في وضع اللبنة الأولى في عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي والمتمثلة
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
(تابع) ...النيابة العامة ويمكن آن يرفع الطلب لهذه الجهة القضائية من طرف القاضى المكلف بتطبيق الأحكام الجزائية , أو من المحكوم عليهم , وفى هذه الحالة يرسل الطلب آلي النيابة العامة للاطلاع عليه , ويتعين على هذه الأخيرة , أن تقدم دفوعها الكتابية بهذا الشأن في غضون ثمانية أيام .
تختص الجهة القضائية , التي أصدرت الحكم , بإصلاح الأخطاء المادية الواردة في حكمهاكما تختص غرفة الاتهام بالإصلاحات والطلبات لعارضة المتعلقة بالتنفيذ والناجمة عن الاحكام الصادرة من المحاكم الجنائية .
 ويجوز للجهة القضائية الناظرة في الطلب آن تأمر بوقف تنفيذ الحكم وفرض جميع التدابير اللازمة ريثما تفصل في النزاع.
في النطـــق بالجــزاء الجنــائي .
2-2- علاقة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بالمحامين: يساهم المحامي من خلال مرافعته , والعمل التمهيدي الذي يسبقها بطريقة فعالة في عملية تحديد الجزاء وتفريده , حيث يوازن بين مختلف الجزاءات التي من المحتمل أن تطبق على المتهم , فيقترح منها وبطريقة غير مباشرة تلك التي تكون غير شديدة وأكثر توافقا مع شخصية موكله ، وبالنظر إلى الجرم المقترف 1.
كما أنه و في مرحلة التحقيق ، يطلع المحامي على الجوانب الخفية المتعلقة بشخصية المتهم من خلال الملف المكون حوله , الذي يعد إجباريا في مواد الجنايات وجوازيا في مواد الجنح , إضافة إلى هذا ، فإن المحامي يربط علاقة مباشرة مع المتهم ويخاطبه بلغة الصراحة ، فيكون موضع ثقته .
هذا المركز الذي يحتله المحامي في مرحلتي التحقيق والمحاكمة , يؤهله ، بل يفرض مساهمته في مرحلة تنفيذ الجزاء ، بالرغم من أن هذا الدور لم يسند إليه , لا في ظل قانون الإجراءات الجزائية ولا ضمن قانون تنظيم السجون وإعادة تربية المساجين , بالرغم من أن المشرع عندما أسند مهمة تطبيق العقوبات إلى قاض بإعتباره الحامي الطبيعي للحقوق الفردية , كان عليه بالمقابل وتطبيقا للمبادئ العامة , أن يخصص مكانا للدفاع على هذا المستوى , ذلك أنه لا يمكن تصور عمل قضائي دون إعتراف بحقوق الدفاع , وهذا  ما يؤدى إلى ضرورة الإعتراف بتدخل المحامي في مرحلة التنفيذ وضمان هذا التدخل ,
 هذا طبعا إذا كان قاضي تطبيق العقوبات يصدرقرارات أو أوامر قضائية ، والأمر ليس كذلك في ظل النصوص القائمة ، وعلى هذا النحو تكون النظرة المسلطة على قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في علاقته مع المحامي سواء محامي المتهم , أو محامي الطرف المدني ، الذي يقوم بعملية توعية تستهدف موكله ، الذي غالبا ما يهتم بتوقيع العقوبة مهملا بذلك حقه الأصلي المتمثل في التعويض المدني , الذي لايمثل له في ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
01-/ أنظر المواد 722 ,733, 743 من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الفرنسي حول مساهمة المحامي الفرنسي في مرحلة تنفيذ الجزاء الجنائي , حيث نجده يتدخل بمناسبة طلب العفو الخاص والعفو العام وحالة العود التي ينجم عنها إلغاء نظام الإفراج المشروط, وبالنسبة لنظام الإختبار أمام المحكمة , كما يتدخل أمام قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بالنسبة للقضايا المتعلقة بمن توكل للدفاع عنهم وذلك يكون بتقديم عريضة في كل مرة.
غالب الأحيان  سوى رضا معنوي , نظرة باهتة خالية من أي قوام يكرس الرغبة في إعادة تأهيل المحكوم عليه إجتماعيا.


المبحث الثالث :
تقييم وإقتراحات حول دور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في ظل الأمر 72/02.
إستعرضنا فيما تقدم ، نشأة وتطور فكرة إستمرار وظيفة القضاء إلى ما بعد صدور الحكم وتطبيقها في بعض التشريعات التي نعتبرها نمودجية و حديثة نوعا ما ، وصولا إلى تكريس هذه الفكرة في التشريع الجزائري على ضوء الأمر72/02 ، من خلال إستعراض دور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات و صلاحياته في إطار سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي للمحكوم عليهم ، التي تبناها هذا القانون صراحة في ديباجته ومختلف نصوصه القانونية.
وقد أوضحنا أن مختلف المساهمين إلى جانبه في هذه العملية النبيلة ، يشاركونه في ذلك على الشيوع ، ذلك أنه لا وجود لأطر قانونية واضحة ترسم حدودا لتعاونهم ، مما أدى بنا إلى إعتبارها قيودا قانونية ، ذلك لكونهم يساهمون طبقا للقانون من جهة ، وواقعية من جهة أخرى ، نظرا لأن النشاط الكثيف داخل المؤسسات العقابية لا يتوقـف  و يحتاج إلى سلطة قرار حاضرة إلى جانبه ، وهو ما يفتقده هذا القاضي في تأدية رسالته.
وإذا ما ألقيـنا نــظرة في مجــموعة الإختصاصات التي يضطلع بها قاضـي تطبـيق العقـوبات فـي النظـــام 
الجزائري لوجدناها جوفاء فارغة من معناها و لا تساير المعطيات العلمية الحديثة في المعاملة العقابية والتي تبنتها الأمم المتحدة في العديد من مؤتمراتها نوردها في موضعها .
وإيمانا منا بضخامة رسالته ومستلزماتها ، رأينا أن نبدأ بتقييم دوره في الأمر 72/02 وذلك في المطلب الأول ، حتى يتسنى لنا بعد ذلك الوقوف على النقائص وإقتراح بعض التوصيات و الآراء  في ظل مقارنة بين قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الجزائري ونظيره الفرنسي وتماشيا مع توصيات الأمم المتحدة وتطور النظرة الأنسانية إلى معاملة المحكوم عليهم و تغير الزاوية التي ينظر منها إلى دور العقوبة وذلك في مطلب ثان.

المطلب الأول:  تقييم دور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في ظل الأمر 72/02.
لو أردنا وضع أوجه للمقارنة بين التشريعين الجزائري و الفرنسي ، باعتبار هذا الأخير المصدر التاريخي للأول ، لإلتمسنا قصورا وعدم نجاعة في الأمر 72/02 ، ونورد ذلك في شكل موجز على الوجه الآتي:
 يتم تعيين قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الفرنسي بمرسوم رئاسي ، بعد إقتراح المجلس الأعلى للقضاء ، بينما يعين في النظام الجزائري بمقتضى قرار من وزير العدل لمدة ثلاث سنوات قابلة للتجديد طبقا للمادة 07من الأمر 72/02 ، ونخلص هنا إلى أنه رغم أهمية دورقاضي تطبيق العقوبات في سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، إلا أن طريقة تعيينه لا تعكس هذه الأهمية ، ويعد هذا الإجراء عرضة للإنتقاد ، إذ أنه يتنافى والأسس الفقهية التي أقيم عليها التدخل القضائي في مرحلة تنفيذ الجزاء ، والتي تتمثل في إحترام مبدأ الشرعية ، وضمان حقوق المحكوم عليهم ، وإلتزام إمتداد الخصومة الجزائية (الدعوى العمومية) حتى الإفراج النهائي عن المحكوم عليه ، ومابعد الإفراج عنه ، ذلك أن تعيينه بقرار من وزير العدل يجعله خاضعا له خضوعا رئاسيا ، مثله مثل قضاة النيابة العامة ، وبالتالي إستمرار مرحلة المتابعة وليس الخصومة الجزائية حتى نهاية تنفيذ الجزاء ، وهذا ما إذا نظرنا إلى المركز القانوني لهذا القاضي .
كما يتمتع وزير العدل بسلطة واسعة في سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، وذلك بسيطرته على تقرير طرق العلاج العقابي ، وقد نص على ذلك المرسوم التنفيذي رقم 04/332 المؤرخ في 24أكتوبر2004 الذي يحدد صلاحيات وزير العدل حافظ الأختام ، إذ نصت المادة 07 منه على أن وزير العدل حافظ الأختام يسهر على تطبيق العقوبات ، ويعد وينفذ بهذه الصفة كل تدبير ذا طابع تشريعي أو تنظيمي ويسهر على تطبيقه ، وبذلك نجده يختص بتوزيع المحكوم عليهم الذين تم إخضاعهم للمراقبة بالمركز الوطني للملاحظة ، وهم أساسا المحكوم عليهم بعقوبات طويلة المدة ، كما يختص الوزير بإتخاذ كل القرارات المتعلقة بإفادة المحكوم عليهم بطرق العلاج ، وهو بذلك يستحوذ على كل السلطة التقريرية ، وهذا ما يشكل مركزية مفرطة في إتخاذ القرار ، ولا نجد لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات سوى سلطة الإقتراح وحقه في التقارير ورئاسة الإجتماعات وما إلى ذلك من الإختصاصات التي لا تشعره بعمله القضائي ، بل يظهر أقل أهمية من مدير المؤسسة .
إن المركزية في إتخاد القرار ، تعيق بدون شك عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي وتحد من فاعليتها ، كما أن هذا الشكل من المركزية ، وإن كان قد وجد مايبرره في بداية تطبيق الأمر 72/02 ، حيث كان القضاة مبتدئين وتنقصهم الخبرة في المسائل العقابية ، بالإضافة إلى حداثة بعض الأنظمة العلاجية التي تم تبنيها ، فكانت هذه المركزية تحول دون أي تعسف أو تسلط ، فضلا عن أنها كانت تشكل ضمانة هامة لحماية قرارات العدالة ، إلا أنه مع التطور ومرور الزمن ، لم يعد في نظرنا هناك ما يبرر كل أشكال هذه المركزية ، خاصة وقد أصبحت مؤسسة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات تتوفر على قسط لا يستهان به من الخبرة في مجال المعاملة العقابية ، ومنه في تطبيق مختلف طرق العلاج العقابي ، بحيث بلغت من العمر ما يكفي لدفع المشرع إلى منحها ثقة أكثر في مجال إدارة العلاج العقابي ، وهنا نشير إلى دوره في النظام الفرنسي حيث يحق له أن يرخص للسجين بالخروج وهذه سلطة هامة ، وله أن يتخذ أي إجراء يراه ، لتقرير العقوبة أو تعليقها أو تجزئتها ، وقد إعتبر مجلس الدولة الفرنسي قرارات قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بمثابة قرارات إدارية قضائية بتاريخ 05/02/1971 والذي تم إعتماده بعد ذلك في قانون 1978 ، إذ أورد هذا القانون إمكانية إلغاء قراراته من طرف غرفة الاتهام ، بناءا على طعن يرفعه إليها وكيل الجمهورية في ظرف 24 ساعة ، غير أن قانون 1986 جعل الطعن يتم أمام محكمة الجنح في كل من قرارات تعليق وتجزئة العقوبة ، مثل التعيين في الورشات الخارجية ، الحرية النصفية ، رخصة الخروج و الإفراج المــشروط.

بالإضافة إلى ما سبق ، يمكن القول أنه إمتدادا لوزير العدل فإن النيابة العامة التي تظهر كجهة إتهام ، إذا ما إرتبط بالمبادئ التقليدية التي أقيم على أساسها نظام التدخل القضائي في مرحلة التنفيذ ، يحتم رسم إطار معين وضيق لتدخل النائب العام في الوظيفة العلاجية ، ذلك أن إمكانية التعيين التي أجازتها المادة 07/04 للنائب العام في حالة الإستعجال ، تشكل ثغرة تتسرب من خلالها النيابة للتدخل في عمله ، وذلك بتعيين أحد أعضائها لتولي هذا المنصب ، وحتى في حالة تعيين قاض من قضاة الحكم ، فإنه مع عدم وضوح النصوص يبقى خاضعا للجهة التي عينته خضوعا رئاسيا ، وهذا ما يحرمه من التمتع بالإستقلالية التي من المفروض أن يتمتع بها كل قاض ، و يؤثر على إستقراره و نفسيته ، وإذا إعتبرنا أن طريقة التعيين سواء صدرت من الوزير أو النائب العام ، بإعتبارهما جزءا لا يتجزأ ، قد لا تؤثرإلى حد بعيد ، لأن النيابة مهما كان دورها فهي هيئة قضائية و لا يمكن فصلها عن الجهاز القضائي ، فإن الأمر غير ذلك بالنسبة لمدير المؤسسة العقابية ، الذي يعتبر موظفا يعين بقرار إداري و يخضع لتنظيمات الوظيف العمومي ، وبالنظر إلى السلطات التي يتمتع بها هذا المدير ، فإن دور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات يتضاءل أمامه ، لينحصر بصفة أساسية في بعض الإجراءات الإدارية ، والأصل أن تكون الأولوية للقاضي ، لتكون دليلا على مباشرته لسلطة فعلية في المجال العقابي ودليلا على إستقلالية العمل القضائي وإعلاء ضمانات الحرية الفردية داخل المؤسسة العقابية ، حيث أنه إذا كان التنفيذ ينطوي على تغيير في طبيعة ومدة العقوبة ، يجب أن يتم وفقا لنفس المبادئ التي حكمت عملية النطق بالعقوبة. 

ونشير هنا إلى أن مسلك المشرع الجزائري ، يشبه إلى حد بعيد مسلك المشرع الفرنسي سنة 1958، الذي رأى  آنذاك أن دور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات جد واسع ، فقلل من صلاحياته ومنح الأولوية لمدير المؤسسة  وفي هذا الصدد نص القانون صراحة بأن لا يحل قاضي تطبيق العقوبات محل مدير المؤسسة ، فيما يخص تنظيمها و سيرها ، إلا أن هذا الوضع قد تغير فيما بعد ، بفضل الإصلاحات التي أدخلها المشرع الفرنسي في هذا المجال ، على عكس المشرع الجزائري الذي أبقاها على حالها.
وهناك إتجاه قضائي أيد مسلك المشرع الجزائري في هذا الصدد ، بإعتبار أن هذا الدور الجديد المسند إلى قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، دور خطير يتضمن سلطات جديدة يمكن أن ينجم عن ممارستها نوع من التعـسف و التسلط ، ومنه المساس بالحرية الفردية للمحكوم عليه ، وحتى يتم تجنب هذا الخطر ، يجب إيجاد نوع من التوازن ، و ذلك بمنح مدير المؤسسة سلطات أوسع من تلك التي يتمتع بها قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ،  لكن هذا المسلك يبدو لنا غريبا من ناحيتين:
الناحية الأولى هي عدم توافقه و المبادئ الأساسية التي أقيم عليها التدخل القضائي في مرحلة تنفيذ الــجزاء ، و من ناحية عدم تطابقه و ما نص عليه المشرع الجزائري في المادة 07 من الأمر 72/02  ،   وهذا ما يجعل قاضي تطبيق العقوبات حاليا بعيدا قانونيا وواقعيا عن المؤسسات العقابية ، التي تعتبر مسرحا لعملية العلاج العقابي ، فهو يعمل من خلال الملفات التي تطرح أمامه فقط ، و هو الأمر الذي يحتم عليه المصادقة و الموافقة على مقترحات إدارة المؤسسة ، و هي في الواقع ليست إقتراحات وإنما تدابير قامت  بإتخاذها ، وبذلك فهو يقوم بالعمل الذي كان مسندا إليها قبل الإصلاح العقابي و هو تنفيذ الجزاءات بعيدا عن إعتبارات التأهيل الإجتماعي ، ومثل هذا الوضع لا يخدم العملية العلاجية ولا يجد في ظله قاضي تطبيق العقوبات فرصة لإدارة عملية العلاج العقابي ، بل و حتى المساهمة الإيجابية فيها ، هذا الوضع دفعنا للبحث عن إطار يتيح الفرصة  لتعاون مدير المؤسسة العقابية و قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي - وهو ما نورده في موضعه لاحقا- ذلك أن غياب هذا الإطار التعاوني يحرم عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي من أهم خصائصها ، وهي المرونة وقابلية التغيير و التكييف في أية لحظة من لحظات تطبيق طرق العلاج العقابي .
و تبعا لذلك ، لا نجد ما يتخذه قاضي تطبيق العقوبات من قرارات يمكن على ضوئها تسميته قاض ، بل يمكن تسميته مستشار نسبة إلى آرائه الإستشارية ، أو مدير تقني نسبة إلى بعض أعماله الإدارية كالوضع في العزلة أو إلغائه .
مما سبق ، حاولنا التوقف على المكانة الحقيقية التي يحتلها قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، بالنسبة لوزير العـدل        والنائب العام ومدير المؤسسة العقابية ، على إختلاف مستويات وجودهم و تباين مجالات عملهم ، بإعتبارهم أشخاصا مساهمين في عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، وخلصنا إلى أنه يتمتع بسلطات ضئيلة مقارنة بهم ،  ولا تسمح له هذه السلطات بإحتلال مكانة المسؤول على  العملية العلاجية.
ذلك أن المشرع الجزائري  من خلال الأمر 72/02 ، لم يخص قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بأية سلطة تقريرية تستحق الذكر، وحرمه من إتخاد أي مبادرة تتعلق بتقرير الأنظمة أو الغائها أو تعديلها ، وخص بذلك وزير العدل بصفة حصرية بكل هذه السلطات ، هذا التجريد وإن فسرناه على أساس الحذر خاصة أمام حداثة نظام قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، وحفاظا على إستقرار الأوضاع في العمل القضائي والمحافظة على هيبة الأحكام القضائية ، إضافة إلى نقص الخبرة ، كما سبق الذكر ، فإن ذلك لايكفي لتبرير الإستمرار في عدم منح هذا القاضي ولو سلطة جزئية في تقرير الأنظمة العلاجية ، ولو أن دوره ضمن لجنة الترتيب والتأديب أكثر وضوحا ، فلا يمكن إعتبار ذلك من السلطات التقريرية ولا علاقة لها بتقرير طرق العلاج لا بالمنح ولا بالتعديل ولا بالإلغاء ، إذ تكتفي هذه اللجنة فقط بإبداء الرأي ، ضف إلى أن دورها مقيد بالنصوص القانونية وتعليمات المركز الوطني للملاحظة والتوجيه ، هذا المركز الذي لاوجود له في الواقع ، وتبعا لذلك فإن قاضي تطبيق العقوبات لا يتمتع بأية سلطة تقريرية في مجال تقرير الأنظمة العلاجية ، سواء بصفة مستقلة ، أو في إطار لجنة الترتيب والتأديب ، مما يجعلنا نرى بوضوح أن عملية التدخل القضائي في تنفيذ الجزاء في التشريع الجزائري مازالت تراوح مكانها ولم تتعد الحواجز النظرية التي لم تطرح أصلا ، لأنه لم يسبقها أي عمل تحضيري أونظري في الفكر العقابي ، وتجسدت مباشرة بميلاد مؤسسة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات سنة 1972.
ومن خلال تعرضنا لطرق العلاج العقابي ، التي تبناها المشرع الجزائري لتحقيق إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي للمحكوم عليهم ، والتوقف عند الحد الذي يملكه قاضي تطبيق العقوبات من سلطات وغيرها من الوسائل والعناصر، يمكننا القول أن قاضي تطبيق العقوبات لا يملك من السلطات ضمن العملية العلاجية ما يكفيه ويتناسب ومهمته في إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، وأن القسط الضئيل الذي يتوفر عليه من سلطات يمارسه أساسا داخل لجنة الترتيب والتأديب بالنسبة لنظامي البيئة المغلقة والبيئة المفتوحة فقط .
وبذلك نكون قد عثرنا على قاض يتمثل دوره الأساسي في تقديم الإقتراحات لوزير العدل ، وهو تصور لا يتماشى وما يوحي به نص المادة السابعة من 72/02 ويحد من دوره في عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي.
وإذا وجهنا نظرنا إلى طرق العلاج العقابي التي تبناها المشرع الجزائري ، فإنها رغم مسايرتها لأحدث الإتجاهات في مجال سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، تحتوي على بعض النقائص نظرا لعدم مطابقتها للواقع أو لتعقد كيفية أعمالها ، فبالرغم من وجودها نصا لا يستطيع هذا القاضي الإعتماد عليها بسـهولة    وهذا ما يزيد في حدة تعقيد دوره في عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي.
فبالنسبة لعملية التصنيف التي تتم في إطار لجنة الترتيب و التأديب ، و التي تكمن أهميتها في إبراز شخصية كل محكوم عليه بإعتباره يظل كائنا بشريا يتمتع بشخصية لها مميزاتها ، تعتمد على طرق تحليل سلوك المحكوم عليه باللجوء إلى طرق علمية ، نفسية ، إجتماعية ، طبية وثقافية ، لكن القانون لم يرسم طريقا واضحا و مرنا يسمح لهذه اللجنة بإتخاد القرارات التي تراها مناسبة ، و هو ما ينعكس سلبا على نشاط قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، بإعتباره رئيسها ، و لا يوجد في الواقع ما يبرر حرمانه من التمتع بسلطات تقريرية في مجال التصنيف.
أما بالنسبة لنظام الحرية النصفية ، فبالرغم من المحاسن التي ينطوي عليها ، إلا أنه لا يطبق إلا في حالات نادرة ، علما أن العديد من قضاة تطبيق العقوبات إقترحوا منحه في العديد من المرات في إطار لجان الترتـيب  والتأديب ، إلا أن إقتراحاتهم هذه رفضت من قبل السلطة المركزية ، تخوفا من تطبيق نظام جريء كهذا ، والذي قد يسبب إستياء الرأي العام من جهة ، و التخوف من تصرفات المحكوم عليهم داخل المجتمع من جهة أخرى.
وأمام هذا الوضع ، أصبحت لجان الترتيب و التأديب – و منه دور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات- تمتنع عن تقديم إقتراحات في هذا الصدد ، متجنبة بذلك تكليف نفسها القيام بمجهودات تعلم مسبقا أنها لن تحقق نتيــجـــة.
و بأخذ المشرع نظام الإفراج المشروط  ، فإنه كرس الطابع المركزي بالنسبة لطريقة المنح ، حيث أن كل الإقتراحات ترسل لمديرية تطبيق العقوبات بوزارة العدل ، التي تعمل على تقييم و تقدير مدى إستحقاق المحكوم عليه للإستفادة من هذا النظام معتمدة على الملفات الجامدة التي تعرض عليها ، وهي في الواقع طريقة لا تتماشى ومتطلبات عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، التي تقوم على المرونة والسرعة في إتخاذ القرار ، وتؤدي في صورتها هذه إلى إمتناع لجان الترتيب والتأديب وعلى رأسها قاضي تطبيق العقوبات عن تقديم إقتراحات في هذا الشأن من تلقاء نفسها ، لأن نسبة عالية من الإقتراحات المقدمة قابلها الرفض .
إن أهم ما يمكن قوله ، هو أن الفراغ التشريعي قد ساهم كثيرا في إفراغ دور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات من محتواه ، والمقصود هنا بالفراغ التشريعي عدم تبني المشرع الجزائري لبعض طرق العلاج العقابي ، التي أثبتت فاعليتها في بعض التشريعات المقارنة من جهة ، ومن جهة أخرى ، عدم تبنيه لما يعرف في الفقه الحديث بالجزاءات البديلة ، التي وردت في المطلب الثاني للمبحث الأول من الفصل الأول . 
وإذا كان القانون - بمختلف فروعه - مرآة عاكسة لمختلف النشاطات الإجتماعية ، فالأمر كذلك بالنسبة لسياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، إذ أنها  أساسا تعبر عن إهتمام المجتمع بالجناة وإعادة إدماجهم داخل هياكله المختلفة عن طريق مختلف المؤسسا ت القانونية التي ينشأها بغية تجسيد هذا الإتجاه ، وتعد مؤسسة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات إحدى هاته المؤسسات التي لا يتوقف نجاحها في مهمة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي على درجة تماسك النصوص القانونية التي إنبثق عنها و تجانسها فقط ، و قد لاحظنا النقص الذي تعانيه ، بل كذلك و إلى حد كبير ، حتى الجانب العملي التطبيقي لهذه النصوص القانونية ، فهل مؤسسة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات تندرج في بلادنا ضمن جو واقعي مناسب ؟ أي المحيط الذي يعمل في ظله هذا القاضي ، بما يحتويه من إمكانيات بشرية و مادية على مستوى المؤسسات العقابية من جهة ، والمكانة التي يحتلها كهيئة دفاع إجتماعي و ممثل للجهاز القضائي من جهة أخرى ، فقد لمسنا من خلال إطلاعنا على بعض المؤسسات العقابية عدم حداثتها و تناسبها  في تطبيق مختلف أساليب العلاج ، إضافة إلى نقص تسخير العامل البشري الملائم ، الذي تلقى تكوينا مناسبا و إعدادا فنيا خاصا لمواجهة المشاكل المختلفــة التي تطرحها عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، ذلك أن سلوك عمال التربية ، كما أكده معظم المختصين في علم العقاب ، إزاء المحكوم عليهم يؤثر على سير ومستقبل العملية العلاجية  وبدون ذلك    – كماعاينا -  يصعب تصور المساهمة الإيجابية لهذه الفئة وقد تحيد عن الهدف العام للعملية العلاجية ، خاصة توعيتهم  بأنهم  يدخلون  في علاقات إنسانية مع المحكوم عليهم و القضاء على الفوارق القائمة فعلا 

ويبقى أن نذكر في هذا الصدد ، أن عمال التربية يخضعون رئاسيا لمدير المؤسسة وهذا أمر معقول بالنسبة لمركزهم كموظفين ، لكن ما يستحق النقـد هو خضوعهم للجهة نفسها فيما يتعلق بمساهمتهم في عملية العلاج العقابي ، فبحكم معايشتهم المستمرة للمحكوم عليهم ، تتكون لديهم ثروة كبيرة من المعلومات التي يمكن أن تفيد قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في آداء مهامه ، إلا أنه لا يستطيع إستغلالها عدا في إطار لجنة الترتيب و التأديب ، لكن هذا الإطار يظل ضيقا  ولا يستجيب لمتطلبات عملية العلاج العقابي .

ويمكن في الأخير التطرق إلى نقطة هامة ، خاصة مع موجة الإصلاحات التي يعرفها النظام القضائي بصفة عامة ، حيث يعتمد نظامنا على وحدة القضاء المدني و الجزائي ، و منه يستطيع القاضي النظر في القضايا المدنية والجزائية ، وهو ما يعرف في الواقع العملي بمبدأ تداول القضاة على العمل القضائي  ، وهذا المبدأ لا يصلح في نظرنا إلا بالنسبة للنظام الجزائي الكلاسيكي فقط ، ومع التطورات الحاصلة ، خاصة تطور مفهوم الهدف من الجزاء و إتساع أفكار الدفاع الإجتماعي ، لم تعد صورة القاضي الجزائي بصفة عامة - بما في ذلك قاضي تطبيق العقوبات - مطابقة لتلك التي كانت سائدة فيما مضى ، خاصة من ناحيتي التكوين و تحصيل المعارف الكافية لمباشرة المهام الموكلة إليه في ظل السياسة العقابية الحديثة وتطور فكرة ضرورة تدخل القاضي الجزائي في مرحلة تطبيق العقوبة.
ونظرا لكون قاضي تطبيق العقوبات لا يحضى بتكوين خاص و ضروري ، فقد ظل بعيدا عن الإلمام بأبعاد سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي و خلفياتها و الأسس النظرية و العلمية التي تقوم عليها ، فضلا عن إفتقاره في أغلب الحالات إلى الخبرة المطلوبة قي المسائل العقابية.
فلا يكفي أن تأتي القوانين الوضعية بالنصوص ،  بل يجب أن يؤمن تنفيذ علمي صحيح لهذه النصوص حتى تأتي بثمارها ، فالعنصر البشري هو العنصر الأهم وهو عامل النجاح أو الفشل ، ولكي يتمكن القضاء الجزائي ، بمرحلتيه الحكم و التنفيذ ، من القيام بالمهمة الموكلة إليه ، لا يكفي أن يتولاه قضاة قادرون على حمل أعباء السلطة القضائية ، بل يستوجب  تلقي هؤلاء القضاة لتأهيل مهني خاص ، يركز على الظروف المحيطة بالجريمة ، كما يركز على العلوم الإنسانية ، الإجتماعية ، النفسانيــة و الجنائية كعلوم أساسية في تكوين ثقافة قضاة تطبيق العقوبات خاصة ، والتي تخول لهم ممارسة قضائهم بالمفهوم الــحديـــــث.
كما تستوجب  السياسة الجنائية الحديثة ، أن تساند القضاء مؤسسات خاصة مساعدة ، يكون دورها متكاملا مع دور القضاء ، و نشير بهذه المناسبة أن الملف الشخصي الذي يخص المحكوم عليه ، إبتداءا من متابعته إلى غاية الحكم عليه والذي يعتمد عليه قاضي تطبيق العقوبات لمتابعة تطبيق العقوبة ، لا يشكل بأية حال صورة حقيقية عن الشخص ، وما محتوياته أحيانا ، إن لم يكن غالبا ، إلا حلقة من حلقات مأساة بشرية تتمثل أمام أعيننا و لسنا بقادرين على المساهمة في حلها ، فإن لم يتمكن القضاء من وضع يده على حقيقة الأسباب التي تؤدي بالمجرم لتكرار إجرامه ، يبقى شاهدا على مأساة تظهر فصولها أمامه      و ليس بينه وبين حلها سوى خطوة واحدة بالإمكان أن يخطوها فيما لو تأمنت لديه السلطات و الوسائل المادية  و البشرية اللازمة و المساعدة لعمله.
وأمام هذا الوضع ، سنحاول في المطلب الموالي ،  تقديم بعض التوصيات و الإقتراحات ، التي قد تؤدي  - في نظرنا - إلى تفعيل دور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في سياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي للمحكوم عليهم ثم إعادة إدماجه في وسطه الأم ، و هو ما سيؤدي إلى تكريس دور مزدوج لهذا القاضي ، بتطبيق العقوبات من جهة ، والمساهمة في الوقاية من عودة الشخص إلى إجرامه من جهة أخرى ، و بالتالي يكون له دور قضائي و وقائي في آن واحد.

المطلب الثاني : إقتراحات حول دور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات.
لقد فرض تسارع التطورات داخل المجتمع - بالموازاة مع تشكل سياق دولي جديد-ضرورة إعادة النظر في تنظيم مختلف أوجه النشاط الإجتماعي ، وذلك بالتركيز على مفاهيم أصبحت تشكل معايير أساسية لسير وتنظيم الدول الحديثة ، وما من شك فإن قضية حقوق الإنسان أصبحت قيمة إنسانية مشتركة بين جميع المجتمعات في ظل عولمة شاملة.
وقد فرضت هذه التطورات إعادة النظر في فلسفة و أسس السياسة العقابية المنتهجة في بلادنا ، بما يتلاءم والمقاييس الدولية المعتمدة في مجال المحافظة على حقوق ، حريات وكرامة الإنسان .
وفي هذا الإطار، يتحتم على الدولة رسم سياسة واضحة للتكفل بالمحبوسين وتبني مسألة التأهيل والإدماج على أسس علمية حديثة ، من أجل بلوغ الأهداف المرجوة ، ذلك أن الأمر 72/02 ، وإن كان قد أعتبر حين صدوره قانونا طلائعيا بالنظر إلى أفكار الدفاع الإجتماعي التي تطبعه بشكل واسع ، إلا أنه لم يحقق الآمال المرجوة منه ، لعدم توفيره الآليات المرنة التي تسمح بتطبيق مختلف أنظمة إعادة التربية التي جاء بهــا.
ولذلك نقترح  في هذا المطلب لمعالجة هذه الإختلالات ، جملة من الأحكام الكفيلة بإضفاء مرونة أكبر على آليات تطبيق مختلف أنظمة إعادة التربية من جهة ، وإدخال أحكام جديدة ترمي إلى تكييف التأطير القانوني للوسط العقابي مع تحولات المجتمع وتطور الإجرام ، وكذا مع تطور علم العقاب وطرق معاملة المحبوسين من جهة أخرى ، وسنركز على ما تعلق منها بدور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بإعتباره موضوعنا الأساسي دون أن نهمل ما تعلق منها بالجانب البشري المتبقي ، خاصة ما تعلق بدعم حقوق المحبوسين كتوسيع حق الزيارة لأقارب المحبوسين إلى غاية الدرجة الرابعة ، ونظرا لخصوصيات بعض المحبوسين ونقصد هنا النساء والأحداث ، يجب تمكينهم من المحادثة بدون فاصل مع تعميم إمكانية إستعمال المحبوسين لوسائل الإتصال عن بعد .
وكضرورة قصوى لتكريس حقوق المحبوس ، يجب الإقرار بحقه في إخبار عائلته عند حبسه بكل الطرق المتاحة ؛ وفي المجال التأديبي خاصة ، الإعتراف بحق الطعن في التدابير التأديبية المتخذة ضده مع تكريس إجراءات سهلة وبسيطة لذلك .
أما فيما تعلق بتدعيم صلاحيات قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بتخويله سلطة إتخاذ قرار تفريد العقوبة ، سنوردها على ضوء النداءات الدولية بتكريس سياسة عقابية حديثة تتماشى وحقوق الإنسان ، وكذا تفعيل دور القضاء كحام للحريات والحقوق ، خاصة منها المنظمة الدولية للإصلاح الجنائي ، وهي منظمة غير حكومية تم إنشاؤها بلندن بالمملكة المتحدة سنة 1989 ، وهي تعمل على تطوير وتفعيل المواثيق الدولية لحقوق الإنسان الخاصة بالعدالة الجنائية ، خاصة إستبدال عقوبة السجن بالعقوبات غير الإحتجازية وهو الأمر الذي يكتسي أهمية بالغة بالنسبة لموضوع البحث فيما يتعلق بالجزاءات البديلة ، إضافة إلى تشجيع عملية تفريد العقوبات والمتابعة القضائية وذلك بإعادة تقويم دور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات عن طريق التكوين ، وهو ما سنحاول عرضه عبر النقاط الآتي بيانها حسب تدرج زمني منطقي :
إن غياب السلطة التقريرية لدى قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، هو الصفة الغالبة على عمله كما سبق التطرق إليه في المطلب السابق بالرغم من تكريس ذلك في نصوص الأمر 72/02.
هذا الأمر الواقع ، متناقض إلى حد بعيد مع الدور الذي يستوجب أن يناط به قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الذي يفترض أن يقوم بالفصل والأمر و الطلب أو الإلتماس بإعتباره قاضيا بهذه الصفة ، ومن ثمة فمن المنطقي أن يشعر هذا القاضي بعدم أهميته في عملية الدفاع الإجتماعي كفكرة حديثة ، رغم أن السلطات المعنية قد إتجهت نحو تفعيل دوره منذ زمن ليس بقصير ، مع ذلك يبقى أن تكرس بعض الإصلاحات على مستوى السياسة الجنائية والعقابية لتثمين وتفعيل دوره ، ففي بعض التشريعات المقارنة كالتشريع الفرنسي والإسباني والإيطالي والبلجيكي ، نجد تطورا تاريخيا لدور القاضي تزامن مع إحداث ما يعرف بالجزاءات البديلة لعقوبة الحبس وإنشاء هيئات مكلفة بمتابعة المحكوم عليهم إجتماعيا المستفيدين من هذه الجزاءات ، ونورد مثلا عن ذلك في فرنسا سنة 1958 أين أحدثت عقوبة وقف النفاذ مع الوضع تحت الإختبار ، وكذا وظيفة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ولجان الوقف المؤقت لتنفيذ العقوبة ومساعدة المفرج عنهم. 
1- الإصلاحات المتعلقة بوظيفة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات .
إن الإقتراحات الموالية تتعلق بمختلف جوانب النظام القانوني وإختصاصات قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، وكافة التعديلات المؤسساتية العقابية والإجرائية ، والتي تتطلبها هذه الإصلاحات أي تكريس قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، الذي يحقق فعلا إعادة إدماج المحكوم عليهم إجتماعيا .
أولا- نظام قانوني مستقل لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات:  لتمكينه من أداء دوره الأساسي المتمثل في ضمان شرعية العقوبات وحماية الحقوق والحريات الأساسية للمحكوم عليهم يجب أن يكون قاضي تطبيق العقوبات من فئة قضاة الحكم أو القضاء الجالس كما يعرف ، وليس من قضاة النيابة العامة ،إذ أن ممارسة
هذه الوظيفة يستوجب تكوينا متخصصا قائما بذاته ومسندا لقضاة متخصصين كي يثمن دور هذا القاضي على عكس ماهو الحال عليه ، بحيث تعتبر وظيفة إضافية لبعض القضاة وخاصة قضاة النيابة وهو ما يؤدي بالدرجة الأولى إلى سد النقص البشري الملاحظ في هذا الشأن ، هذا التغيير لن يأتي بثماره إلا في إطار تدعيم سلطات وصلاحيات قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، وهو ما يتطلب منحه سلطات تقريرية واسعة.
ثانيا - توسيع الصلاحيات .
1-إحداث نظام لامركزية إتخاذ القرارات : إن الإستقلالية التي نأمل أن يتمتع بها هذا القاضي ، يجب أن
تكرس من خلال إلغاء نظام إتخاذ القرار على مستوى الإدارة المركزية - وزارة العدل- وإسناد ذلك إلى هذا القاضي لتمكينه من سلطة التقرير المتعلقة بتدابير تكييف العقوبات .
ويكون ذلك بأن يتخذ قضاة تطبيق العقوبات القرارات الفاصلة المتعلقة بتطبيق العقوبة ، وحماية الحقوق الأساسية للمحبوسين وإعادة إدماجهم إجتماعيا ، بعد إستشارة لجان متخصصة في التربية يتم إحداثها على مستوى المؤسسات العقابية يترأسها قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ونقترح أن يكون تشكيلها على النحو التالي :
- قاضي تطبيق العقوبات رئيسا .
- مدير المؤسسة العقابية عضوا بقوة القانون .
- ممثل النيابة العامة عضوا بقوة القانون .
- عمال إجتماعيون)مساعدون أو مربون(.
- ممثل عمال الحراسة والأمن .
- بعض الأعضاء الآخرين ، الذين يتم إستدعاؤهم حسب طبيعة الملفات المطروحة ودرجة الحاجة إليهم مثل الأطباء.
أما بالنسبة لنظام الإفراج المشروط ، الذي يكرس الطابع المركزي لإتخاذ القرارات في هذا المجال ، فهو في نظرنا نظام يسمح بالتعامل مع الإكتظاظ الذي تعاني منه المؤسسات العقابية ، كما يسمح بإعادة إدماج المحكوم عليهم إجتماعيا ، وهو نظام نادرا ما تتم الموافقة عليه ، وكمثال واقعي نجد على مستوى مجلس قضاء عنابة من بين 71 ملفا شكل للإستفادة من الإفراج المشروط لسنة 2002 لم يحض أي ملف بالموافقة  وعلى هذا ، نقترح أن يتم تقسيم الإختصاص في هذا المجال بين وزير العدل وقضاة تطبيق العقوبات حسب مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها ، أو المتبقية على إنقضائها ، وهو ما كرسه المشرع الفرنسي في القانون رقم 2000/516 المؤرخ في 15/06/2000 ، حيث كان لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات كامل السلطة في تقرير منح  أو رفض الإستفادة من هذا النظام بالنسبة للمحبوسين الذين تقل مدة عقوبتهم أو لم يتبق على إنقضائها خمس سنوات ، أما مازاد عن ذلك فيبقى فيه الإختصاص لوزير العدل .
ويشكل منح مثل هذه السلطات  لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، ضمانا أساسيا لحقوق وحريات المحبوسين خاصة ماتعلق منها بالسلامة الجسدية والعقلية ، كأن يصاب المسجون بإضطرابات عقلية متقدمة ، حيث يمكن بناءا على ذلك لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات إتخاذ قرار تعليق العقوبة قصد تحويله إلى مصحة إستشفائية متخصصة ، ودون أن ينقص هذا التوسيع من سلطات وصلاحيات التسييرالإداري للمؤسسة ممثلا في مديرها ، أو الجانب القضائي فيما يتعلق بالصلاحيات الأصيلة للجهات القضائية كإصدار الأحكام وتقرير العقوبات ، ومن أجل ذلك ينبغي تحديد صلاحيات كل مساهم في عملية إعادة الإدماج  ، برسم إطار قانوني للتعاون بين مدير المؤسسة العقابية من جهة ، وقاضي تطبيق العقوبات من جهة ثانية ، مما يسمح بالفصل بين السلطات الإدارية للمدير والقضائية التي يمارسها قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في ظل التعاون والتكامل .
وإذا أقررنا بأن يعود لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، بصفته ممثلا للجهاز القضائي، الحق في ممارسة نوع من الرقابة على سير المؤسسات العقابية وشرعية قرارات مديرها ، يجب أن يتم ذلك بنوع من الإستقلالية والذاتية ، التي يتمتع بها هذا المدير بإعتباره ممثلا للجهاز التنفيذي تحقيقا لمبدأ الفصل بين السلطات ، وفي حالة مساس هذه القرارات بالحريات والحقوق الأساسية للمحكوم عليهم ، يشكل قاضي تطبيق العقوبات جهة طعن يسهل عليهم اللجوء إليها ، ضد هذه القرارات سواء صدرت من مدير المؤسسة أو الإدارة المركزية للسجون ، مع توعية المحكوم عليهم بحقهم في الطعن وكذا الإجراءات والقواعد التي تحكم متابعة طعونهم وآجال الفصل فيها.
2-  فيما تعلق بدور لجان الترتيب والتأديب: إن تمتع لجان الترتيب والتأديب بسلطات أوسع مما هي عليه يسمح لها أن تلعب دورا هاما ومساعدا لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات في أداء مهامه ، وفي هذا الإطار تجدر الملاحظة إلى عدم جدوى تسميتها بهذا اللفظ ، لأنه يعكس فقط إختصاصاتها في الجانب التأديبي والردعي رغم أنها تشارك قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في إنجاح عملية إعادة التأهيل والإدماج الإجتماعيين ، وعليه يستحسن إعادة صياغة تسميتها بما يعكس وظيفتها هذه ، كأن يطلق عليها لفظ لجنة الترتيب وإعادة الإدماج مثلا .
ولتجسيد دورها الفعال في عملية إعادة الإدماج الإجتماعي ، يمكن أن نتصور تقسيم هذا الدور إلى نوعين من الصلاحيات حسب الإختصاص في كل نوع :
2-1- فيما تعلق بالمواضيع التي تهم التسيير الإداري والبشري للمؤسسة العقابية (ترتيب المساجين وتأديبهم) ، نرى أن يترأسها مدير المؤسسة العقابية .
2-2- أما فيما تعلق بسلطاتها الإستشارية والتقريرية في مجال مساعدتها لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات في إتخاذ القرارات ، وهو ما يمس طرق العلاج العقابي و دراسة الملفات الشخصية للمحكوم عليهم ، يجب أن يترأسها قاضي تطبيق العقوبات لأن ذلك يعد إشتراكا معه في إختصاصه الأصيل ، وهذا ما يساهم في وضع معالم الإطار القانوني للتعاون بين هذه اللجان وقاضي تطبيق العقوبات من جهة ،وبين مدير المؤسسة العقابية وهذا القاضي من جهة أخرى ، و تبعا لذلك نستطيع تحديد مسؤوليات كل مساهم في عملية إعادة التأهيل داخل المؤسسة العقابية و خارجها .
ومرجعية كل هذا ، أن قاضي تطبيق العقوبات لا يمكنه بأية حال ممارسة سلطاته في عزلة عن باقي الأطراف ، فهو في حاجة إلى مساعدة ذوي الخبرة في المجال العقابي كمدير المؤسسة وكذا الأخصائيين من إجتماعيين وأطباء و مربين ، حيث يتمثل دور هؤلاء في دراسة شخصية و سلوك المحكوم عليهم وإمداده بالرأي المناسب لإتخاذ طريقة العلاج الملائمة لكل محكوم عليه.
إن كل ما سبق ذكره ، يعتبر من الترتيبات الأولية لتجسيد إستقلالية هذا القاضي وإعتباره هيئة قضائية قائمة بذاتها.
ثالثا:  دور المساهمين الإجتماعيين والتربويين.
من الواضح أن قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في سبيل أداء مهمته ، يحتاج إلى وسائل مادية (الإتصالات،المعلومات ،التنقلات) والبشرية خاصة ، وهذا يفترض وجود طاقم بشري يكلف بمساعدته في مهامه اليومية (أمناء سر،كتاب ضبط) من جهة ، كما يحتاج داخل وخارج المؤسسة إلى موظفين إجتماعيين و تربويين لتوجيه و إرشاد المحكوم عليهم في إطار إعادة إدماجهم الإجتماعي من جهة أخرى  وهذا ما نفتقده في النظام القائم حاليا ، حيث يوجد نقص فادح عمليا ، إذ لا يوجد سوى ستة (6) مساعدات إجتماعيات على المستوى الوطني ، و هو ما يؤثر سلبا على هذا القاضي في تأدية مهمته ، وتبعا لذلك يستوجب على إدارة السجون و إعادة التربية في المستقبل القريب تنظيم مسابقات لتوظيف مثل هؤلاء الأخصائيين لتغطية هذا النقص ، و الوصول بالجانب البشري ، الذي يعد الحجر الأساس في عملية إعادة التأهيل إلى المستوى المطلوب ، و الذي يسهل إلى حد ما مهمة الدفاع الإجتماعي ، و نظرا لفداحة النقص يمكن وعلى المدى القصير تفويض هذه المهام مؤقتا لأعوان إعادة التربية في المؤسسات العقابية و الذين يتم إختيارهم من طرف مديرية السجون و إعادة التربية طبقا لمعايير يتم تحديدها مسبقا ، من بين الأعوان المتطوعين ، وذلك من أجل متابعة تكوين متخصص يسمح لهم بممارسة هذه الوظيفة بطريقة جيدة ، أما خارج المؤسسة العقابية ، فيمكن لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات التنسيق مع مختلف الهيئات العمومية سواء ذات طابع جمعوي أو إداري في الميدان التربوي و الإجتماعي ، بما في ذلك الهيئات الطبية والتي يمكنها مساعدته في أي وقت إحتاج إلى ذلك ، الأمر الذي يسمح له بتشكيل فضاء عمل يمكن من خلاله التصرف بسرعة و فعالية في مختلف الحالات التي قد يواجهها ، غير أنه في الوقت الحالي يصعب إيجاد هذا التعاون بين الجهاز العقابي و العالم الخارجي لأسباب نحصرها فيما يأتي:
-1- نقص ، إن لم نقل إنعدام ، مثل هذه الأجهزة ،إضافة إلى غياب الهيئات المختصة في التكفل ومتابعة المساجين من جهة و المفرج عنهم من جهة أخرى .
-2- صعوبة تحقيق نوع من التعاون أو الشراكة بسبب عدم معرفة طرق سير الجهاز الجزائي و العقابي ونقص الثقة في مواجهة المحكوم عليهم أو المفرج عنهم ، وهذه النظرة تستدعي حركة تحسيسية للرأي العام والمــتعاملين الإجتماعــــيين .
رابعا : تكريس مؤسسة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات كجهة قضائية مستقلة.
وهذا ما يعكس نتيجة تكريس إستقلالية قاضي تطبيق العقوبات و تطور صلاحياته و إقامة ضمانة قانونية مستديمة و مستمرة للحقوق الأساسية المعترف بها للمحكوم عليهم ، فإنتهاج هذا المسعى يؤدي إلى تحقيق عدة آليات :
-1- نقاش علني يسبق إتخاذ القرار.
-2- سماع المعني .
-3- الإمكانية الممنوحة للمعني بالإستعانة بمحام إذا رغب في ذلك ( عند الإقتضاء يتمتع بأحكام المساعدة القضائية في هذا المجال).
-4- وجوب تسبيب القرارات الصادرة عن قاضي تطبيق العقوبات .
-5- إمكانية الطعن عن طريق الإستئناف في قراراته ، كما هو الحال في فرنسا ، إذ يمكن الطعن في قراراته أمام محكمة الجنح بالمحكمة الإبتدائية الكبرى.
-6- تشكيل ملف يحتوي على الوضعية الجزائية والشخصية للمحكوم عليه ، للإعتماد عليه أثناء إصدار القرار وتسبيبه.
-7- حضور كاتب ضبط كشاهد على إحترام الإجراءات والقواعد المنصوص عليها سابقا.
وإذا كان الإصلاح يتطلب توفير الوسائل البشرية والمادية (زيادة في عدد القضاة وكتاب الضبط والموظفين والمساعدين التربويين والإجتماعيين ، رفع ميزانية المساعدة القضائية ...إلخ) ، فمجموع هذه الضمانات يضفي على نظام قاضي تطبيق العقوبات طابعا حمائيا للحقوق والحريات الأساسية للمحكوم عليهم ، إضافة إلى الطابع التربوي –وهو الإعتراف للأشخاص غير المرغوب فيهم في المجتمع بالمساواة في الحقوق مع غيرهم –فإن إصلاحا كهذا سيمثل مساهمة فعالة للسعي في إتجاه تكريس دولة القانون في الجزائــــــــر.
2- توسيع الترسانة القانونية الجزائرية.
إن حركة الإصلاحات المرجوة والمنتهجة حاليا ، يجب أن تشمل توسيع التـــرسانة القانـــونية المتعلـــقـــة بالعقوبات و تكييفها ، وهو ما يقتضي الربط بين مرحلتي إصدار الحكم وتنفيذ العقوبة ، وذلك حتى يكون تنفيذ العقوبة محل إعتبار في وقت إصدارها ، وهي في الحقيقة بداية مرحلة تدخل قاضي تطبيق العقوبات لتطبيق العقوبة ، وهو يشكل بذلك إمتدادا لما يعرف بإستمرارية الدعوى العمومية ، وهي حجر الزاوية بالنسبة لعمله ، شريطة أن يتمتع بالصلاحيات التي تسمح له بأداء مهمته هذه ، وتحريك دواليب عملية تفريد العقوبة.
أولا- تطوير تدابير تكييف العقوبات: 
إن تكييف العقوبة يتضمن تدابير مختلفة ، تتمثل إما في تغيير كيفية تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها  أو إستبدالها بأخرى ، فكلما توفرت لديه وفرة من التدابير التي يمكن إتخاذها ، زادت مصداقية قراراته ونجاعتها ، وبالتالي يستطيع الوصول إلى تفريد العقوبة بصورة أمثل ، وهو ما يشكل ضمانة كافية لإعادة إدماج المحكوم عليهم والوقاية من أخطار العود.
وهذا ما يفتقد إليه النظام الجزائري ، ليس فقط لإنعدام النصوص وإنما لعدم تطبيق ماوجد منها ، فقاضي تطبيق العقوبات حاليا ، لا يلجأ لمثل هذه التدابير ، إلا فيما يخص المحكوم عليهم الذين يحققون شروطا منصوصا عليها في القانون ، بالنظر إلى درجة خطورتهم ومدى الإستعداد الذي يبدونه للإصلاح وإعادة تأهيلهم إجتماعيا  ، وقد أثبت اللجوء إلى مثل هذه التدابير نجاعته في الوقاية من أخطار العود في التشريع الفرنسي.
ثانيا- إنتهاج جزاءات بديلة : إن عقوبة الحبس ، يجب أن يضفى عليها الطابع الإستثنائي في تعداد العقوبات ، التي يمكن أن تحكم بها الجهات القضائية و يمكن أن نذكر الجزاءات البديلة ومنها : -الوضع تحت نظام الإختبار أو الأعمال التطوعية ذات طابع النفع العام – أو التي يطلق عليها في فرنسا تسمية أعمال الصالح العام – والتي لم يتم تبنيها إلى حد الآن في القانون الجزائي الجزائري ،بالإضافة إلى إهمال بعض التدابير التي نص عليها القانون ، والتي لا تطبق إلا نادرا مثل تراخيص الخروج التي تشكل آفاقا جديدة للمحكوم عليه ولها نتائج جد إيجابية بالنسبة للمحكوم عليهم المستفيدين من هذه الجزاءات ، ومن هؤلاء الذين يأملون في الإستفادة منها ،  ذلك أنها تشجعهم على تحسين سلوكاتهم قصد الإستفادة منها ، وهو حافز تربوي ضروري يشكل إنطلاقة يمكن معها تحسين ظروف العيش داخل المؤسسات العقابية. 
كما أن اللجوء إلى الجزاءات البديلة ، لا يتطلب إمكانيات كبيرة ويوفر عدة نفقات من المال العام ، وقد أثبت فعلا نجاعته بالنسبة للجانحين المبتدئين أو الأحداث المنحرفين والنساء.
ويستطيع قاضي تطبيق العقوبات عن طريق معرفته وخبرته في هذا المجال ، المساهمة بطريقة ثانوية في صياغة الأحكام الجزائية في مواد الجنايات أوالجنح .
وقد أثبتت التجارب في الدول التي يشارك فيها قاضي تطبيق العقوبات الجهازالقضائي ، نجاعة في إختيار نوع العقوبة المحكوم بها.
02- العمل على تحسيس و توعية الرأي العام.
إن التغييرات التي قد تأتي بها هذه الإصلاحات مهما  كانت ، تقتضي عملا تحسيسيا و إعلاميا للرأي العام ، لأجل قبولها و فهمها ، بل أكثر من ذلك من أجل تكريسها بطريقة فعالة قصد تحقيق الأهداف
المسطرة.
وتكمن أهمية هذا العمل في علاقتها بالنظام الجزائي و العقابي ، أين توجد وتتجسد العديد من القيم الإجتماعية التي تكرس بعض الأحكام و الأراء المسبقة ، وعليه فإن وزارة العدل ملزمة بالسهر على التنسيق والتعاون مع كافة الوزارات والإدارات المعنية بعملية إعادة الإدماج ، وذلك برسم سياسة إعلامية 

وتحسيسية في مواجهة كافة المتعاملين والمعنيين بالإصلاحات على المستوى العقابي ، علاوة على المجتمع ككل ، الذي يشكل الرأي العام الواسع ، بحقيقة تسيير وإدارة النظام العقابي الجزائري .

هذا العمل التحسيسي ، يمكن أن يتخذ عدة أوجه وأشكال (لقاءات مفتوحة مع الخبراء والمختصين في المجال العقابي ، وتوزيع منشورات ، وإستعمال بعض المساحات في الصحافة المكتوبة ، وكذا بعض الملصقات والإعلانات التلفزيونية والإذاعية...) ، فهو عمل جد هام وفعال ، لتوضيح عمل وسلطات قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بإعتباره جهة قضائية ينبغي للمواطن أن يتوفر على دليل للتعامل معها ، وذلك لتكوين نوع من القناعة لدى الرأي العام ، بأن قراراته ليست قرارات إدارية ، بل قرارات إتخذتها  جهة قضائية تسعى من ورائها إلى تفريد العقوبة وإعادة إدماج المحكوم عليهم إجتماعيا ، وأنها لاتحتوي على مراجعة للعقوبة المحكوم بها ، بل هي إجراءات تدخل ضمن صميم صلاحياته لتحقيق المهمة الأساسية من العقوبة ، وهي إصلاح المحكوم عليهم وإعادة إدماجهم إجتماعيا ، لاسيما توعية الأشخاص الذين وقعوا ضحية جرائم ، أن هذه التدابير لا تمس بأي حق من حقوقهم ، وإنما هي بمثابة منح فرصة للمحكوم عليهم لتصحيح أخطائهم والعودة من جديد إلى الحياة الإجتماعية ، دون التخوف من خطورة العود إلى الإجرام ثانية ، وهو دور وقائي وحمائي.
إن عقد وتنظيم أيام ولقاءات دراسية وندوات تجمع مختلف المساهمين وكافة مسؤولي وممثلي الهيئات والتنظيمات ، التي يمكن أن يكون لها دورا تلعبه في هذا المجال ، كعقد ندوات بخصوص إشكاليات التنفيذ وتطبيق العقوبات وكذا بدائل الحبس ، خاصة أن وزارة العدل ومديرية السجون وإعادة التربية فكرت في تنظيم مثل هذه اللقاءات دوريا ، حول مواضيع مختلفة ،  بإشراك بعض المتدخلين الأجانب ، وفي هذا الشأن إستعدت اللجنة الدولية للإصلاح الجنائي ، لتقديم كل المساعدات الكفيلة بإنجاح مثل هذه اللقاءات.
ونستطيع في الأخير ترتيب وحصر هذه الإصلاحات في النقاط التالية :
أولا- تحسين تكوين القضاة :
1-/ فبالنسبة للتكوين الإعدادي ، نرى أن إدراج مادة متعلقة بوظيفة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في السنة الثالثة من التكوين الإعدادي للطلبة القضاة بالمدرسة العليا للقضاء ، أمر ذو أهمية بالغة للتعريف بدور هذا القاضي ، علاوة على تدعيم مؤهلات الطلبة ، الذين قد يمارسون هذه المهام مستقبلا ، ومع ذلك فمن الأنسب أن توزع هذه المادة على سنوات التكوين الثلاثة ، مع تطوير محتواها بما يتماشى وسياسة إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي ، خاصة وأن المنظمة الدولية للإصلاح الجنائي قد أبدت إستعدادها لدعم هذا المسعى .
2-/ إذا كان مبدأ عدم التخصص في التكوين ، ناجما عن عدم تخصص القضاء الجزائري ، فإن وضع برنامج تكوين متخصص ومستمر لقضاة تطبيق العقوبات ، يمكن أن يسمح للقضاة الشباب بممارسة هذه المهام ، عوض اللجوء إلى قضاة ذو رصيد من التجربة والرتب العالية كما هو الحال عليه الآن ، فتكوين هؤلاء الشباب  المتخصصون ، يمكن أن يسد النقص المتعلق بإفتقادهم للتجربة ، وذلك بعد مرحلة إنتقالية تفصل النظامين - المطبق حاليا والمستحدث-.
و هذا يؤدي بهم لا محالة إلى إختيار التخصص الملائم لهم ، ولا يخفى على أحد أن هذا الإختيار الإرادي يحفز الطلبة القضاة  الذين إختاروا في تكوينهم الإعدادي هذا التخصص وعلى الإلمام بكل الجوانب العلمية و العملية المتعلقة بأداء وظائفهم على الوجه الأكمل.              
- التكوين المستمر و المتخصص : - تنظيم دراسات تكوينية مستمرة ، سواءا بالنسبة لقضاة تطبيق العقوبات العاملين أو المكلفين حديثا بهذه المهام ، و الذين لم يسبق لهم تولي هذه الوظيفة ، لفترات متوسطة المدى و موزعة عبر دفعات ، و هو ما يسمح لهم بتلقي قدر معين من القواعد و الإجراءات الكفيلة بتحسين مردودهم ، و يمكن أن يشارك في هذا التكوين القضاة الذين قضوا مدة طويلة في ممارسة مهام تطبيق العقوبات ، و يجب أن يمس هذا التكوين مختلف المساهمين في عملية إعادة التأهيل كمدراء المؤسسات العقابية ، وكذا الهيئات العمومية و باقي المنظمات المعنية بهذه العملية ، التي يمكن لها أن تلعب دورا إيجابيا في ذلك ، و هذا تحقيقا لعمل شامل و متكامل . 
 ثانيا –فيما يتعلق بإصلاح وظيفة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات. 
- إحداث نظام قانوني مستقل يخص هذا المنصب ، وذلك بتكريس دورقاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، كحام للشرعية و إحترام الحقوق  و الحريات الأساسية للمحكوم عليهم مثلما تقتضيه هذه الوظيفة ، وعليه يتعين أن يكون قاضي تطبيق العقوبات من قضاة الحكم وليس من قضاة النيابة ، مع ضرورة الإقرار بأن هذه المهمة ليست إضافية توكلها وزارة العدل إلى قضاة النيابة .   
يكون عنصري التخصص و الإستقلالية القانونية لهذا القاضي مبدأين هامين للوصول إلى إعطاء هذا القاضي المكانة التي يستحقها في النظام الجزائي و العقابي الجزائري . 
- مع ضرورة توسيع صلاحياته التي بدونها لا يكون له أي دور فعال في سياسة إعادة التأهيل ، وعلى هذا المستوى يجب التخلي عن مركزية  إتخاذ القرار ، وهو ما يعتبر ذو أهمية بالغة لتفعيل دور هذا القاضي مما يسمح له بإتخاذ القرار في بعض الحالات بصفة مستقلة و ذاتية تتعلق بوظيفته في إعادة التأهيل ،       و عند الإقتضاء إستشارة اللجان المتخصصة المشكلة لدى المؤسسات العقابية .
هذا بالنسبة لمنح بعض الطرق العلاجية ، أما ما خص منها بالإفراج المشروط فيجب أن يشترك مع الوزير بأن تمنح له سلطة القرار في بعض الحالات.   
وفيما يخص لجان الترتيب و التأديب التي يترأسها ، يجب تقسيم رئاستها إلى قسمين :
-- ففي القضايا التي تهم إعادة تأهيل المحكوم عليهم فإن رئاستها تكون لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات .
-- في حين يترأسها مدير المؤسسة العقابية في القضايا الأخرى ، التي تتعلق بتسيير الأجهزة الإداريــة     و المادية للمؤسسة ، و كذا ترتيب و تأديب المحكوم عليهم . 
- ضرورة إحاطة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بهيئة من الأخصائيين و الهيئات و التنظيمات العمومية ، قصد مساعدته في تحقيق إعادة تأهيل المحكوم عليهم ، وفي هذا الإطار يجب تدعيم تعداد المساعدات الإجتماعيات في المؤسسات العقابية كما أسلفنا. 
وقصد تحقيق قدر من الضمانات المتعلقة بحقوق المحكوم عليهم ، يجب أن نسعى لتكريس مؤسسة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات كهيئة قضائية مستقلة ، إضافة إلى توسيع الترسانة القانونية المتعلقة بهذا الشأن ، وهذا بتبني الجزاءات البديلة عن عقوبة الحبس ، التي يجب أن تبقى إستثنائية ، وفي الأخير العمل على توعيـــة         و تحسيس الرأي العام ، حول حقيقة وواقع النظام الجزائي و العقابي في الجزائر ، مع ضرورة تدعيمه بكل ما من شأنه تحقيق عملية إعادة التأهيل الإجتماعي للمحكوم عليهم.
الخـــاتــمــــة :
لا يختلف إثنان في كون السياسة العقابية التي تبناها المشرع الجزائري بتاريخ 10/02/1972 بموجب الأمر رقم 72/02 المتضمن قانون تنظيم السجون وإعادة تربية المساجين ، تعد قفزة نوعية هامة نحو تكريس مجموعة إجتماعية آمنة وموثوق من حسن أخلاق أفرادها ، تحت شعار إعادة تأهيل المحكوم عليهم إجتماعيا ، كما أورده نص المادة السابعة من الأمر المذكور أعلاه ، والذي أناط هذه المهمة النبيلة لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، محملا إياه بذلك مسؤولية مجتمع بأسره.
فكان من المنطقي بل من البديهي على هذا النحو من المشرع أن يمنح هذا القاضي صلاحيات واسعة لاسيما في تقرير طرق العلاج ، حتى يجابه بها صعوبات الدور الملقى على عاتقه .
لكن وبعد تأكدنا من خلال موضوع بحثنا هذا ، أن الصلاحيات الممنوحة لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات ضئيلة جدا سببتها العراقيل القانونية والواقعية ، كابحة بذلك دوره في إعادة التأهيل المحكوم عليهم إجتماعيا ، والذي جسده تفاقم نسبة الجريمة حيث لو قارنا الإحصائيات السنوية لعدد المنحرفين العائدين نرى أنها تحافظ على مستوى ثابت إن لم نلاحظ أحيانا بعض الإرتفاع النسبي .
فإذا كان دور القضاء في تطبيق العقوبة إيجابيا لآقتضى الأمر أن يتبعه إنخفاض نسبي في عدد المجرمين العائدين ، وهذا مالم يحصل في الواقع .
وأمام هذا الوضع لم يبق لنا  إلا تقديم إقتراحات وتوصيات ، قد تفي بالوعد الذي قطعه المشرع الجزائري على نفسه منذ سنة 1972 فقدمناها علها تفيد في شيء ، وتعطي لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات مكانته الحقيقية وتعيد الإعتبار إلى وظيفته التي همشت إلى درجة أضحى تعيين قاضي في هذا المنصب يعد تقليلا من شأنه .
لكن العيب ليس في السياسة العقابية فحسب ، بل يتعداه إلى السياسة الجنائية ككل ، التي يجب أن ينظر إليها بنظرة علمية مبنية على قواعد متينة ومعاصرة ، تتماشى وتطور الجريمة ، مرتكزة في ذلك على أسس ثلاثة هي : الوقاية ، العلاج و الرعاية اللاحقة ، ولأن الوقاية خير من العلاج فإنها تحتل مركز الصدارة في هذه السياسة التي يجب أن تقف على أسباب الإجرام ، وأن تنطلق من تحليل كامل للسلوك الإجرامي لمرتكب الجريمة في ضوء ظروفه الشخصية والإجتماعية ودوافع الجريمة ، مما كان لها الأثر في تكوين إرادته وتوجيهها إلى إرتكاب الفعل المكون للجريمة ، هادفا إلى نتيجتها أو أية نتيجة جرمية ، وسوف تكون السياسة الجنائية والحكم الذي تتوصل إليه مفتقرا إلى الدقة بل إلى الصحة إذا كان يستند على أجزاء محددة من شخصية الجاني بمعزل عما سواه من الظروف والعوامل المذكورة آنفا .
وعلى ذلك فإن أي قرار قضائي يفرض على الجاني عقوبة أو تدبيرا ملائما  ومناسبا للخطورة الإجتماعية التي سببتها الجريمة التي إرتكبها ، أخذا بعين الإعتبار الظروف التي أحاطت به عند إرتكابها ، فإن هذا القرار يكون أقرب إلى العدالة وأكثر تحقيقا لهدف العقوبة من ذلك القرار الذي لا يعير أهمية لمثل هذه الظروف وتأثيرها وفعاليتها ، ذلك أن الفرد هو نتاج لبيئته ومحيطه والعوامل الشخصية التي تحيط به ، فالعدالة الجنائية لا تتحقق إلا إذا نظر إلى الجريمة والمجرم نظرة شمولية ثاقبة وسبرت أغوار القضية المطروحة للوصول إلى جوهرها الإنساني .
ويجب أن لا يكون إيقاع العقاب من أجل العقاب ، بل أن تكون غايته ومبتغاه التصدي للجريمة والحد من تفاقمها بجميع الوسائل العلمية والعملية .
ومن هنا ذهب دعاة المذهب الإجتماعي إلى ضرورة اللجوء إلى فرض التدابير الإصلاحية بدلا من العقوبة كلما كان ذلك ممكنا  وملائما للفعل .
والكفاح ضد الجريمة لن ينتج آثاره إلا بتظافر جهود القوى الاجتماعية كافة المتمثلة في السلطة عن طريق التخطيط الشامل ورسم السياسة الجنائية وإصدار التشريعات ذات العلاقة ، والمواطن عبر نشاطه الإنساني الواعي الفردي والمشترك ، والمنظمات الشعبية من خلال مساهمتها وممارستها الإجتماعية الفعالة وقيامها بدورها التثقيفي والإعلامي والوقائي وتكفلها برعاية المحكوم عليه بعد أن يمضي عقوبته ليعود مواطنا صالحا .
إن الجهود التي تقوم بها المجموعة الإجتماعية في مكافحة الجريمة  تعكس إيمان المجتمع وقناعته بالقانون  فالمجتمع السليم يصبح إذن ذلك المجتمع القادر على التصدي للجريمة والوقاية منها بحيث لا تمس كيانه ولا تزعزع إيمان أفراده بحياة سليمة وحقيقية لأن التسلح بالفضيلة والمواطنة يعطي المجتمع المناعة الكافية فلا يتأثر لنزوات فردية أو بعوارض سلوكية ممكنة لذا يمكن القول أن المجتمع المثالي هو ذلك المجتمع الذي يمكنه التحكم في الجريمة بصورة تجعله يحد من إنتشارها ويضعف من قوتها ويحتويها ضمن حدود معقولة فلا تعود تشكل ذلك الخطر الجاسم على أرواح الناس وممتلكاتهم بل تصبح حدثا سلبيا عابرا كأي حادث سلبي عابر يتعرض له الإنسان في أثناء حياته.
لكن هذه السيطرة على الجريمة وتطويقها وعلاجها بوضع سياسة جنائية سليمة وواعية ومتكاملة ، أمل أم حقيقة ؟ 
السؤال يبقى مطروحا إلى حين إعادة النظر في هذه السياسة من قبل المشرع بما يتماشى والتطورات الحالية في مجال العلوم الجنائية

المصدر
http://www.mohamah.net/

----------


## elsayyada

بحث شامل مشكوووور العدل أساس الملك

----------

